#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Тибетские Школы - кто есть кто?

## Alīno

Доброденствую Достопочтенные друзья !

Извените что возможно очень широкий и глубокий вопрос, но есть ли какаянибуть схема показывающяя разные школы Тибетского Буддизма и их особенности ? Или если возможно, например каждый из другов расскажет о своей школе пару слов?

Просто мало что знаю в этом направлении и было бы интересно для собственной культуры понять что да как..

Примногоблагодарствую !

----------


## Anthony

> Доброденствую Достопочтенные друзья !
> 
> Извените что возможно очень широкий и глубокий вопрос, но есть ли какаянибуть схема показывающяя разные школы Тибетского Буддизма и их особенности ? Или если возможно, например каждый из другов расскажет о своей школе пару слов?
> 
> Просто мало что знаю в этом направлении и было бы интересно для собственной культуры понять что да как..
> 
> Примногоблагодарствую !


А нету этих школ. Парампары есть разной длины.

----------

Alex (30.10.2019), Вольдемар (31.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2019)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Доброденствую Достопочтенные друзья !
> 
> Извените что возможно очень широкий и глубокий вопрос, но есть ли какаянибуть схема показывающяя разные школы Тибетского Буддизма и их особенности ? Или если возможно, например каждый из другов расскажет о своей школе пару слов?
> 
> Просто мало что знаю в этом направлении и было бы интересно для собственной культуры понять что да как..
> 
> Примногоблагодарствую !


Насколько я понял, вы владеете английским языком. Поищите в сети книгу:

*Indestructible Truth: The Living Spirituality of Tibetan Buddhism 
by Reginald A. Ray  (Author)*

Книга есть в свободном доступе, можно найти.
Только не читайте перевод на русский, поскольку переведено ужасно.

В ней, на мой взгляд, очень хорошо описаны история буддизма в Тибете, подходы и особенности тибетских буддийских школ.

----------

Alīno (30.10.2019)

----------


## Alīno

> Насколько я понял, вы владеете английским языком. Поищите в сети книгу:
> 
> *Indestructible Truth: The Living Spirituality of Tibetan Buddhism 
> by Reginald A. Ray  (Author)*
> 
> Книга есть в свободном доступе, можно найти.
> Только не читайте перевод на русский, поскольку переведено ужасно.
> 
> В ней, на мой взгляд, очень хорошо описаны история буддизма в Тибете, подходы и особенности тибетских буддийских школ.


Благодарствую !
Но я глянул она на Амазоне продаётся...думаю автор не хотел бы чтобы я безплатно её прочитал :с

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

И ещё совет. Не надейтесь, что российские последователи тибетских школ вам опишут целостную картину. Большинство ответов будет в духе:
"Мы - гелуг! У нас Далай Лама! Он - самый главный! У нас самый крутой ламрим! У нас - самая главная и лучшая школа, потому, что Цонкапа!"
"Мы - кагью! У нас Кармапа (самый правильный из них!!!) У нас самые крутые йоги, махамудра и вообще самая крутая школа!"
"Мы - ньингма! У нас Падмасамбхава и дзогчен! Мы - самые древние!"
"Мы - Дзогчен! С нами Намкай Норбу и белое А! ... "
И т.п.

----------

Alīno (30.10.2019), Йонтен (30.10.2019)

----------


## Anthony

"Мы - ньингма! У на Падмасамбхава и дзогчен! Мы - самые древние!"
"Мы - Дзогчен! С нами Намкай Норбу и белое А! ...

----------

Alex (30.10.2019), Вольдемар (31.10.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (30.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (30.10.2019)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Благодарствую !
> Но я глянул она на Амазоне продаётся...думаю автор не хотел бы чтобы я безплатно её прочитал :с


Так у вас есть выбор. Можете купить в электронном виде. Можете также одолжить почитать, например, у меня. Я вам пришлю. А потом вернёте.  :Smilie:

----------

Alīno (30.10.2019), Александр Казань (22.03.2021), Фил (31.10.2019)

----------


## Денис Ч

> Доброденствую Достопочтенные друзья !
> 
> Извините что возможно очень широкий и глубокий вопрос, но есть ли какаянибуть схема показывающяя разные школы Тибетского Буддизма и их особенности ? Или если возможно, например каждый из другов расскажет о своей школе пару слов?
> 
> Просто мало что знаю в этом направлении и было бы интересно для собственной культуры понять что да как..
> 
> Примногоблагодарствую !


Мое почтение, благомудрый друг.

Мне в свое время помогла разобраться в этом вопросе (описание школ тибетского буддизма, их основного направления практики, основателей; а также про бон) интересная энциклопедия буддизма, где все начинается с ведийской ночи в Индии, далее про Будду и т.д. Есть и про дальневосточный буддизм.

Книга в формате fb2 находится по ссылке ВКонтакте по адресу (скачивается сразу при нажатии на ссылку):

https://vk.com/doc85837930_440411647...9b64a8bd161227

А вот обложка книги:

Вложение 23710

----------

Alīno (30.10.2019), Асцелина (31.10.2019)

----------


## Kit

> Доброденствую Достопочтенные друзья !...


Попробуйте эту книгу.:
https://dharma.ru/product/21123-budd...mnogo-tradiciy

----------

Chhyu Dorje (30.10.2019), Joy (06.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (30.10.2019), Осетров (09.11.2019)

----------


## Лидия

> Так у вас есть выбор. Можете купить в электронном виде. Можете также одолжить почитать, например, у меня. Я вам пришлю. А потом вернёте.


Я вот недавно прочитала книгу "Кошка Далай Ламы"... В свободном доступе в сети. Это было воровство - присвоение не данного?
Как представлю , что нужно платить за то, что можно найти в интернете за бесплатно - так грустно становится(((( Нужно над этим работать(((

----------


## Шварц

> Я вот недавно прочитала книгу "Кошка Далай Ламы"... В свободном доступе в сети. Это было воровство - присвоение не данного?
> Как представлю , что нужно платить за то, что можно найти в интернете за бесплатно - так грустно становится(((( Нужно над этим работать(((


Над чем работать? Просто сделайте пожертвование целевое на его линию. на храм, например. И станет веселее)

----------

Лидия (31.10.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я вот недавно прочитала книгу "Кошка Далай Ламы"... В свободном доступе в сети. Это было воровство - присвоение не данного?
> Как представлю , что нужно платить за то, что можно найти в интернете за бесплатно - так грустно становится(((( Нужно над этим работать(((


Думаете, у правообладателя чего-то убыло от того, что вы прочитали эту книгу? А если бы вы её прочитали в библиотеке или у друга, что от этого изменилось бы?
А ещё вы с каждым вздохом присваиваете не данное, и с каждым глотком. Нужно над этим работать)))

----------

Вольдемар (31.10.2019), Лидия (31.10.2019), Фил (31.10.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я вот недавно прочитала книгу "Кошка Далай Ламы"... В свободном доступе в сети. Это было воровство - присвоение не данного?
> Как представлю , что нужно платить за то, что можно найти в интернете за бесплатно - так грустно становится(((( Нужно над этим работать(((


Вообще с этим тяжело разобраться, в наш век электронных копий.

Есть например книги которых Вы не найдёте в сети в свободном доступе, а если и они и появляются то очень быстро от них остаётся лишь "удалено по обращению правообладателя".
Причём на сделанную аудиоверсию такой книги право обладание уже не распространяется.  
Както пришлось работать (точнее подрабатывать) с использованием не лицензионного ПО Автодекса, были схожие страдания по этому поводу, пообщавшись с "резидентами" компании, выяснилось что они же нелицензионные копии и распространяют, а для внутренней службы компании вообще нет никакой проблемы устранить возможность "взлома", но продукт станет неконкурентносбособен, потеряется популярность.

С буддийской этикой тож не всё просто-жёстко-равнозначно, что назвался буддистом вот тебе кабала залезай в неё и тащи непосильную ношу постепенно превращаясь в "средневековую бабушку под цэрквой" а то и вовсе вместо человека - в улитку, 
мораль буддийская практическая жизненная живая - не хочешь именно таких последствий то и не  делай именно этого, стремишься к именно тому делай именно то.
И например разные действия имеют разные степени последствия, есть например не рекомендованные действия последствия которых просто устраняются ополаскивателем для рта, а есть и приводящие к аду уже в этом мире.
Есть и разное по сути, но называемое одним русским словом "обеты" - есть именно обеты потеря которых приводит и к потере того что они дают, а есть например вспомогательные и второстепенные правила (это два касаемо бхикшу, или на внутреннем уровне касаемо именно практического именно обета бодхисаттвы ), а есть и вдохновение на устремление к тренировке в этом (это касается более мирян, которые могут быть и например полицейскими и продавцами и бизнесменами и ... , да в общем функционировать в обществе).
И например (попробую на примере этого "популярного" этическо-морально-дисциплинарного правила, с такой вот не популистской стороны) обет "не лгать" даже у бхикшу теряется только лишь при лжи о своих собственных достижениях и успехах, а есть в буддизме и понимание того что можно назвать не существенной ложью последствием которой является неприятный запах изо рта в одном из следующих перерождений (если это не нейтрализовать)
Вообщем как то так, а то ведь например может сложиться и довольно абсурдная ситуация что у буддийских мирян больше жёстких правил чем у бхикшу(у буддийских монахов)

----------

Anthony (31.10.2019), Лидия (31.10.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (31.10.2019)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Я вот недавно прочитала книгу "Кошка Далай Ламы"... В свободном доступе в сети. Это было воровство - присвоение не данного?
> Как представлю , что нужно платить за то, что можно найти в интернете за бесплатно - так грустно становится(((( Нужно над этим работать(((


 @*Цхултрим Тращи* вам хорошо ответил.  :Smilie:

----------

Лидия (31.10.2019), Фил (31.10.2019)

----------


## sergey

> ...
> И например (попробую на примере этого "популярного" этическо-морально-дисциплинарного правила, с такой вот не популистской стороны) обет "не лгать" даже у бхикшу теряется только лишь при лжи о своих собственных достижениях и успехах, а есть в буддизме и понимание того что можно назвать не существенной ложью последствием которой является неприятный запах изо рта в одном из следующих перерождений (если это не нейтрализовать)
> Вообщем как то так, а то ведь например может сложиться и довольно абсурдная ситуация что у буддийских мирян больше жёстких правил чем у бхикшу(у буддийских монахов)


Я не знаю, как в тибетском буддизме, а в тхераваде правило избегать лжи относится к *любой лжи*. Любая ложь есть нарушение Винаи и относится к категории пачиттия - то, о чем следует сознаться.
Ложь о своих достижениях (плодах пути, джханах и т.д.) относится к категории самых серьезных нарушений - параджика, таких, что совершивший такой поступок считается автоматически больше не монахом, даже не нужно проводить какую-то церемонию.

----------

Антарадхана (01.11.2019), Лидия (31.10.2019)

----------


## Alex

Хорошо, конечно, когда книги распространяются бесплатно. Но в таком случае должен быть богатый спонсор, причем он должен не просто финансировать издание конкретной книги, но и постоянно (в идеале - пожизненно) содержать переводчика, если книга переводная (а так оно в большинстве случаев и бывает).

Почему постоянно? Очень просто - если говорить про ситуацию в постсоветских странах, то переводчики буддийских текстов у нас почти всегда зарабатывают на жизнь какой-то другой деятельностью, потому что прожить на буддийские переводы невозможно. А перевод - это весьма кропотливая и небыстрая работа. Вот меня сейчас просят перевести довольно толстую книгу. По прикидкам, если работать на совесть, мне нужно на это никак не меньше полугода, включая правки после редактуры, корректуры и т.д. Даже если предположить, что щедрый спонсор оплатит этот перевод так, что все это время мне не нужно будет отвлекаться на другую работу - что мне делать по окончании проекта? В 50 лет найти работу уже, скажем так, проблематично.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2019)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Хорошо, конечно, когда книги распространяются бесплатно. Но в таком случае должен быть богатый спонсор, причем он должен не просто финансировать издание конкретной книги, но и постоянно (в идеале - пожизненно) содержать переводчика, если книга переводная (а так оно в большинстве случаев и бывает).
> 
> Почему постоянно? Очень просто - если говорить про ситуацию в постсоветских странах, то переводчики буддийских текстов у нас почти всегда зарабатывают на жизнь какой-то другой деятельностью, потому что прожить на буддийские переводы невозможно. А перевод - это весьма кропотливая и небыстрая работа. Вот меня сейчас просят перевести довольно толстую книгу. По прикидкам, если работать на совесть, мне нужно на это никак не меньше полугода, включая правки после редактуры, корректуры и т.д. Даже если предположить, что щедрый спонсор оплатит этот перевод так, что все это время мне не нужно будет отвлекаться на другую работу - что мне делать по окончании проекта? В 50 лет найти работу уже, скажем так, проблематично.


Если не секрет, какую книгу вас просят перевести?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я не знаю, как в тибетском буддизме, а в тхераваде правило избегать лжи относится к *любой лжи*. Любая ложь есть нарушение Винаи и относится к категории пачиттия - то, о чем следует сознаться.
> Ложь о своих достижениях (плодах пути, джханах и т.д.) относится к категории самых серьезных нарушений - параджика, таких, что совершивший такой поступок считается автоматически больше не монахом, даже не нужно проводить какую-то церемонию.


Вот Вы возразили и сами же написали о различии в степени тяжкости.
С одной стороны любая ложь кроме заявлений о достижениях - требует лишь признания, с другой стороны ложь о своих успехах и достижениях - потеря статуса бхикшу.

И это для бхикшу, а когда от мирян получивших вместе с Прибежищем вдохновлённость на тренировку в пяти правилах - требуют жёсткой правдивости ?
Вот и получается абсурдная ситуация - у мирян более жесткие правила чем у бхикшу. (в действительности это конечно же не так)

(тоже например и когда по махаянскому способу принимая Прибежище получают вдохновлённость на тренировку в бодхичитте
при отсутствии понимания, в отрыве от живой практической традиции, возможна схожая абсурдная ситуация )

----------


## Фил

> Хорошо, конечно, когда книги распространяются бесплатно.


А если распространяются платно, кому от этого лучше?
Я платность вижу только в одном случае - в проектах по типу краудфандинга или доната.

Я еще могу понять, когда платишь за бумажную книгу - это предмет, его надо сделать (и не факт что автор вообще что-то с этого получит, получит изготовитель этой книги)
А вот платить за текстовый файл не пойми кому (не автору) это уже совершенно непонятно.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (31.10.2019)

----------


## Яреб

Платите хотя бы когда есть или появляется такая возможность. С цифровым контентом иногда есть возможность сначала его употребить, а заплатить уже после, если действительно понравилось или было полезным.

----------


## sergey

> Вот Вы возразили и сами же написали о различии в степени тяжкости.
> С одной стороны любая ложь кроме заявлений о достижениях - требует лишь признания, с другой стороны ложь о своих успехах и достижениях - потеря статуса бхикшу.
> 
> И это для бхикшу, а когда от мирян получивших вместе с Прибежищем вдохновлённость на тренировку в пяти правилах - требуют жёсткой правдивости ?
> Вот и получается абсурдная ситуация - у мирян более жесткие правила чем у бхикшу. (в действительности это конечно же не так)
> 
> (тоже например и когда по махаянскому способу принимая Прибежище получают вдохновлённость на тренировку в бодхичитте
> при отсутствии понимания, в отрыве от живой практической традиции, возможна схожая абсурдная ситуация )


Вы рассуждаете так, как будто выторговываете себе (и другим) право на ложь.
Почему вообще люди лгут? Например, чтобы обжульничать кого-то. Или, например, человек делает какой-то недостойный поступок, а потом боится или стыдится признаться в нем и, когда его спрашивают, делал ли, говорит: "нет, я не делал".
А в общем:



> [Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, есть эти четыре способа взять неправильный курс. Какие четыре? Человек берёт неправильный курс из-за (1) желания, (2) из-за злобы, (3) из-за заблуждения, (4) из-за страха. Таковы четыре способа взять неправильный курс». [И далее он добавил]:
> 
> «Из-за желания, злобы, страха, заблуждения
> Он поступает так, что нарушает Дхамму.
> И его слава начинает убывать,
> Точно луна в период убывания».
> АН 4.17


Воздержание от лжи входит в пять правил обучения, которые берут на себя буддисты-миряне. Ложь входит в десять неблагих поступков, результат которых - рождение в уделах лишений, в аду, об этом Будда тоже учил мирян - например. О лжи и тех шраманах, кто лжет, Будда говорит своему сыну.



> Вылив небольшой остаток воды, Благословенный сказал досточтимому Рахуле:
> – Рахула, ты видишь, как вылился этот небольшой остаток воды?
> – Да, господин.
> – Все, что осталось от аскета в том, кто без стыда говорит умышленную ложь, выливается точно так же.
> ...
> ...
> То же относится к тому, кто без стыда говорит умышленную ложь: нет ничего плохого, я говорю тебе, чего он не сделает. Поэтому, Рахула, ты должен тренировать себя: "Я не скажу умышленной лжи даже в шутку".


Ложь считается недостойным поступком и в миру, вне зависимости от буддизма.

А Вам я возразил потому, что правило воздерживаться от лжи разъясняется как воздержание от лжи вообще, а не только от лжи о своих достижениях. 



> И каковы, домохозяева, четыре вида словесного поведения, которое не соответствует Дхамме, неправедного поведения? Вот некий человек говорит неправду. Если его вызывают в суд, на собрание, в присутствие родственников, в его гильдию, в присутствие царской семьи, и спрашивают как свидетеля: «Итак, почтенный, расскажи, что ты знаешь», и тогда он, не зная, говорит «Я знаю», или, зная, он говорит «Я не знаю»; не видя, он говорит «Я вижу», или же, видя, он говорит «Я не вижу». Он сознательно говорит неправду ради собственной выгоды, ради выгоды другого, или же ради какой-нибудь мирской ерунды. 
> ...
> ...
> И каковы, домохозяева, четыре вида словесного поведения, которое соответствует Дхамме, праведного поведения?
> Отбрасывая лживую речь, он воздерживается от лживой речи. Если его вызывают в суд, на собрание, в присутствие родственников, в его гильдию, в присутствие царской семьи, и спрашивают его как свидетеля: «Итак, почтенный, расскажи, что ты знаешь», и тогда он, не зная, говорит «Я не знаю», или, зная, он говорит «Я знаю»; не видя, он говорит «Я не вижу», или же, видя, он говорит «Я вижу». Он не говорит сознательно неправды ради собственной выгоды, ради выгоды другого, или же ради какой-нибудь мирской ерунды.

----------

Антарадхана (01.11.2019), Кеин (01.11.2019), Юй Кан (04.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы рассуждаете так, как будто выторговываете себе (и другим) право на ложь.


Могу сказать, что меня волнует целостность лбов буддистов(а также сердца их близких) в нетрадиционных буддийских странах, которые меньше бы их разбивали, став например православными христианами.

А Вы разве не знаете, что в Тхераваде подавляющим большинством мирян принимается именно вдохновлённая устремлённость на тренировку в практике пяти правил. Как именно обет включающий жёсткий отказ от любой лжи это принимается временно на день Упосатхи (когда миряне подражают именно Архатам) или на время ретрита, и лишь малое количество мирян принимает на постоянной основе четыре правила(в том числе и не лгать) по жёсткости следования равными соответсвующим правилам бхикшу  (но не с более жёсткими требованиями)

Тоже и например в Махаяне большинством принимается вдохновлённая устремлённость к бодхичитте, а практический обет бодхичитты имеет  малое количество из живущих сейчас  в человеческом мире.

Не зная этого, вне живой традиции практики, по книгам - можно и лоб расшибить.

----------


## sergey

> ...
> А Вы разве не знаете, что в Тхераваде подавляющее большинством мирян принимается именно вдохновлённая устремлённость на тренировку в практике пяти правил. Как именно обет включающий жёсткий отказ от любой лжи это принимается временно на день Упосатхи (когда миряне подражают именно Архатам) или на время ретрита, и лишь малое количество мирян принимает именно на постоянной основе четыре правила(в том числе и не лгать) по жёсткости следования равными соответсвующим правилам бхикшу  (но не с более жёсткими требованиями)
> ...


Не знаю, что вы подразумеваете под "вдохновлённая устремлённость на тренировку в практике пяти правил". В тхераваде принимается вот так:



> Musāvādā veramaṇī sikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi. 	Я принимаю правило воздерживаться от ложной речи


Это принимается при принятии прибежища. И также, вместе с прибежищем потом принимается нередко  на церемониях с монахами.
На упосатху принимают восемь правил.

Но вы ушли в сторону, я написал конкретную вещь про Винаю. Ваши слова были:



> обет "не лгать" даже у бхикшу теряется только лишь при лжи о своих собственных достижениях и успехах


Я не знаю, что такое "теряется обет у бхикшу", может быть это какие-то тибетские особенности. Но я уточнил, что правило воздерживаться от лжи имеет в виду ложь вообще. И, соответственно, любая сознательная ложь это нарушение Винаи. А ложь про свои достижения - это отдельное правило, отдельно выделенный проступок.

----------

Антарадхана (01.11.2019), Юй Кан (04.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я не знаю, что такое "теряется обет у бхикшу", может быть это какие-то тибетские особенности. Но я уточнил, что правило воздерживаться от лжи имеет в виду ложь вообще. И, соответственно, любая сознательная ложь это нарушение Винаи. А ложь про свои достижения - это отдельное правило, отдельный проступок.


Вот и разберитесь вот в этом. В степени тяжкости. В последствиях. ...  Ведь сами же о разнице пишите.
Проконсультируйтесь например у биккху получавших наставления по Виная. (хорошо бы конечно было: у имеющего специальное образование Упадджаи, но хотя бы так)

Ну а мой посыл например и в том, что даже если  мирянин и принимает на постоянной основе каждодневной основе именно как правило (а не как вдохновение на тренировку, в таком случае вообще нарушений не может быть по сути) то оно не жестче чем вот это "отдельное правило" у биккху, в остальном же именно вдохновляется не лгать, прилагает соответствующие усилия, старается. Но нарушение правила будет именно при лжи о своих достижениях и успехах в практике.

----------


## sergey

> Вот и разберитесь вот в этом.


Владимир, вы написали:



> обет "не лгать" даже у бхикшу теряется только лишь при лжи о своих собственных достижениях и успехах


Поясните, пожалуйста, какой смысл вы вкладывали в выражение "теряется обет" в данном случае.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Владимир, вы написали:
> 
> Поясните, пожалуйста, какой смысл вы вкладывали в выражение "теряется обет" в данном случае.


Параджика (четвёртое правило)
Yo pana bhikkhu anabhijānaṃ uttarimanussadhammaṃ attupanāyikaṃ alamariyañāṇadassanaṃ samudācareyya – ‘iti jānāmi iti passāmī’ti, tato aparena samayena samanuggāhīyamāno vā asamanuggāhīyamāno vā āpanno visuddhāpekkho evaṃ vadeyya – ‘ajānamevaṃ, āvuso, avacaṃ jānāmi, apassaṃ passāmi. Tucchaṃ musā vilapi’nti, ayampi pārājiko hoti asaṃvāso’’ti

Патичча включающее всю остальную мusā - требуют лишь признания. Причём не требуют даже собрания Сангхи, нарушения правил Патичча менее тяжко чем нарушение правил Сангхадисеса.

А то, что вслед за строками Прибежища декламируют (при "церемонии" принятия Прибежища или каждодневно) миряне Тхеравады, это именно вдохновение к соблюдению этого(пяти тренировок), декларация намерения, которую нарушить вообще никак нельзя и это не требует никакого восстановления (как если бы это было нарушенное правило, обязательство или обет) кроме декларации намерения при чтении строк в последующий раз.
Тоже самое относится и к бодхичитте при принятии Прибежища по махаянскому способу и каждодневной декламации, вдохновении, напоминании, декларации намерения. (это также ещё не обет или обязательство)

----------


## sergey

> Параджика (четвёртое правило)


Что этот поступок - параджика, я вам уже писал здесь. Вы действительно это имели в виду? Я кажется сталкивался с выражением "теряется обет" в связи с тибетским буддизмом и, как я понял, идея состояла в том что берутся те или иные обеты или обет. И если совершен какой-то проступок, обет нарушен, то он как бы теряется и его тогда можно взять, принять повторно. Как вы написали про мирян:



> и это не требует никакого восстановления (как если бы это было нарушенное правило, обязательство или обет).


Но в Винае тхеравады, отрывок из которой вы процитировали, такого понятия нет. Когда кто-то становится бхиккху, для него есть правила патимоккхи, которые он должен соблюдать и если нарушает, то в зависимости от проступка - те или иные последствия. Но ему не нужно снова принимать обеты и тут не говорят об утере обета.
И вы смешали два разных правила. Правило не лгать нарушается, когда лгут о чем бы то ни было. Правило не лгать о своих достижениях не нарушается, если кто-то лжет о другом. Поэтому ваши слова:



> обет "не лгать" даже у бхикшу теряется только лишь при лжи о своих собственных достижениях и успехах


не соответствуют тому, что есть. 
Может быть я тут в чем-то заблуждаюсь, увы бханте Раудекс сюда кажется не заходит, он мог бы наверное прокомментировать.

У мирян да, соблюдения правил тренировки (сикхапада) никто в общем-то не проверяет, разве что они сами, конечно люди со стороны могут видеть, как человек себя ведет, ну и есть есть такая вещь как карма - у поступков есть последствия, есть такие вещи как поступки не по Дхарме (Adhammacariyā) и ложь к ним относится, и поступки Дхармы (Dhammacariyā) и к ним относится правдивая речь, воздержание от лжи.

----------

Антарадхана (01.11.2019), Юй Кан (04.11.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> но есть ли какаянибуть схема показывающяя разные школы Тибетского Буддизма и их особенности


Разные школы работают с разными мешающими эмоциями и в разной последовательности. 
Кагью работет с привязанность. Гелуг с запутанностью. Сакья, с какой-то комбинацией, не помню точно. Нигма с гневом и гордостью.

----------

Alīno (01.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Может быть я тут в чем-то заблуждаюсь, увы бханте Раудекс сюда кажется не заходит, он мог бы наверное прокомментировать.


А спросить у бханте не можете ?

Здесь вообще мало кто из тех, кто долго время был (или есть на данный момент) в ЮВА, пишет (о причинах наверное догадываетесь)
Вот ещё уважаемый Йен есть.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... есть ли какаянибуть схема показывающяя разные школы Тибетского Буддизма и их особенности ? ...
> Просто мало что знаю в этом направлении и было бы интересно для собственной культуры понять что да как..


Просто разные линии Учителей, соответственно и вся кутерьма земного существования различная. Нет практического смысла ковыряться в индивидуальных ньюансах, искать противоречия или где правильней. По сути это об одном. Телеги, что одни с одним работают, третьи с другим, весьма сомнительные. Прям представляю как смотрят родители на младенца, который гневно плачет и определяют, что Ньингма будет следовать, а не тому чему будет ближайший Лама учить.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Платите хотя бы когда есть или появляется такая возможность. С цифровым контентом иногда есть возможность сначала его употребить, а заплатить уже после, если действительно понравилось или было полезным.


Заслуги - лучшая награда. Дхамма не должна распространяться за деньги!

----------

Alīno (01.11.2019), Денис Ч (01.11.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Задумался - какие финансовые механизмы были задействованы, когда переводил Ламрим Альгирдас Кугявичус.


Тот же самый механизм спонсорства.




> На учениях с Ричардом Гиром мы сидели рядом, слева от трона Его Святейшества Далай-Ламы. Так как в то время монахов свободно говорящих на английском было не так много, Ричард все время общался со мной. Расспрашивал про Россию, Бурятию, Калмыкию. Я кстати поблагодарил его, за то, что он спонсировал первое издание Ламрима, переведенного Альгирдасом Кюгявичусом.


(Алексей Тенчой. Встреча с чудом. Правдивые истории)

----------

Денис Ч (01.11.2019)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Патичча включающее всю остальную мusā - требуют лишь признания. Причём не требуют даже собрания Сангхи, нарушения правил Патичча менее тяжко чем нарушение правил Сангхадисеса.


Ну так и за убийство животных - только признание. Но это может привести в ад. Как и ложь, особенно в целях оклеветания кого-либо.

Ложь - самый сильный из неблагих поступков речи. Если человек регулярно совершает неблагие поступки речи, то он оказывается в аду. 

"[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, обладая четырьмя качествами, человек оказывается в аду, как если бы его туда затянули силой. Какими четырьмя? Он (1) говорит ложь, (2) сеет распри речью, (3) говорит грубо, (4) пускается в пустую болтовню. Обладая этими четырьмя качествами, человек оказывается в аду, как если бы его туда затянули силой". АН 4.82

А если клеветать на Арахантов - то камма вообще быстро созревает. Кокалика, за клевету на Арахантов, покрылся язвами и умер в мучениях, после чего провалился в один из самых длительных адов (АН 10.89).

Миряне принимают правило воздерживаться от любой лжи.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Разные школы работают с разными мешающими эмоциями и в разной последовательности. 
> Кагью работет с привязанность. Гелуг с запутанностью. Сакья, с какой-то комбинацией, не помню точно. Нигма с гневом и гордостью.


Позвольте поинтересоваться, а на чём основано это утверждение?
p.s. Кроме фантазии нидала, конечно...

----------

Alex (01.11.2019), Anthony (01.11.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (01.11.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Позвольте поинтересоваться, а на чём основано это утверждение?
> p.s. Кроме фантазии нидала, конечно...


на вашем сообщении,
в нем прослеживаются означенные закономерности

----------


## Anthony

> на вашем сообщении,
> в нем прослеживаются означенные закономерности


Так ведь в любой школе куча методов для работы с разными омрачениями. Или Вы думаете, что в нингмапе все практики сугубо гневные? Или в кошерном гелуге всё сплошь от Манджрушри и все там шибко умные? А какьюпинцы озабоченные и бешенные?....  Че там сакьяпинцам, кстати осталось? Жадность поди?

----------

Alex (01.11.2019), Таб Шераб (01.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2019)

----------


## Яреб

> Заслуги - лучшая награда. Дхамма не должна распространяться за деньги!


Это лишь личные убеждения, не более. Книга, если для неё установлена цена - это прежде всего товар, независимо от содержания. Взять товар и не заплатить за него - это воровство.

Автор или переводчик могут быть буддистами и даже отказаться от гонорара, а могут и не быть ими. Но помимо автора и переводчика для издания книги необходим труд множества других людей как из самого издательства, так и субподрядчики. Плюс материалы. Сколько бы книг о Дхамме вообще смогло увидеть свет, если требовать бесплатного труда от всех участников процесса издания и распространения? И какие бы были у них тиражи даже в случае издания?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну так и за убийство животных - только признание. Но это может привести в ад. Как и ложь, особенно в целях оклеветания кого-либо.
> 
> Ложь - самый сильный из неблагих поступков речи. Если человек регулярно совершает неблагие поступки речи, то он оказывается в аду. 
> 
> "[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, обладая четырьмя качествами, человек оказывается в аду, как если бы его туда затянули силой. Какими четырьмя? Он (1) говорит ложь, (2) сеет распри речью, (3) говорит грубо, (4) пускается в пустую болтовню. Обладая этими четырьмя качествами, человек оказывается в аду, как если бы его туда затянули силой". АН 4.82
> 
> А если клеветать на Арахантов - то камма вообще быстро созревает. Кокалика, за клевету на Арахантов, покрылся язвами и умер в мучениях, после чего провалился в один из самых длительных адов (АН 10.89).
> 
> Миряне принимают правило воздерживаться от любой лжи.


Но вот и Вы пишите - _может_, _если_, .... говорите в том или ином виде о какихто градациях
Лишение жизни насекомого также например не благая карма, но есть разница последствий между лишением жизни насекомого, животного, человека, Архата.

Вообще все кто не-арйа переродятся в "аду" (но вот например в такой фразе Вы же понимаете, что это: может, когда нибудь, в одной из многих последующих жизней (если не станет Арйей)) 

Даже Арйа Шротапанна может совершать не благое, кроме тяжкого. Будучи например благодаря хорошей карме рождён власть-деньги имущим и т.д.
А у Вас:



> Миряне принимают правило воздерживаться от любой лжи.


Это абсурдная ситуация, абсурдное требование,  то что говорят христиане "святее Папы Римского" (святее бхикшу, святее Арйа Шротапанна и т.д.) - требование(к себе, к другим) постоянно быть как Архат, не будучи оным. 

Миряне, как и бхикшу, прилагают соответствующие  их способностям , ситуации, и т.д., усилия не лгать.
Стараются не лгать. (понимаете разницу: "стараться не лгать" и "воздерживаться от любой лжи")
Ну или  гнетут себя и других, мучаются, страдают, расстройства приобретают,  ...., лбы расшибают. А случись довести абсурд до полного совершенства, получая полностью созревший результат непонимания\заблуждения\глупости - уже сейчас свою жизни (а то и жизни близких) - в ад превращают.


(и вот так жёстко по-прочтённому в отрыве от живых традиций понимания, не только артистов, но и например писателей "в "ады" отправляете"
ведь например художественное произведение написанное от первого лица или с использованием других литературных приёмов - это также ложь)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Так ведь в любой школе куча методов для работы с разными омрачениями. Или Вы думаете, что в нингмапе все практики сугубо гневные? Или в кошерном гелуге всё сплошь от Манджрушри и все там шибко умные? А какьюпинцы озабоченные и бешенные?....  Че там сакьяпинцам, кстати осталось? Жадность поди?


Эмоции - это такая тема, которая вызывает слишком много флэйма на форме, где все хотят понять интеллектуально. По моим наблюдениям, эмоции надо рассматривать под опеределенным углом с определенного расстояния -  примерно как картину художника. Картина тоже видна с определенного угла и с определенного расстояния. Если подойти слишком близко и начать рассматривать её под лупой, то никакой картины не увидите. А на буддийском форуме очень любят все под лупой рассматривать. Поэтому ничего увидеть не получится. Картина перед глазами, но её как бы нет.

----------


## Anthony

> Эмоции - это такая тема, которая вызывает слишком много флэйма на форме, где все хотят понять интеллектуально. По моим наблюдениям, эмоции надо рассматривать под опеределенным углом с определенного расстояния -  примерно как картину художника. Картина тоже видна с определенного угла и с определенного расстояния. Если подойти слишком близко и начать рассматривать её под лупой, то никакой картины не увидите. А на буддийском форуме очень любят все под лупой рассматривать. Поэтому ничего увидеть не получится. Картина перед глазами, но её как бы нет.


ммм... ясно!

----------


## Alex

> Разные школы работают с разными мешающими эмоциями и в разной последовательности.
> Кагью работет с привязанность. Гелуг с запутанностью. Сакья, с какой-то комбинацией, не помню точно. Нигма с гневом и гордостью.


Извините, но это чушь собачья, на которую могут вестись только ученики Оле Нидала по причине почти полного незнакомства с другими (да и со своей собственной, по большому счету) традициями. Вы можете привести хотя бы одно высказывание из авторитетных текстов, подтверждающее эту классификацию? Или своими словами раскрыть её: каким образом структуры и последовательности практик ньингма работают с "гневом и гордостью", а, например, гелуг - с "запутанностью" (при том, что даже в рамках одной традиции этих структур и практик - вагон и маленькая тележка)? Или уточнить, c чем "работают" джонангпа или, например, чодпа? Или рассказать, чем отличается практика Ваджракилы в ньингма и в сакья, или, например, практики дзогрима Хеваджры и Яндак Херуки (первая практикуется в сакья и гелуг, вторая - в ньингма, но при этом они идентичны)?

----------

Anthony (01.11.2019), Legba (01.11.2019), Лидия (01.11.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (01.11.2019), Таб Шераб (01.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2019)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Эмоции - это такая тема, которая вызывает слишком много флэйма на форме, где все хотят понять интеллектуально. По моим наблюдениям, эмоции надо рассматривать под опеределенным углом с определенного расстояния -  примерно как картину художника. Картина тоже видна с определенного угла и с определенного расстояния. Если подойти слишком близко и начать рассматривать её под лупой, то никакой картины не увидите. А на буддийском форуме очень любят все под лупой рассматривать. Поэтому ничего увидеть не получится. Картина перед глазами, но её как бы нет.


-Видишь суслика?
-Нет.
-И я не вижу. А он есть...

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (01.11.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Извините, но это чушь собачья, на которую могут вестись только ученики Оле Нидала по причине почти полного незнакомства с другими (да и со своей собственной, по большому счету) традициями. Вы можете привести хотя бы одно высказывание из авторитетных текстов, подтверждающее эту классификацию? Или своими словами раскрыть её: каким образом структуры и последовательности практик ньингма работают с "гневом и гордостью", а, например, гелуг - с "запутанностью" (при том, что даже в рамках одной традиции этих структур и практик - вагон и маленькая тележка)? Или уточнить, c чем "работают" джонангпа или, например, чодпа? Или рассказать, чем отличается практика Ваджракилы в ньингма и в сакья, или, например, практики дзогрима Хеваджры и Яндак Херуки (первая практикуется в сакья и гелуг, вторая - в ньингма, но при этом они идентичны)?


что вы считаете "авторитетным текстом"?

судя по набросу тут собрались интеллектуалы, которые хотят померятся длинной извилин.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Это лишь личные убеждения, не более. Книга, если для неё установлена цена - это прежде всего товар, независимо от содержания. Взять товар и не заплатить за него - это воровство.


Взять книгу с прилавка и уйти с ней, или взять почитать и не вернуть - это воровство. Прочитать книгу, находящуюся в свободном доступе в сети - не является воровством.

----------

Фил (01.11.2019)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Это абсурдная ситуация, абсурдное требование,  то что говорят христиане "святее Папы Римского" (святее бхикшу, святее Арйа Шротапанна и т.д.) - требование (к себе, к другим) постоянно быть как Архат, не будучи оным.


Это не требования от кого-то, а добровольно принимаемые правила тренировки. Если произошло нарушение принятого правила, нужно прикладывать усилия, чтобы его не повторять. А если к правилам относиться несерьезно: насекомых потравил, солгал, чтобы уйти от ответственности или выпил - ничего страшного т.к. мелочи, людей же не убиваю, банки не граблю; то от их принятия мало толку. И да, любой неблагой поступок, потенциально может привести в нижние миры, если благие заслуги растрачены, в т.ч. и убийство насекомых и ложь, особенно если такие поступки совершаются регулярно, а к принимаемым правилам несерьезное отношение. Правила носят запрещающий характер, а не подразумевают, что если очень хочется - то можно. Это нужно понимать.

----------

Юй Кан (02.11.2019)

----------


## Alex

> Что вы считаете "авторитетным текстом"?


Ну, например, тексты таких авторов, как Лонченпа, Ронзомпа, Мипам - для ньингма, Кармапы и Джамгон Конгтрул - для Кагью, Сакья Пандита - для сакья, Цонкапа - для Гелуг, Долпопа - для джонанг. Можно и других авторов. Терма, например, какие-нибудь.




> Судя по набросу, тут собрались интеллектуалы, которые хотят померяться длиной извилин.


Вовсе нет; тут собрались самые разные люди, но "меряться длиной" тут никто не собирался, насколько я понимаю. Мой ответ на ваше сообщение, который вы охарактеризовали как "наброс", вызван стремлением предостеречь тех, кто некритически подойдет к странной классификации Оле Нидала и попытается строить свой путь на ее основе, что может привести к бесполезно потраченному времени. А что я лучше вас разбираюсь в "тибетском буддизме", так это на самом деле так, тут я не виноват. Я вот час назад указал сотрудникам типографии на грубейшую ошибку в их работе, приведшую к гибели тиража; а допустили они ее из-за того, что не имеют необходимых знаний. И это вовсе не "меряние длиной", а реальность.

----------

Anthony (01.11.2019), Лидия (01.11.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (01.11.2019), Таб Шераб (01.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Ну, например, тексты таких авторов, как Лонченпа, Ронзомпа, Мипам - для ньингма, Кармапы и Джамгон Конгтрул - для Кагью, Сакья Пандита - для сакья, Цонкапа - для Гелуг, Долпопа - для джонанг. Можно и других авторов. Терма, например, какие-нибудь.


Что касаемо высказываний Оле, то они периодически находят подвержение в текстах Кармапы, в частности 8го Кармапы.


Но во первых не все переведены и отсканированы. Во вторых не все тексты доступны просто так. 


Вот например тексты, которые ожидают перевода. Хранятся в библиотеке в Испании. Если интересно, подключайтесь к переводу.

----------


## Alex

> Что касаемо высказываний Оле, то они периодически находят подвержение в текстах Кармапы, в частности, 8-го Кармапы.


Прекрасно! Я ведь, заметьте, не утверждал, будто бы *всё,* что говорит Нидал - ерунда. У меня претензии ко вполне конкретной странной идее. Можно подтвердить её каким-нибудь текстом 8-го Кармапы?




> Но, во-первых, не все переведено и отсканировано.




О да, далеко не все. Но разве Нидал владеет тибетским? По-моему (могу ошибаться) нет. Значит, если он не выдумал свою странную классификацию из головы, он взял ее из какого-то переведенного текста. Или из устных наставлений - чьих?




> Во-вторых, не все тексты доступны просто так.


Вы удивитесь, узнав, сколько текстов выложены на TBRC. Но к чему это вообще? Мы тут не глобальные вопросы перевода обсуждаем. Я просто попросил вас подкрепить свой тезис о соотношении линий тибетского буддизма с клешами. Вы, очевидно, не можете этого сделать. Finita la comedia.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (01.11.2019), Таб Шераб (01.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Прекрасно! Я ведь, заметьте, не утверждал, будто бы *всё,* что говорит Нидал - ерунда. У меня претензии ко вполне конкретной странной идее. Можно подтвердить её каким-нибудь текстом 8-го Кармапы?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> О да, далеко не все. Но разве Нидал владеет тибетским? По-моему (могу ошибаться) нет. Значит, если он не выдумал свою странную классификацию из головы, он взял ее из какого-то переведенного текста. Или из устных наставлений - чьих?
> 
> 
> ...


Ну если покопаться, то буддизм вообще нельзя подкрепить текстами. Первые тексты были записаны через 300 лет после Шакьямуни.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну если покопаться, то буддизм вообще нельзя подкрепить текстами. Первые тексты были записаны через 300 лет после Шакьямуни.


Текстами школы Кагью вполне можно подтвердить или опровергнуть высказывания Нидала. Эти тексты были записаны задолго до Нидала.

----------


## Anthony

> Вовсе нет; тут собрались самые разные люди, но "меряться длиной" тут никто не собирался, насколько я понимаю.


Эээ нет! Мы самые длинные! 13  ̶с̶м̶ веков за нами. Амитабха свидетель!

----------

Alex (01.11.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (01.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (01.11.2019)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

В тему тибетских школ.
У Джу Мипама есть ироничный или, точнее, сатирический совет для их последователей.
Текст на английском, но он лёгкий. И гугл-яндекс переводчики есть, если что.

Satirical Advice for the Four Schools

*Satirical Advice for the Four Schools
*
by Mipham Rinpoche

Namo mañjuśrīye!

Through the enlightened activity of the victorious buddhas,
And the skilful means of their bodhisattva heirs,
May the four schools of Buddhist teachings, old and new,
Successfully transmit their perfect methods of awakening!

The transmission of sūtras has fallen to the Gendenpa,
The transmission of mantra has fallen to the Nyingmapa,
The transmission of exposition has fallen to the Sakyapa,
And the transmission of practice has fallen to the Kagyüpa.

The Sakyapa are masters of learning,
The Gendenpa are masters of discourse,
The Kagyüpa are masters of realization,
And the Nyingmapa, masters of spiritual power.

There are four marvellous transmissions:
The view beyond all extremes among the Nyingmapa,
Perseverance in meditation among the Kagyüpa,
Perfect conduct among the Gendenpa,
And regular approach and accomplishment practice among the Sakyapa.
Although for them all everything is complete,
Each school emphasizes a particular discipline.

The Nyingmapa chant through their noses,
The Sakyapa intone with their lips,
The Gendenpa sing mainly through the throat,
And the Kagyüpa chant strongly from within.

The Gendenpa are like the body of the teachings, with the path of scriptural study complete.
The Sakyapa are like the eyes of the teachings, uniting the two elements of sūtra and mantra.
The Kagyüpa are like the heart of the teachings, bringing devotion into the practice.
And the Nyingmapa are like the life-force of the teachings, holding the profound key instructions for the tantras and sādhanas.

Now for a few words in jest:

The Nyingmapa claim to have a path for accomplishing the level of Vajradhara through the practice of clear light Dzogpachenpo, without the need to rely upon an external activity-mudrā (consort). And yet the lamas say they must take a wife to increase their longevity, improve the clarity of their vision, maintain good health, and benefit beings through the revelation of terma. They don’t say that for the sake of the teachings they should teach and practise! That taking a wife could be a way to benefit the teachings and beings, and a substitute for teaching and practice, and at the same time improve clarity of vision and the like is, I think, incredible!

The Gendenpa assert that the antidote to all the pains of existence is the wisdom that realizes selflessness. And yet they say that when approaching the realization of no-self there can be such a fear of letting go of this sense of identity that it becomes difficult to sit still upon the cushion. In the past it was said that the attainment of the path of seeing and the clear experience of selflessness that precedes it are marked by special feelings of joy, so I wonder if this is might be a symptom of the current degenerate age!

The Sakyapa accept the Highest Yoga tantras which affirm that inner wisdom is primary, without regard to conduct. And yet when they recite the Path Stage sādhana, they maintain the discipline of never leaving their seats, because to do so would transgress their vow. It seems that if they do ever need to get up and do something, they must crawl along dragging their seat behind, which might bring about some temporary physical purification and liberation. Still, I wonder what would happen if they ever stood up!

The Kagyüpa assert that the Great Seal (Mahāmudrā) is the primordial wisdom that pervades all saṃsāra and nirvāṇa, and yet they explain the word ‘mudrā’ by referring to a hand. Yet what would such an enormous hand be like? I think it would be marvellous to see one.

Ha ha! That was all said in jest.

There is great significance to the sayings of the great masters of the past, And there are key points to the intentions of each school, old and new.

What is more, most followers of the Nyingma school shun the taking of life but presume there is no need to give up women. If they are a genuine yogins, I take refuge in them! But, in general, this ordinary sexual desire is harmful to the Nyingma teachings, so take care, I pray!

Most followers of the Kagyü school dislike classical exposition and logic, preferring to consider only the mind. If they are those in whom realization and liberation are simultaneous, I take refuge! But, in general, such a closed-minded attitude is harmful to the Kagyü teachings and must therefore be abandoned!

Most followers of the Genden school shun alcohol and the like, making them exemplary models of the teaching. Still, most see no faults in those who seek to kill and maim. But such hostility is a great enemy, so take care, I pray!

Most followers of the Sakya school regard as supreme only those empowerments and instructions they themselves have received and the branch to which they belong — whether Sakya, Ngor or another. But this strong prejudice and dogmatism is harmful to the Sakya teachings, so it must be abandoned!

Generally, even if we are attached to our own tradition, it is important that we have no antipathy towards other traditions. Considering our own tradition, given that we are all followers of the Buddha, we can have a close affection for one another. Then, concerning the different systems of teaching, they began from the time of Khenpo Śāntarakṣita, Guru Rinpoche and King Trisong Detsen. As a legacy of that excellent past, all of us here in Tibet accept the four seals which are the hallmark of the Buddhist teachings. We are all equal in this respect, and, what is more, we all assert the great śūnyatā free from conceptual elaboration. Not only that, we all accept the mantrayāna with its inseparable unity of bliss and emptiness. This means that, with our similar views and tenets, we are extremely close.

Other traditions, non-Buddhist outsiders and barbarians, who differ from us even in outer signs and dress, are as numerous as the stars in the night sky. Compared to them, we Buddhists are as rare as stars in broad daylight. Now, when the Buddhist teachings are on the verge of extinction, all who seek to ensure their survival must view one another as the closest of allies. Any feelings of hostility will bring great ruin, so instead we must regard each other with joy, like a mother seeing her only child, or a beggar discovering a priceless treasure.

Having become followers of one teacher,
May all students of these same teachings,
Abandon hostility and prejudiced views,
And work together with a sense of joy!

Whatever falls outside the scope of the teachings,
Whether it appears in ourselves or others, we must abandon.
Whatever is in accord with the teachings,
Whether it belongs to us or others, we must cultivate.

Through the power of this, here within the Land of Snows,
May the four great lineages of practice, methods of victorious Buddhahood,
Blaze with the beauty of a wealth of Dharma teachings,
And meet with complete and universal success!

Mati, who knows the nature of all four schools — Sakya, Nyingma, Kagyü and Gelug — wrote this in jest for a friend. Maṅgalam!

__________
Для любителей первоисточников!
По ссылке есть оригинал на тибетском.

----------

Alex (01.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (01.11.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Текстами школы Кагью вполне можно подтвердить или опровергнуть высказывания Нидала. Эти тексты были записаны задолго до Нидала.


Проверять - это побуддийски. Я смотрю прежде всего на дела и насколько можно проверить на себе. Слов я наслушался в школе и в институте, и по прошествии многих лет далеко не все оказалось правдой.

----------


## Alex

> По ссылке есть оригинал на тибетском.


Lotsawa House внезапно забанен в России Роскомнадзором  :Facepalm:

----------


## Anthony

> Lotsawa House внезапно забанен в России Роскомнадзором


А у меня не забанен. Видимо в Вашем регионе тестят новое оборудование по контролю интернета. Седня читал, что многие сайты щас автоматом банятся.

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Lotsawa House внезапно забанен в России Роскомнадзором


У меня не пишет, что забанен, просто не открывается, зависнув и выдав "Не удается получить доступ к сайту". Но это поправимо путём несложных манипуляций.  :Wink:

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Разные школы работают с разными мешающими эмоциями и в разной последовательности. 
> Кагью работет с привязанность. Гелуг с запутанностью. Сакья, с какой-то комбинацией, не помню точно. Нигма с гневом и гордостью.


Хорошо. Если Вам не удаётся подтвердить буддийскими источниками классификацию нидала, то хотя бы предположим, что она верна.

Возникает следующий вопрос - если Кагью, школа для "привязанных", а Ньингма - для злых и гордых, то зачем же нидал учит своих последователей Ньингмапинской(!) пхове??? Ведь он опытный наставник и сам утверждает, что практики разных школ  смешивать категорически нельзя. 
Как говорится - нэ бачу логики...

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Хорошо. Если Вам не удаётся подтвердить буддийскими источниками классификацию нидала, то хотя бы предположим, что она верна.
> 
> Возникает следующий вопрос - если Кагью, школа для "привязанных", а Ньингма - для злых и гордых, то зачем же нидал учит своих последователей Ньингмапинской(!) пхове??? Ведь он опытный наставник и сам утверждает, что практики разных школ  смешивать категорически нельзя. 
> Как говорится - нэ бачу логики...


почему вы решили что она именно нигмапинская  и ничья ни другая ? и почему у вас бомбит, как будто пирожок отняли   ?

----------


## Legba

> Хорошо. Если Вам не удаётся подтвердить буддийскими источниками классификацию нидала, то хотя бы предположим, что она верна.
> 
> Возникает следующий вопрос - если Кагью, школа для "привязанных", а Ньингма - для злых и гордых, то зачем же нидал учит своих последователей Ньингмапинской(!) пхове??? Ведь он опытный наставник и сам утверждает, что практики разных школ  смешивать категорически нельзя. 
> Как говорится - нэ бачу логики...


Все еще проще) Если принять эту классификацию получится, что сначала в Тибете все были злые. И - только злые) Потом народилось, видимо, поколение страстных. И только лет через 400 появилось достаточно тупых, чтобы завели школу и для них)) Смех-смехом, но подобное рассуждение могло бы иметь место в принципе, если бы школы возникли *одновременно*.

----------

Alex (01.11.2019), Лидия (01.11.2019), Таб Шераб (01.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2019), Яреб (01.11.2019)

----------


## Legba

> почему вы решили что она именно нигмапинская  и ничья ни другая ? и почему у вас бомбит, как будто пирожок отняли   ?


Потому, что она из нингмапинского цикла терма. А пользоваться, конечно, может всякий, у кого есть передача.

----------

Alex (01.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2019)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> почему вы решили что она именно нигмапинская  и ничья ни другая ?


Потому, что она из ньнгмапинского терма "Лонгчен Ньинтиг". Но Вам о том, что такое терма, судя по всему, неведомо. В алмазном пути такому не учат.

----------


## Лидия

А что Ньигма - самая старая школа тибетского буддизма?

----------


## Anthony

> А что Ньигма - самая старая школа тибетского буддизма?


Самая старая, но с механизмом регулярного обновления. Вечно свежая как белье с мороза!

----------

Alex (01.11.2019), Лидия (01.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Потому, что она из ньнгмапинского терма "Лонгчен Ньинтиг". Но Вам о том, что такое терма, судя по всему, неведомо. В алмазном пути такому не учат.


Ну и что ? Отсюда не следуют ваши выводы, так что логику прокачивайте дальше. На меня не произвело впечатление. Удивите лучше своими великими делами, благородством и тп.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Потому, что она из нингмапинского цикла терма. А пользоваться, конечно, может всякий, у кого есть передача.


Еще не раскрыта тема того, что Кармапа в одном из воплощений был держателем Дзогчена. Тут вентилятор должен начать работать с новой силой.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Ну и что ? Отсюда не следуют ваши выводы, так что логику прокачивайте дальше. На меня не произвело впечатление. Удивите лучше своими великими делами, благородством и тп.


Никто не задавался целью удивлять Вас логикой.
Вам были заданы простые и вполне конкретные вопросы, но Вы вертитесь, как уж и стремительно съезжаете с темы.
Просто признайте, что сморозили глупость, повторив непроверенное и безграмотное мнение нидала. 
Это несложно

----------

Alex (01.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Еще не раскрыта тема того, что Кармапа в одном из воплощений был держателем Дзогчена. Тут вентилятор должен начать работать с новой силой.


Такое запросто может быть.
Намкай Норбу рассказывал историю, про то как его позвали на какую-то сходку тибетских авторитетов:
"Подхожу на ресепшн, меня спрашивают из какой я школы. Я не знал, что ответить, т.к. поидее я кагью, ибо являюсь перерожденцем из этой школы, но образование у меня сакьяпинское, но одновременно я и нингмапинец". 
Как и Далай Лама был открывателем терма, и вроде бы Шамар (тут могу соврать), и Джамгон. Тут ведь хрен поймешь, кто из какой школы. Стоит ли этим голову морочить?

----------

Alex (01.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Или из устных наставлений - чьих?
> .


Кьябже Калу Ринпоче
(это то что я знаю из тех кто это говорил, а может и ещё кто о ком не знаю)

Вообще также вся терминология для переводов и многое другое, за что ламу Оле Нидала  англичане пуритане частенько критикуют - это идёт от* Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче.
(*или точнее наверно сказать: идёт через ...)

----------

Anthony (01.11.2019)

----------


## Alex

> Еще не раскрыта тема того, что Кармапа в одном из воплощений был держателем Дзогчена.


А что тут раскрывать? Третий Кармапа Ранджун Дордже был ваджрным братом великого Лонченпы, у них был общий коренной гуру - ригдзин Кумараджа. Есть даже такой цикл - Карма Ньингтик. А к чему вы это вспомнили?

----------

Anthony (01.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (01.11.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (01.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2019)

----------


## Alex

> А что Ньигма - самая старая школа тибетского буддизма?


Rnying ma, собственно, по-тибетски и значит "старая" или "древняя".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.11.2019), Мария Герасимова (20.12.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (02.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это не требования от кого-то, а добровольно принимаемые правила тренировки. Если произошло нарушение принятого правила, нужно прикладывать усилия, чтобы его не повторять. А если к правилам относиться несерьезно: насекомых потравил, солгал, чтобы уйти от ответственности или выпил - ничего страшного т.к. мелочи, людей же не убиваю, банки не граблю; то от их принятия мало толку. И да, любой неблагой поступок, потенциально может привести в нижние миры, если благие заслуги растрачены, в т.ч. и убийство насекомых и ложь, особенно если такие поступки совершаются регулярно, а к принимаемым правилам несерьезное отношение. Правила носят запрещающий характер, а не подразумевают, что если очень хочется - то можно. Это нужно понимать.


Миряне Тхеравады не принимают каждодневно правила, а декларируют намерения, вдохновляются, воодушевлятся на 
И да многие из них потом могут и выпить и насекомых потравить и ... конечно всё это не хорошо, но следует и понимать что делаешь каждое утро(или чаще) при декламации строк.

Правила же именно принимают такие миряне, чей образ жизни Вы ведёте (или стараетесь вести, я не знаю). Мирян с таким образом жизни мало, и всегда было - мало.

На Упосатху также принимаются жёстко правила на один день, как подражание поведению Архатов, в этот день даже работать миряне не могут - чтоб принятые обязательства не нарушить.
В ретрите принимаются усиленные правила в соответствии с дисциплиной усиленной практики.
Но не каждодневно среди будней жизни, когда и работать надо и детей растить и родителей старых поддерживать и.... много ещё чего из мирянских забот и обязанностей.
Это разное, то что на Упосатху, в ретрите, то что по жизни. Разные своды правил, разные методы\тренировки даже те четыре что схожи.

----------


## Шварц

> У меня не пишет, что забанен, просто не открывается, зависнув и выдав "Не удается получить доступ к сайту". Но это поправимо путём несложных манипуляций.


Это ненадолго. Дальше манипуляции будут очень сильно усложняться. Как уже писали, внедряется система фильтрации по типу китайцев (dpi). Ибо нужно, чтобы не только на митинги не ходили, но и в сети не читали/не писали чего не надо. а некоторым особо озабоченным господам (Клишас) эта тема вообще спать/дышать не дает.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Через VPN ?
В Opera встроен, но по умолчанию отключён.

И кстати всё законно, никакого нарушения. 
Все эти блокировки доступа чисто демарши.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Миряне Тхеравады не принимают каждодневно правила, а декларируют намерения, вдохновляются, воодушевлятся на


Многие приходят ежедневно в монастырь и принимают прибежище и правила каждый день. Но суть правил не в формальной декламации, а в соблюдении.   




> И да многие из них потом могут и выпить и насекомых потравить и ... конечно всё это не хорошо, но следует и понимать что делаешь каждое утро(или чаще) при декламации строк.


Еще раз, суть не в декламации. Вы можете вообще вслух их не разу в жизни не произносить, но стараться следовать им из понимания того, что следование этим правилам ведет к благу и счастью, а не следование им, ведет в нижние миры и к длительным страданиям.




> Мирян с таким образом жизни мало, и всегда было - мало.


Не столь важно, как тщательно следуют правилам другие. Для вашей собственной практики важно, как следуете правилам вы сами. 




> На Упосатху также принимаются жёстко правила на один день, как подражание поведению Архатов, в этот день даже работать миряне не могут - чтоб принятые обязательства не нарушить.
> В ретрите принимаются усиленные правила в соответствии с дисциплиной усиленной практики.
> Но не каждодневно среди будней жизни, когда и работать надо и детей растить и родителей старых поддерживать и.... много ещё чего из мирянских забот и обязанностей.


8 правил соблюдать сложнее, с этим никто не спорит, хотя есть миряне, которые их соблюдают на постоянной основе. 5 правил - это как раз тот минимум, который позволяет не отправиться в нижние миры, при этом выполняя обязанности мирянина. Ведь работать, растить детей и поддерживать старых родителей можно и нужно, не совершая при этом умышленного убийства живых существ, не присваивая чужого, не совершая неблагого сексуального поведения, без лжи и другой неблагой речи, а также без употребления спиртного. 

P.S. Думаю вы сами способны найти многочисленные сутты, где Будда говорит, что тот, кто не соблюдает 5 правил, совершая 5 видов неблагих деяний - отправляется в ад, как если бы его затянули силой.

----------

Юй Кан (02.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> 8 правил соблюдать сложнее, с этим никто не спорит, хотя есть миряне, которые их соблюдают на постоянной основе. 5 правил - это как раз тот минимум, который позволяет не отправиться в нижние миры, при этом выполняя обязанности мирянина. Ведь все вышеперечисленное можно исполнять не совершая умышленного убийства живых существ, присвоения чужого, неблагого сексуального поведения, без лжи и другой неблагой речи, а также без употребления спиртного.


Почему придерживаясь Упосатха в этот день не работают, например в поле\на огороде  ?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Почему придерживаясь Упосатха в этот день не работают, например в поле ?


Потому что проводят этот день в монастыре. К слову, если существа гибнут при возделывании почвы, то тут нет намеренного убийства живых существ, а вот если фермер применяет пестициды, то есть намеренное убийство. Поэтому глубоко верующие крестьяне не используют ядохимикаты. Кстати, современному городскому жителю даже в поле нет необходимости работать, и поэтому можно избегать даже ненамеренного нанесения вреда живым существам своими руками.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> *Потому что проводят этот день в монастыре.* К слову, если существа гибнут при возделывании почвы, то тут нет намеренного убийства живых существ, а вот если фермер применяет пестициды, то есть намеренное убийство. Поэтому глубоко верующие крестьяне не используют ядохимикаты.


Вы ушли от ответа, хотя ответ с позиции Тхеравады знаете. И не просто ушли, а по сути сейчас перезапрягли телегу впереди лошади. 
Знаете же ведь, что разница в правиле "не лишения жизни"  есть. Как впрочем и в остальных правилах  (тех похожих четырёх, а не дополнительных) Почему и не работают в этот день, а проводят этот день в Вихаре.

или вот это:



> А если к правилам относиться несерьезно: насекомых потравил, солгал, чтобы уйти от ответственности или выпил - ничего страшного т.к. мелочи, людей же не убиваю, банки не граблю; то от их принятия мало толку.


Это же Вы не со мной спорите.
А с чем ?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Почему и не работают в этот день, а проводят этот день в Вихаре.


Нет такого правила - не работать в этот день. Могут соблюдать 8 правил и при этом работать, а в монастырь только вечером прийти, и часто именно так и делают. Могут и не работать, если есть такая возможность, проведя большую часть дня и часть ночи в монастыре.




> Знаете же ведь, что разница в правиле "не лишения жизни" есть. Как впрочем и в остальных правилах (тех похожих четырёх, а не дополнительных) Почему и не работают в этот день, а проводят этот день в Вихаре.


Выдумываете. Отличие только в одном правиле: воздержание от неблагого сексуального поведения заменяется на полное воздержание от сексуальной активности + принимаются три дополнительных правила. А правила 1,2,4 и 5 остаются без изменений. 

Вот вам пять правил:

1. Pāṇātipātā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.
2. Adinnādānā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.
3. Kāmesumicchācārā veramaṇīsikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.
4. Musāvādā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.
5. Surāmerayamajjapamādaṭṭhānā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.

Вот восемь правил, принимаемых на Упосатху, по сути 9 саманерских, просто 7 и 8 правила объединены в одно:

1. Pāṇātipātā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.
2. Adinnādānā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.
3. Abrahmacariyā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.
4. Musāvādā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.
5. Surāmerayamajjapamādaṭṭhānā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.
6. Vikālabhojanā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi. 
7. Naccagītavāditavisūkadassanā mālāgandhavilepanadhāraṇamaṇḍanavibhūsanaṭṭhānā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.
8. Uccāsayanamahāsayanā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.

А вот вам десять правил саманеры:

1. Pāṇātipātā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.
2. Adinnādānā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.
3. Abrahmacariyā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.
4. Musāvādā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.
5. Surāmerayamajjapamādaṭṭhānā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.
6. Vikālabhojanā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.
7. Naccagītavāditavisūkadassanā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.
8. Mālāgandhavilepanadhāraṇamaṇḍanavibhūsanaṭṭhānā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.
9. Uccāsayanamahāsayanā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.
10. Jātarūparajatapaṭiggahaṇā veramaṇisikkhāpadaṃ samādiyāmi.

Нет ни единого отличия в 1,2,4 и 5 правилах.

Поэтому я вам и сказал, что если не работают, то это никак не связано с возделыванием земли в поле и т.п., а с посвящением максимально возможного времени слушанию Дхаммы и т.п. Даже саманеры могут копать землю и обрезать растения, чем они и занимаются, облагораживая территорию монастыря, а вот у бхиккху есть правило, запрещающее это. Копание земли не нарушает первое правило, если нет намерения, например выкопать из норы животное, убить и пустить в пищу, или намерения специально убивать разных живых существ, живущих в земле.

На Шри Ланке в полнолуния - общегосударственные выходные, чтобы дать людям возможность посетить монастыри на протяжении всего дня Упосатхи, в других странах Азии такого может не быть и у людей обычный рабочий день. 





> Это же Вы не со мной спорите.


С вами. На мой взгляд, вы придерживаетесь идеи, что нарушать правила - это нормально. С чего и начался ваш разговор с Сергеем. Нарушать - ненормально, это противоречит наставлениям Будды, и может в нижние миры направить. А теперь оказалось, что вы и правил точно не знаете.

P.S. Если модераторам не сложно, отделите пожалуйста посты sergey'я, Владимира Николаевича и мои на тему лжи и правил поведения мирских последователей, начиная отсюда https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post834414 в отдельную тему в раздел тхеравады.

----------

Яреб (02.11.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это ненадолго. Дальше манипуляции будут очень сильно усложняться. Как уже писали, внедряется система фильтрации по типу китайцев (dpi). Ибо нужно, чтобы не только на митинги не ходили, но и в сети не читали/не писали чего не надо. а некоторым особо озабоченным господам (Клишас) эта тема вообще спать/дышать не дает.


Ничего не хочу говорить, но я сейчас захожу на этот форум, несмотря на ту самую систему фильтрации, по типу которой что-то там внедряется, и даже несмотря на то, что на форуме заблокирован доступ для китайских IP.

Так что это надолго, не переживайте. Технологии усложняются не только у тех, кто разрабатывает систему фильтрации, но и у тех, кто разрабатывает методы её обхода.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Заслуги - лучшая награда. Дхамма не должна распространяться за деньги!


Хотел бы раскрыть эту тему. Возможно кто-то не понимает, что если за распространение Дхаммы, берутся деньги, то монетизируется заслуга, и тем самым частично обесценивается, пропорционально заработанной сумме (полученным материальным благам). Заслуги, особенно заслуги от распространения Дхаммы - неизмеримо ценнее любых материальных благ, что следует из сутт. Это как отдавать первородство за чечевичную похлебку. А что касается заработка различных издателей - то это же чистой воды бизнес (не секрет, что их деятельность коммерческая). Ну а бизнес на Дхамме - это вообще не благое дело. 

Правильно поступают в некоторых буддийских общинах, издавая тексты, за счет пожертвований своих прихожан, и распространяя их бесплатно (ради распространения Дхаммы и обретения заслуг), а также авторы/переводчики, выкладывающие свои тексты в сети для свободного пользования. Самая важная информация в мирах людей и дэвов - наставления Благословенного Учителя людей и дэвов, не должна продаваться и защищаться от распространения копирайтами (инструментом, пролоббированным издательским бизнес-сообществом), ее нужно доносить до максимального количества людей СВОБОДНО! В эру интернета - это очень просто сделать.

----------

Мария Герасимова (20.12.2019), Юй Кан (02.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> P.S. Если модераторам не сложно, отделите пожалуйста посты sergey'я, Владимира Николаевича и мои на тему лжи и правил поведения мирских последователей, начиная отсюда https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post834414 в отдельную тему в раздел тхеравады.


Почему ?
В моём сообщении на который был ответ уважаемого sergey'я, пишется вообщем а не конкретно лишь о Тхераваде.
О крайностях и абсурдности, о их развитии и опасности доведения их до соответствующих им результатов.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Почему ?


Потому что это оффтопик в этой теме, и будучи отделенным от этой темы - будет интересен сам по себе.




> В моём сообщении на который был ответ уважаемого sergey'я, пишется вообщем а не конкретно лишь о Тхераваде.


Поэтому я и попросил отделить тему, начиная с поста sergey'я, а не с вашего. 




> О крайностях и абсурдности, о их развитии и доведения до предела.


Не понятно в чем вы увидели крайность и абсурдность.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Нет такого правила - не работать в этот день. Могут соблюдать 8 правил и при этом работать, а в монастырь только вечером прийти, и часто именно так и делают. Могут и не работать, если есть такая возможность, проведя большую часть дня и часть ночи в монастыре.


Не работают, так как правила, те которые  в отрыве от традиции кажутся одинаковыми  - жестче.




> Поэтому я вам и сказал, что если не работают, то это никак не связано с возделыванием земли в поле и т.п., а с посвящением максимально возможного времени слушанию Дхаммы и т.п. Даже саманеры могут копать землю и обрезать растения, чем они и занимаются, облагораживая территорию монастыря, а вот у бхиккху есть правило, запрещающее это. Копание земли не нарушает первое правило, если нет намерения, например выкопать из норы животное, убить и пустить в пищу, или намерения специально убивать разных живых существ, живущих в земле.


И у бхикшу правила жестче чем у шраманер.
Отсюда и дополнительные правила, создающие дополнительную ограду на подступах к нарушению основных правил первостепенной важности.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Не работают, так как правила, те которые  в отрыве от традиции кажутся одинаковыми  - жестче.


Я же привел вам правила. Зачем вы продолжаете спорить, после того как спор окончен?

----------

Яреб (02.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не понятно в чем вы увидели крайность и абсурдность.


Например в попытках мирян вести образ жизни с требованиями превосходящими по жесткости даже требования к бхикшу. Что уже одним этим абсурдно.

В создании крайне "идеального" образа на основе прочитанного вырванного из контекста живой традиции понимания и по наущению форумных доброхотов. Что довольно чревато последствиями, когда именно крайность абсурда будет развиваться, углубляться и доводиться до своего результатирования уже в этой жизни.

----------


## Кеин

> Например в попытках мирян вести образ жизни с требованиями превосходящими по жесткости даже требования к бхикшу. Что уже одним этим абсурдно.
> В создании крайне "идеального" образа на основе прочитанного вырванного из контекста живой традиции понимания и по наущению форумных доброхотов.


Владимир Николаевич, а для Вас лично какой самый жёсткий(ие) обет(ы) в панчашила? Ну, которые Вы постоянно обновляете, раскаиваетесь и т.д., если, конечно, это имеет место быть.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Владимир Николаевич, а для Вас лично какой самый жёсткий(ие) обет(ы) в панчашила? Ну, которые Вы постоянно обновляете, раскаиваетесь и т.д., если, конечно, это имеет место быть.


У меня нет обетов(именно обетов) какого то из сводов Пратимокши.
Этику, дисциплину и нравственность практикую включёнными в развитие устремления к бодхичитте. В том числе и тренировку в панчащила, так как это охватывается устремлением к бодхичитте, являясь основанием в развитии.

Плюс у меня сейчас довольно хорошие внешняя ситуация и обстоятельства, чтоб не совершать в поведении того о чём потом нужно ""раскаиваться"" , чего и остальным желаю прекрасно понимая что не у всех всё так гладко по жизни.

----------


## Кеин

> У меня нет обетов(именно обетов) какого то из сводов Пратимокши.
> Этику, дисциплину и нравственность практикую включёнными в развитие устремления к бодхичитте. В том числе и тренировку в панчащила, так как это охватывается устремлением к бодхичитте, являясь основанием в развитии.
> 
> Плюс у меня сейчас довольно хорошие внешняя ситуация и обстоятельства, чтоб не совершать в поведении того о чём потом нужно ""раскаиваться"" , чего и остальным желаю прекрасно понимая что не у всех всё так гладко по жизни.


Вы просто идеальный упасака!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы просто идеальный упасака!


Нет 
в соответствии с моей традицией - я вообще не упасака (не геньен), ибо не имею ни одного из обетов(именно обетов) данного свода пратимокши.
(и не бодхисаттва, ибо и не имею практического обета бодхисаттвы, а практикую лишь устремлённость к бодхичитте)

----------


## Кеин

Понятно, с "вашей традицией" не знаком и знакомиться не тянет, потому что "каков поп, таков и приход". Спасибо за откровенность.

----------


## Денис Ч

> Нет 
> в соответствии с моей традицией - я вообще не упасака (не геньен), ибо не имею ни одного из обетов(именно обетов) данного свода пратимокши.
> (и не бодхисаттва, ибо и не имею практического обета бодхисаттвы, а практикую лишь устремлённость к бодхичитте)


Владимир Николаевич, а что такое бодхичитта?

----------


## Шварц

> Через VPN ?
> В Opera встроен, но по умолчанию отключён.
> 
> И кстати всё законно, никакого нарушения. 
> Все эти блокировки доступа чисто демарши.


Еще раз. Не будет VPN в дальнейшем работать, скорее всего. По недавним законам (под "благим" предлогом безопасности и защиты рунета от внешних угроз) у провайдеров д.б. работать аппаратное оборудование, в частности, технология DPI (deep packet inspection), обкатанное в Китае - распознающее и блокирующие подобные протоколы. Изоляция, блокировка и цензура. И решит РКН, что например на тибетские сайты нельзя ходить - и не будешь ты туда ходить. по ходу не все еще понимают, к чему все идет.

----------

Anthony (02.11.2019)

----------


## Шварц

> Ничего не хочу говорить, но я сейчас захожу на этот форум, несмотря на ту самую систему фильтрации, по типу которой что-то там внедряется, и даже несмотря на то, что на форуме заблокирован доступ для китайских IP.


Из Китая в смысле? по VPN?




> Так что это надолго, не переживайте. Технологии усложняются не только у тех, кто разрабатывает систему фильтрации, но и у тех, кто разрабатывает методы её обхода.


Дык не сегодня. Пока только закон вступил. были выделены 20 млрд. в течение года и далее только начнет что-то делаться, а пока что - так, практически еще ничего и не включалось вроде. Лазейки то будут наверняка, вопрос их "цены".

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Из Китая в смысле? по VPN?


Именно.




> Дык не сегодня. Пока только закон вступил. были выделены 20 млрд. в течение года и далее только начнет что-то делаться, а пока что - так, практически еще ничего и не включалось вроде. Лазейки то будут наверняка, вопрос их "цены".


Были выделены 20 млрд, и далее их начнут пилить… пилить… пилить… Когда допилят до нынешнего китайского уровня, цена лазеек будет в районе $120 в год* (без учёта инфляции). Это при условии если вообще допилят.

(*это тариф на хороший платный VPN, который более-менее работает даже в период ежегодной «двойной сессии» ВСНП и НПКСК, когда «Золотой щит» включают на полную мощность)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2019), Шварц (02.11.2019)

----------


## Anthony

Эт получается, что сейчас шифроваться нужно будет на самом компе? Или как это будет происходить, я до конца не понимаю. Тор ведь не потеряет смысл?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Эт получается, что сейчас шифроваться нужно будет на самом компе? Или как это будет происходить, я до конца не понимаю. Тор ведь не потеряет смысл?


VPN означает, что от вашего компа до иностранного сервера создаётся зашифрованный канал, по которому идёт только зашифрованный трафик, с сервера запросы отправляются в незаблокированный интернет, а потом ответ от них так же в зашифрованном виде — обратно к вам на компьютер. Для сайтов получается, как будто вы из свободной страны в интернете сидите. Как прокси, только с шифрованием трафика. А хитрые протоколы VPN — ещё с обманками на случай алгоритмов, которые пытаются определять, что трафик зашифрован, и обрубать его.

У Тора к сожалению список адресов каких-то жизненно важных узлов в открытом доступе, поэтому простейший скрипт, который отслеживает изменения в этом списке и блокирует IP, заблокирует и весь Тор. Во всяком случае, Тор уже сто лет как в Китае не работает, его заблокировали ещё до распространения VPN.

----------

Anthony (02.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2019), Шварц (02.11.2019)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Например в попытках мирян вести образ жизни с требованиями превосходящими по жесткости даже требования к бхикшу. Что уже одним этим абсурдно.


Вы о чем сейчас?  :EEK!:  5 и 8 правил у мирян - это не несколько сотен у монаха. 1,2,4 и 5 правило - абсолютно одинаковы по своей сути и для любого мирского последователя, принявшего обеты и для саманеры, оставившего жизнь домохозяйскую, ради жизни бездомной. По крайней мере в тхераваде, они принимаются вместе с прибежищем (при объявлении себя мирским последователем). Несоблюдение этих правил по жизни - ведет человека в ад.




> В создании крайне "идеального" образа на основе прочитанного вырванного из контекста живой традиции понимания и по наущению форумных доброхотов. Что довольно чревато последствиями, когда именно крайность абсурда будет развиваться, углубляться и доводиться до своего результатирования уже в этой жизни.


Если люди будут слушать таких как вы, которым приводят цитаты из Канона, а они в ответ какую-то ерунду на ходу сочиняют, прикрываясь якобы традицией, существующей только в их собственном воображении, то будут ады стройными рядами пополнять.

----------

Юй Кан (02.11.2019), Яреб (02.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы о чем сейчас?  5 и 8 правил у мирян - это не несколько сотен у монаха. 1,2,4 и 5 правило - абсолютно одинаковы по своей сути и для любого мирского последователя, принявшего обеты и для саманеры, оставившего жизнь домохозяйскую, ради жизни бездомной. По крайней мере в тхераваде, они принимаются вместе с прибежищем (при объявлении себя мирским последователем). Несоблюдение этих правил по жизни - ведет человека в ад.


Избегаете употребления слова "обет" по отношению к тому что принимается вместе с Прибежищем мирянами - уже лучше, не так жёстко как раньше.

Но вот не принимают миряне обязательств по пяти правилам вместе с Прибежищем, а устремляются к этому.
И каждый день напоминают себе и устремляются, каждый по мере сил, способностей и возможностей.
А например на Упосатха именно как обязательства, на день.




> Если люди будут слушать таких как вы, которым приводят цитаты из Канона, а они в ответ какую-то ерунду на ходу сочиняют, прикрываясь якобы традицией, существующей только в их собственном воображении, то будут ады стройными рядами пополнять.


 Пока есть лишь люди которым протестанскими манипуляциями со словами, внушили что они вместе с Прибежищем принимают правила, как обязательства, как по сути обет.
Кто может соблюдать, ну у кого есть например кому его кормить, содержать и обеспечивать всем необходимым _канонических праведников_, тому хорошо.
А кто не может и обстоятельства не позволяют - тот себя гнетёт, мучается, страдает, превращая уже эту свою жизнь в ад.
А кто может но обстоятельства не позволяют - тот и близких гнетёт, мучает, на страдания обрекает, превращая уже и их эту жизнь в ад.

А и их, и новых, всё зомбируют: лишите жизни таракана - в ад,  "скрепку" попросившему другу с работы украдёте - в ад, солжёте о транспортной пробке опоздав на работу - в ад,  пива выпьете - в ад, ....
Сознательно или несознательно манипулируя словами воздействующими на западно-духовную религиозную подкорку - Канон, Благословенный, верующий,.... ад,
Садху*! Садху*! Садху*!   
и аплодисменты  зала от воспитанников атеистического мира видящих в любой "религии" лишь средство привития морали а всё остальное сказки, и даже аплодисменты с галёрки ньюэджеров знающих что окончательно деперсонилизировашиеся в рамках жёсткой морали буддисты в конце концов придут к ведомым только им "истинам",.... да надцать учёных исследователей нервно курящих в сторонке ибо не для религиозного следования публиковались их переводы да исследования.

*хотя в действительности ничего _хорошего иль доброго_  в данной ситуации нет

----------

Anthony (02.11.2019)

----------


## Кеин

Как-то к выводу стал приходить, что западномыслящие евробуддисты с розовыми очками и рвением, куда ближе к Будде нашему Шакьямуни, чем лукавые консервативные любители "традиций", для которых Дхарма, что дышло, как повернёшь, так и вышло (перефраз). У первых -- будущее есть с реализациями, у вторых -- упадок и застой 2.0 с ритуалом(похоронное бюро, ну максимум "учитель") есть или будет.

----------


## Антарадхана

Владимир Николаевич, я доказал вам, что вы заблуждались, процитировав правила на пали, 100% опровергающие ваш тезис о разном уровне соблюдения правил, и с вашей стороны было бы умным решением признать свои заблуждения, или в крайнем случае промолчать, но вы предпочли устроить пиршество демагогии.

----------

Юй Кан (02.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как-то к выводу стал приходить, что западномыслящие евробуддисты с розовыми очками и рвением, куда ближе к Будде нашему Шакьямуни, чем лукавые консервативные любители "традиций", для которых Дхарма, что дышло, как повернёшь, так и вышло (перефраз). У первых -- будущее есть с реализациями, у вторых -- упадок и застой 2.0 с ритуалом(похоронное бюро, ну максимум "учитель") есть или будет.


Западные  американо-\евро-буддисты уже можно сказать прошли этап, когда доморощенные шраманы  влачились  к плачевным состояниям.
Остались конечно ещё влекущие туда проповедники из форумтырнетов,  но по сути это уже пережито западным буддизмом.

Как то со временем и буддизм.ру этот этап пройдёт. 
Вопрос лишь с какими потерями это переживут увлекаемые, да и их близкие.
Вообще в реале он уже практически и здесь пройден буддистами, хотя конечно остались ещё интернет  само-проповедники, да аплодисменты тех из зала и с галёрки.

----------


## Кеин

> Западные  американо-\евро-буддисты уже давненько прошли этап, когда доморощенные шраманы  влеклись  к плачевным состояниям.
> Остались конечно ещё влекущие туда проповедники из тырнетов,  но по сути это уже пережито западным буддизмом.


Всё дело в полимерах, _бардак он в головах начинается._
---



> Как то со временем и буддизм.ру этот этап пройдёт.


Всё проходит и это пройдёт :-)))




> Вопрос лишь с какими потерями это переживут увлекаемые, да и их близкие.
> Вообще в реале он уже практически и здесь пройден буддистами, хотя конечно остались ещё интернет само-проповедники, да аплодисменты тех из зала и с галёрки.


Да, всё к тому и идёт, что будут не буддисты, а потребители, которые "буддизмом" свою самсару обустраивают. А начинается, всё, как в всегда, с малого -- как говорится: "верный в малом, верен и в большем", только наоборот: "неверен в панчашиле и не считаешь, что это зазорно, оправдываешь себя чем-то или кем-то, то путь тебе закрыт, просто не получится дальше, хоть весь бубен порви". Ну, как-то так.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Хотелось бы ещё подпавшим под психоделическое воздействие переводов и внушаемым уже ставшими  ключевыми словами, посоветовать послушать в живую как это например звучит на английском у Бхиккху Бодхи (Bhikkhu Bodhi):
https://www.youtube.com/user/venbodh...t=dd&flow=grid
Это реальный западный буддизм Тхеравады, без экстатически закатываемых глаз при гипнотическом воздействии слов: Канон, Благословенный, Учение Благословенного, ....
без передёргиваний  переводчиков в сторону большей жёсткости и драматизма, без искусственно создаваемой и не присущей тексту свят-свято атмосферы,...  и без прочего на что можно запасть и под воздействие чего можно подпасть -  того чего там в текстах на самом то деле и нет.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Да, всё к тому и идёт, что будут не буддисты, а потребители, которые "буддизмом" свою самсару обустраивают.


Такие потребители появляются в момент появления "товара".

----------


## Кеин

> Такие потребители появляются в момент появления "товара".


А "товар" несёт "дхармопродавец".
P.s. Дхарма -- это не товар, а дар.

----------


## Шварц

> Были выделены 20 млрд, и далее их начнут пилить… пилить… пилить… Когда допилят до нынешнего китайского уровня, цена лазеек будет в районе $120 в год* (без учёта инфляции). Это при условии если вообще допилят.
> (*это тариф на хороший платный VPN, который более-менее работает даже в период ежегодной «двойной сессии» ВСНП и НПКСК, когда «Золотой щит» включают на полную мощность)


Да про пилить то понятно. Но страна у нас богатая, будут и еще миллиарды.

Странно. пока непонятна связь "хорошего платного VPN" с его привилегированностью и работоспособностью в условиях фильтрации и блокирования.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> а для Вас лично какой самый жёсткий(ие) обет(ы) в панчашила? Ну, которые Вы постоянно обновляете, раскаиваетесь и т.д., если, конечно, это имеет место быть.


я ответил на этот Ваш вопрос, а теперь пожалуйста, ответьте и Вы на него

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> А "товар" несёт "дхармопродавец".
> P.s. Дхарма -- это не товар, а дар.


Я про то, что потребителей навалом уже давным давно.

А на тему товар не товар. Если вы считаете, что кто-то за вас, в обществе людей, а не где-то в лесу, обязан оплатить приезд в вашу местность Учителя, чтобы он вам бесплатно дал Учение, или какие-то добрые дяди за вас оплатили вам перевод текстов, или организовали интернет-вещание, то по мне это отношение на уровне воровства.

----------

Anthony (03.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (02.11.2019), Лидия (03.11.2019)

----------


## Кеин

> я ответил на этот Ваш вопрос, а теперь пожалуйста, ответьте и Вы на него


Все пять обетов панчашилы и какие-то из 18-ти коренных падений.




> Я про то, что потребителей навалом уже давным давно.
> 
> А на тему товар не товар. Если вы считаете, что кто-то за вас, в обществе людей, а не где-то в лесу, обязан оплатить приезд в вашу местность Учителя, чтобы он вам бесплатно дал Учение, или какие-то добрые дяди за вас оплатили вам перевод текстов, или организовали интернет-вещание, то по мне это отношение на уровне воровства.


Нет, я считаю, что к учителю нужно самому ехать, конечно за свой счёт, и сделать ему дану ещё, простернуться три раза. Потом слушать, запоминать, думать и практиковать. Примерно как к врачам люди ходят, а к очень хорошим и известным едут далеко. Но это мой подход, никому не навязываю, а в последнее время настолько обленился, что просто онлайн-трансляцию смотрю, лежа на диване, иногда засыпаю даже.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Владимир Николаевич, я доказал вам, что вы заблуждались, процитировав правила на пали, 100% опровергающие ваш тезис о разном уровне соблюдения правил, и с вашей стороны было бы умным решением признать свои заблуждения, или в крайнем случае промолчать, но вы предпочли устроить пиршество демагогии.


Для себя то Вы доказали и вполне возможно что жёстко каждый день выполняете пять правил как в своде Упосатха, по крайней мере я знаю что при благоприятных внешних обстоятельствах - это возможно.

А теперь напишите пожалуйста как это в реальности в Тхераваде. 
Лично меня практический живой буддизм интересует, где есть и буддисты-миряне полицейские, торговцы, предприниматели, ... 
где у буддиста-мирянина например в доме где он с семьёй таких же буддистов-мирян живёт - могут  тараканы завестись, моль в шкафу, мыши в кладовой,...

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Нет, я считаю, что к учителю нужно самому ехать,


Т.е. вы особенный, а люди в трудной ситуации (финансово, иные жизненные обстоятельства или вообще калеки) должны без Дхармы куковать. отличная у вас "дхарма".

----------


## Кеин

> Т.е. вы особенный, а люди в трудной ситуации (финансово, иные жизненные обстоятельства или вообще калеки) должны без Дхармы куковать. отличная у вас "дхарма".


Нет, обычный самый, не святой, просто таков мой личный подход, никому не навязываю и Дхарма не моя. Каждый пусть сам думает или вместе с группой думает/делает, если трудности какие  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Каждый пусть сам думает...


 Слава Будде, что он так не считал, и не сел в какой-нибудь пещерке, наплевав на остальных.

----------

Лидия (03.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Все пять обетов панчашилы.


Что, даже с пятым случается ? 
А от других ждёте жёсткого выполнения ?
(иль может даже - требуете, а возможно даже и того - что жёстко и не требуется)
Студенты-шраманеры на концерте, это ж вообще Ёжкин Кот, да как они могли !

(п.с. но Вы слишком не расстраивайтесь и не грызите себя, добрая половина из тех буддистов-мирян кто ратует за панчашила у других - временами пригубляют. 
Главное не напивайтесь до потери контроля над своими действиями)

----------

Лидия (03.11.2019)

----------


## Кеин

> Что, даже с пятым случается ?


Конечно!




> А от других ждёте жёсткого выполнения ?
> (иль может даже - требуете, а возможно даже и того - что жёстко и не требуется)
> Студенты-шраманеры на концерте, это ж вообще Ёжкин Кот, да как они могли !


Вообще ничего не жду, с себя брать пример не призываю, идти за мной тоже не надо, каждое слово моё -- ИМХО, не стоит и ломанного гроша.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Пусть каждый поступает сообразно своему, кем хочет назовётся и какой хочет ярлык примерит, шраманера ли, учителя ли, гастролёра с Дхармой ли, колдуна великого ли и т.д. А я здесь -- это ИМХО со стороны на всё это, камушек бросил в гладь водную и посмотрел как волны расходятся, вывод сделал. И усё  :Wink: 




> (п.с. но Вы слишком не расстраивайтесь и не грызите себя, половина из тех кто ратует за панчашила у других - временами пригубляют. Главное не напивайтесь до потери контроля над своими действиями)


По секрету скажу, максимум, что могу выпить это чего-то слабоалкогольного и совсем немного и редко, контроль не теряю. Это раз. Насчёт воровства соврал, как-то даже скрепку не брал, это два. Насчёт трахтибидох, тоже не довелось. Насчёт лапшу повешать, смотри пункт два. А насчёт замочить, ну максимум повредить смогу или обездвижить, но это пока не довелось, значит всё ещё впереди  :EEK!:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.11.2019)

----------


## Кеин

> Слава Будде, что он так не считал, и не сел в какой-нибудь пещерке, наплевав на остальных.


Да ладно, к нему люди сами шли, а он шёл только в нужном направлении к своим будущим ученикам(по пути тролил, обращая), а когда останавливался где-то и если слух проходил, то из поселений разных типов шли уже к нему, чтобы пригласить его к себе в гости, даже конкурировали, кому такая честь выпадет, и он шёл туда, там кормили, дарили и т.д. потом сидели и слушали. А так, чтобы собирать с людей золото Будде на поездку в красивой колеснице, к людям, которые жаждут, что-то не слышал такого. Может знающие пусть расскажут тогда уж, вот Вы например.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А насчёт замочить, ну максимум повредить смогу или обездвижить, но это пока не довелось, значит всё ещё впереди


Пусть и не доведётся!

Судя по всему Вас ещё не просветлили,  что нарушение первого правила оказывается не только лишения жизни людей касается.

(но если чё будете однодневную Упосатху соблюдать, то тогда даже таракана нельзя, моль, червячка)

----------

Кеин (03.11.2019)

----------


## Кеин

> Пусть и не доведётся!


Поживём-увидим.




> Судя по всему Вас ещё не просветлили,  что нарушение первого правила оказывается не только лишения жизни людей касается.
> 
> (но если чё будете однодневную Упосатху соблюдать, то тогда даже таракана нельзя, моль, червячка)


Знаю.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Знаю.


Ну и наверное теперь понимаете о чём я, не к безнравственности призываю, а о крайностях абсурдности пишу.

----------

Лидия (03.11.2019)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Да ладно, к нему люди сами шли, а он шёл только в нужном направлении к своим будущим ученикам(по пути тролил, обращая), а когда останавливался где-то и если слух проходил, то из поселений разных типов шли уже к нему, чтобы пригласить его к себе в гости, даже конкурировали, кому такая честь выпадет, и он шёл туда, там кормили, дарили и т.д. потом сидели и слушали.


Потребительский "буддизм" он такой, заставляет выдумывать.

"Оставшиеся 45 лет своей жизни Будда путешествовал по долине реки Ганг в центральной Индии в обществе своих учеников,.. Сангха во главе с Буддой путешествовала ежегодно в течение восьми месяцев. В остальные четыре месяца сезона дождей (примерно: июль — август) было довольно тяжело ходить, поэтому монахи проводили их в каком-нибудь монастыре (вихаре), парке или лесу."




> А так, чтобы собирать с людей золото Будде на поездку в красивой колеснице, ..


Самолет не красивая колесница, а обычная летающая маршрутка.

----------


## Антарадхана

> (но если чё будете однодневную Упосатху соблюдать, то тогда даже таракана нельзя, моль, червячка)


Зачем вы людей в заблуждение продолжаете вводить? Никогда нельзя буддисту убивать никаких живых существ, ни таракана, ни моль, ни червячка, первое правило означает запрет на убийство любых живых существ, в любой день недели. 1,2,4,5 правила не меняются по силе ни в Упосатху, ни при принятии правил саманеры, они всегда ТЕ ЖЕ САМЫЕ. У вас же абсурд получается, типа в обычные дни только людей не убивайте, а животных - пожалуйста, и с другими правилами так же, как будто Будда мог учить мирян таким образом: полностью воздерживайтесь от поступков, ведущих в нижние миры, один день в месяц на Упосатху, а в остальные дни не обязательно  :Wink:  Другой вопрос, кто как соблюдает, но тут не нужно за другими следить, это их камма, нужно следить лишь за собственным исполнением правил.

----------

Юй Кан (03.11.2019)

----------


## Кеин

> Потребительский "буддизм" он такой, заставляет выдумывать.


:-))))



> "Оставшиеся 45 лет своей жизни Будда путешествовал по долине реки Ганг в центральной Индии в обществе своих учеников,.. Сангха во главе с Буддой путешествовала ежегодно в течение восьми месяцев. В остальные четыре месяца сезона дождей (примерно: июль — август) было довольно тяжело ходить, поэтому монахи проводили их в каком-нибудь монастыре (вихаре), парке или лесу."
> 
> Самолет не красивая колесница, а обычная летающая маршрутка.


Собирали ли люди золото чтобы пригласить Будду к себе?

----------


## Anthony

> :-))))
> 
> Собирали ли люди золото чтобы пригласить Будду к себе?


Вы видимо неочень в логику. 
Раньше, в теплой Индии, Будда либо пешком гулял, либо на ишаке каком-нибудь путешествовал. 

Сейчас в одном подряснике, в сланцах да на ишаке верхом в студеную Россию не прискачешь. Но я подозреваю, что даже в те времена за ишака, за подношения и за кров платили благодарные ученики. Да и Будда, надо помнить, не из семьи пролетариев был, с голоду бы не помер в родной Индии. 
А привези щас в крещенские морозы какого-нить монаха, в какой-нить быдлячий район любого нашего города и оставь его без минимальных гарантий хотя бы на перелет обратно... тут, простите, дураком нужно быть, чтобы на такую авантюру вписаться. Был бы я проповедником, я бы средний палец показал таким организаторам.

Но Вы можете не собирать золото на учения. Тут тоже есть выход. Либо книжки читать, либо Буддам напрямую молиться, либо мантры общедоступные читать которые можно читать без передачи. А там уже, глядишь, и Будды явятся. Все полностью бесплатно.

----------


## Кеин

> Вы видимо неочень в логику. 
> Раньше, в теплой Индии, Будда либо пешком гулял, либо на ишаке каком-нибудь путешествовал. 
> 
> Сейчас в одном подряснике, в сланцах да на ишаке верхом в студеную Россию не прискачешь. Но я подозреваю, что даже в те времена за ишака, за подношения и за кров платили благодарные ученики. Да и Будда, надо помнить, не из семьи пролетариев был, с голоду бы не помер в родной Индии. 
> А привези щас в крещенские морозы какого-нить монаха, в какой-нить быдлячий район любого нашего города и оставь его без минимальных гарантий хотя бы на перелет обратно... тут, простите, дураком нужно быть, чтобы на такую авантюру вписаться. Был бы я проповедником, я бы средний палец показал таким организаторам.


Я понимаю, что учителя боятся и мороза и всего  прочего, поэтому их лелеять нужно, в аппартаментах 5* размещать и обратно отсылать с комфортом, чтобы не дай бог, плохое впечатление у него не возникло, а то ведь не приедет в следущий раз. Правильно понимаю, логично?




> Но Вы можете не собирать золото на учения. Тут тоже есть выход. Либо книжки читать, либо Буддам напрямую молиться, либо мантры общедоступные читать которые можно читать без передачи. А там уже, глядишь, и Будды явятся. Все полностью бесплатно.


Да, хороший совет типа "пусть Дхарма будет вам светильником", но это для прямых учеников Будды. А мы все очень не прямые. Поэтому нужен пример и опора, носитель, но когда этот пример, опора и носитель сам-то недалеко ушёл и может только бла-бла, как-то и не хочется ходить, золото отдавать и т.д.

----------


## Anthony

> Я понимаю, что учителя боятся и мороза и всего  прочего, поэтому их лелеять нужно, в аппартаментах 5* размещать и обратно отсылать с комфортом, чтобы не дай бог, плохое впечатление у него не возникло, а то ведь не приедет в следущий раз. Правильно понимаю, логично?


Нужно! Но не во всех случаях я с этим бываю согласен. Тут от учителя зависит, от программы, качества наставлений. ... да много от чего. Мне самому уже надоели эти гастролеры, поэтому и не хожу на них деньги тратить. 
А вот про то, что пропустил местную тусовку с Оле Нидалом и последующей вечеринкой в клубе в простынях - об этом почему-то жалею. 





> Да, хороший совет типа "пусть Дхарма будет вам светильником", но это для прямых учеников Будды. А мы все очень не прямые. Поэтому нужен пример и опора, носитель, но когда этот пример, опора и носитель сам-то недалеко ушёл и может только бла-бла, как-то и не хочется ходить, золото отдавать и т.д.


Нужно искать тех, кто "далеко ушел" и следовать за ними.

----------

Кеин (03.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> :-))))
> 
> Собирали ли люди золото чтобы пригласить Будду к себе?


А разве не слышали историю о том как один мирянин получив наставление от Стхавиры Шарипутры по поводу того, что делающий подношение будет в будущих жизнях богат, а призывающий делать других будет иметь хорошее окружение свиту - пригласил Будду и всю Сангху бхикшу к себе на завтрак и призвал других собраться средствами так как один не потянет.  На оставшиеся средства лучшие ткани купили на чивары для бхикшу.
Кстати, как всегда в таких случаях, предварительно был послан опытный бхикшу распорядитель, чтоб всё правильно обустроить: кому в каком месте сидеть, где Будде, где главным ученикам ... кому на каком сидении ...
А как рощу золотом выстилали, не слышали ?

И почему например, почему вот это нормально воспринималось буддистами в Индиях:

_-И тогда король Бимбисара велел выравнять дорогу на участке 5 йоджан между Раджагахой и Гангом и через каждую йоджану велел построить жилище. По завершении он сообщил Благословенному, что пришло время отбытия. 
Благословенный отправился в путь с пятьюстами монахами. 
По всей дороге длиной в пять йоджан по приказу короля были насыпаны цветы пяти цветов глубиной до колена, также были развешены флаги, знамёна и флажки. Над Благословенным несли два зонта, а над каждым монахом - один. Затем, выражая почтение Благословенному цветами, благоуханными маслами и прочим, вместе со своей свитой, он селил Благословенного в каждом из жилищ, совершая каждый раз крупномасштабное подношение пищи. Так в течение 5 дней он доставил Благословенного до Ганга. 
Там он приготовил лодку, украшенную всевозможными украшениями и направил весть жителям Весали: "Благословенный прибыл. Подготовьте дорогу. Пусть все выйдут встречать Благословенного.". 
Они [жители Весали] решили оказать в два раза большее почтение и, разровняв дорогу на промежутке в 3 йоджаны между Гангом и Весали, сделали 4 зонта для Благословенного и по 2 для каждого монаха. Из почтения к ним они пришли на [северный] берег Ганга. 
Бимбисара велел соединить два судна и построить на них павильон, украшенный букетами цветов и прочим. Там был приготовлен трон для Благословенного со всевозможными драгоценными камнями. Благословенный воссел на него
500 монахов взошли на судно, заняв свои места. 
.... (с)_
https://www.theravada.su/node/1429

А что скажут православные бессеребренники, западно-религиозно-духовные нестяжатели ?

----------

Лидия (03.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

И вопрос в догонку, возможно чисто риторический:

правильные бессеребрянники, бескорыстные духовники:
 а чего это бхиккху Бодхи, тот благодаря чьим переводам читает Сутты  добрая половина западного тхеравадинского(и не только) мира, в том числе и многие из Вас - в дзенской Вихаре,  содержащейся на средства неправильных буддистов, живёт  ?
(тут вот бывает пишут, что у меня совести нету)

----------


## Кеин

Я читал как Будда относился к этому, даже когда дэвы стали цветами его устилать, он сказал Ананде, что не так стоит почитать Татхагату. Тот кто следует Дхарме, тот почитает и ценит. А утилитарное поведение всегда было, когда-то больше, когда-то меньше, типа существа думают, что можно купить благое рождение и плоды какие-то, чем больше золота, тем больше тогосамого. ИМХО, не так всё с даной, бедняк отдавший почти последний рубль Будде с радостью, заимеет больше благих заслуг, чем торговец отдавший много золота, но с мыслью "щас куплю".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Вот вот - ИМХО
Буддийские учения о карме побоку ?

Главное чтоб моральным (иль духовным) представления собственного мира всё соответствовало, а для этого можно и телегу впереди лошади запрячь и говорить "правду" другим(причём часто и без примечания ИМХО говорить\писать) - вот это правильное Учение Благословенного, вот это правильное Учение Благородных  ... Я знаю

----------


## Кеин

> И вопрос в догонку, возможно чисто риторический:
> 
> правильные бессеребрянники, бескорыстные духовники:
>  а чего это бхиккху Бодхи, тот благодаря чьим переводам читает Сутты  добрая половина западного тхеравадинского(и не только) мира, в том числе и многие из Вас - в дзенской Вихаре,  содержащейся на средства неправильных буддистов, живёт  ?
> (тут вот бывает пишут, что у меня совести нету)


Вы сами себя хоть читаете? :-)))
Ключевые фразы "правильные бескорыстные". Такое ощущение, что Вы корысть в буддизме приветствуете. Приветствуете или оправдываете сейчас?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы сами себя хоть читаете? :-)))
> Ключевые фразы "правильные бескорыстные". Такое ощущение, что Вы корысть в буддизме приветствуете. Приветствуете или оправдываете сейчас?


я вообще применительно к контексту Будда Дхармы не вижу возможности  использовать такие слова\понятия другого мира, как "корысть" и "бескорыстие"
 и эти слова употреблены лишь как обращение к тем кто это использует  

Ключевое в сообщении - вопрос
На него ответите ?

----------


## Кеин

> я вообще применительно к контексту Будда Дхармы не вижу возможности  использовать такие слова\понятия другого мира, как "корысть" и "бескорыстие"
>  и эти слова употреблены лишь как обращение к тем кто это использует


Замените это слово на лобха. Так лучше?




> Ключевое в сообщении - вопрос
> На него ответите ?


Мой ответ на тот вопрос: не знаю ;-)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Слава Будде, что он так не считал, и не сел в какой-нибудь пещерке, наплевав на остальных.


Будда Готама первоначально не собирался распространять Дхамму, согласившись на это лишь после уговоров брахмы Сахампати.
Вот слова самого Будды (в переводе на русский : ):

Двери в Бессмертье открыты для тех, кто слышит.
Так пусть же они прояснят свои воззрения.
*Предвидя трудности, я, о Брахма,
не [решался] людям давать благородную, превосходную Дхамму.*
Подробнее -- в Аячана сутте.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Замените это слово на лобха. Так лучше?
> 
> 
> Мой ответ на тот вопрос: не знаю ;-)


Что ещё заменим да подменим ?
ну так чтоб понашедуховней было, и милее и пушистей и белее, да в хорошем художественно литературном языке да стиле
Сутру (Сутту) о барабане знаете ?

Учения о карме, это вообще зачем ?
Не для того ли чтоб желательные плоды получать, а нежелательные нет.

----------


## Кеин

> Что ещё заменим да подменим ?
> ну так чтоб понашедуховней было, и милее и пушистей и белее, да в хорошем художественно литературном языке да стиле
> Сутру (Сутту) о барабане знаете ?
> 
> Учения о карме, это вообще зачем ?
> Не для того ли чтоб желательные плоды получать, а нежелательные нет.


А теперь отвечайте на мой вопрос. Ныть будем потом ;-)

----------


## Юй Кан

Оно, конечно, обычный невежественный человек следует мирской мудрости "Рыба ищет, где глубже, а человек -- где лучше или комфортнее", но к Дхамме это неприменимо. Может быть, так -- в Дхарме? Но мне и в сутрах такое как-то не попадалось...

Что касается Дхаммы, то там всё просто и строго: ищешь мирскую выгоду/корысть -- обретёшь страдания, рождаясь вновь и вновь в разных уделах; если же ищешь прекращения страдания -- избавляйся от привязанностей, связанных, прежде всего, -- с мирской жаждой того, где лучше или комфортнее.

В этом смысле очень полезной может быть Сусима сутта, в которой

Странник Сусима проживал там же вместе с большим собранием [таких же] странников. И однажды они обратились к Сусиме: «Давай, друг Сусима, предайся святой жизни рядом с аскетом Готамой. Овладей его Учением и затем обучи нас. И *мы овладеем его Учением и будем проповедовать его мирянам. И будем тоже почитаемы, уважаемы, высоко ценимы, превозносимы, окружены заботой, обеспечены одеяниями, пищей, кровом и лекарствами*».
Что завершилось обретением Сусимой полного посвящения в сангху, однако после продолжительной беседы с Благословенным он услышал следующее:

«Да, Сусима, ты — столь глупый, столь заблуждающийся, столь неумелый — совершил нарушение, получив посвящение в безупречно поведанную Дхамму и Винаю, будучи *вором Дхаммы*.
Такова оценка Будды приобщающихся к Дхамме и сангхе ради личной корысти.

----------

Кеин (03.11.2019)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Будда Готама первоначально не собирался распространять Дхамму...


Это как-то умеючи надо "я увидел трудности для распространения и не решаюсь" (т.е. очевидно имеется намерение о распространении, были размышления об этом, но есть нерешительность), читать как "не собирался распространять". Так нагло перевирать под себя Дхарму удобно конечно, но такое.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Такова оценка Будды приобщающихся к Дхамме и сангхе ради личной корысти.


Осталось только уточнить это всех под одну гребенку или указать конкретных личностей. А не сотрясать праведностью форумы. Можно примеры мильенеров гуляющих на яхтах по морям с девочками, нажившихся на большинстве признаных разъезжающих Учителей, которые сплошь и рядом в пяти звездах куролесят.

----------


## Алсу

Здесь пытаются выяснить какую то доктринальную аксиому для буддизма, которой в нем нет и быть не может. Столько методов. Корыстные и бескорыстные могут найти для себя все что им нравиться. Буддийские догматы вариативны. Рассмотрите разные школы.

----------

Anthony (03.11.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это как-то умеючи надо "я увидел трудности для распространения и не решаюсь" (т.е. очевидно имеется намерение о распространении, были размышления об этом, но есть нерешительность), читать как "не собирался распространять". Так нагло перевирать под себя Дхарму удобно конечно, но такое.


Продолжу цитирование.

[Как] я слышал, однажды, когда Благословенный только достиг [Совершенного] Пробуждения, он пребывал в [деревне] Урувела на берегу реки Нерангара у подножья пастушьего1 древа баньян. И когда он пребывал там один, в полном уединении, в его уме возникла мысль: «Дхамма, [ныне] мною постигнутая, глубока, сложна для понимания, трудна для осознания, умиротворённа, чиста, лежит за пределами всех суждений, утончённа и доступна лишь мудрым. А это поколенье [людей] увлекается [лишь] привязанностями, побуждается и услаждается [только] привязанностями. Для поколенья [людей], увлечённых [лишь] привязанностями, влекомых и услаждающихся привязанностями, трудно будет понять зависимость возникновения одного от другого. Кроме того, состояние, [мною достигнутое], слишком труднопостижимо, [ибо оно суть] растворение всех порождений ума, отказ от всех обретений, прекращение жажды, бесстрастие, угасание [самости] и Освобождение. Буде же стану я наставлять Дхамме, а другие меня не поймут, это будет обременительным, изнурительным для меня».
И тут же такие гатхи, не звучавшие в прошлом, не слыханные [кем-либо] ранее, сложились у Благословенного:

Покончено ныне с учением,
мною с великим трудом постигнутым.
Дхамма сия слишком сложна для постиженья теми,
кто предан влечению и отвержению.

Столь сокрытое, глубокое, тонкое,
сложное для пониманья, всему [привычному] противоречащее
не воспримут страстям предающиеся,
объятые тьмы покровом.
*И ум Благословенного, так помыслившего, склонился к пребыванью в покое, а не к обученье иных Дхамме.*
И, как следует из текста сутты, если бы не просьба брахмы Сахампати, Будда Готама стал бы на путь паччекабудды, способного проповедовать лишь учения о нравственности.

Напоследок: 

Предвидя трудности, я, о Брахма,
не [решался] людям давать благородную, превосходную Дхамму.
Здесь "не [решался]" означает "не принял решения". Что вовсе не свидетельствует об измышленной кем-то нерешительности Будды или Будде нерешительном, поскольку нерешительными бывают не Будды, а лишь простые невежественные существа, готовые, при случае, приписать эти и любые другие несовершенства кому угодно. : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Здесь "не [решался]" означает "не принял решения". Что вовсе не свидетельствует об измышленной кем-то нерешительности Будды или Будде нерешительном, поскольку нерешительными бывают не Будды, а лишь простые невежественные существа, готовые, при случае, приписать эти и любые другие несовершенства кому угодно. : )


а вроде же: заключённое в квадратные скобки означает - вставка переводчика

----------


## Юй Кан

> Осталось только уточнить это всех под одну гребенку или указать конкретных личностей. А не сотрясать праведностью форумы. Можно примеры мильенеров гуляющих на яхтах по морям с девочками, нажившихся на большинстве признаных разъезжающих Учителей, которые сплошь и рядом в пяти звездах куролесят.


Удивительная способность безграмотно вычитывать что-то своё, о чём нет речи в предложенном тексте...

Повторю деликатно : ) скипнутое: "*Что касается Дхаммы, то там всё просто и строго: ищешь мирскую выгоду/корысть -- обретёшь страдания, рождаясь вновь и вновь в разных уделах; если же ищешь прекращения страдания -- избавляйся от привязанностей, связанных, прежде всего, -- с мирской жаждой того, где лучше или комфортнее*".
Как это и произошло с конкретным корыстным Сусимой, до осознания им этого своего несовершенства.

А что касается *Дхармы* (т.е. Махаянского или какого ещё канона) -- обратного не встречал и там. Так о чём спорим?

----------


## Юй Кан

> а вроде же: заключённое в квадратные скобки означает - вставка переводчика


Разъяснение этой вставки было дано также переводчиком: всем, у кого с русским -- не очень...
Какие проблемы в связи с этим?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Зачем вы людей в заблуждение продолжаете вводить? Никогда нельзя буддисту убивать никаких живых существ, ни таракана, ни моль, ни червячка, первое правило означает запрет на убийство любых живых существ, в любой день недели. 1,2,4,5 правила не меняются по силе ни в Упосатху, ни при принятии правил саманеры, они всегда ТЕ ЖЕ САМЫЕ. У вас же абсурд получается, типа в обычные дни только людей не убивайте, а животных - пожалуйста, и с другими правилами так же, как будто Будда мог учить мирян таким образом: полностью воздерживайтесь от поступков, ведущих в нижние миры, один день в месяц на Упосатху, а в остальные дни не обязательно  Другой вопрос, кто как соблюдает, но тут не нужно за другими следить, это их камма, нужно следить лишь за собственным исполнением правил.


Тоесть если не одна крайность, то обязательно должна быть другая ?
А без крайностей никак нельзя ?

И Вы ведь так и не отвечаете, а как же оно в Тхераваде, с правилами на Упосатху и в повседневной жизни буддистов-мирян.
И кстати, а что там в правилах для бхиккху - с тараканами, молью ?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Продолжу цитирование.


 Осталось тут только найти "наплевав на всех", а не понимание обстоятельств и наличие намерения.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Так о чём спорим?


 Я без понятия кто тут о чем спорит. Вылезла в теме продажа Дхармы, хотелось бы уточнить к кому конкретные претензии. Что за Учителя на красивых колесницах катают не по дхарме.

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> P.S. Если модераторам не сложно, отделите пожалуйста посты sergey'я, Владимира Николаевича и мои на тему лжи и правил поведения мирских последователей, начиная отсюда https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post834414 в отдельную тему в раздел тхеравады.


Присоединяюсь к просьбе отделить в отдельную тему диалоги на тему правил поведения.
А то совсем в оффтоп тему увели.

----------

Alex (03.11.2019), Anthony (04.11.2019), Кеин (04.11.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Осталось тут только найти "наплевав на всех", а не понимание обстоятельств и наличие намерения.


Вашего "наплевав на всех" там нет и быть не может.




> Я без понятия кто тут о чем спорит. Вылезла в теме продажа Дхармы, хотелось бы уточнить к кому конкретные претензии. Что за Учителя на красивых колесницах катают не по дхарме.


Я привёл здесь сутту о том, что Благословенный считал кражей Дхаммы.
Потому всем, кто ничего не понял, но рьяно интересуется наставниками на красивых колесницах (а такие, несомненно, есть: их не может не быть) надо бы для консультаций по этому поводу искать кого-то другого, а не меня.
Дерзайте?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> P.S. Если модераторам не сложно, отделите пожалуйста посты sergey'я, Владимира Николаевича и мои на тему лжи и правил поведения мирских последователей, начиная отсюда https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post834414 в отдельную тему в раздел тхеравады.





> Присоединяюсь к просьбе отделить в отдельную тему диалоги на тему правил поведения.
> А то совсем в оффтоп тему увели.


Если отделять, то с этого сообщения:

https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post834397

И в Межбуддийский форум
(моль да тараканы не только у уважаемых тхеравадинов могут завестись, а размножаются сии насекомые очень быстро и если во время меры не принять, то потом десятки иль сотни лишать жизни придётся, да и соседям морока добавиться )

и не только сообщения уважаемого Sergey'я и мои, но и сообщения остальных успевших поучаствовать.

----------

Anthony (04.11.2019)

----------


## Алсу

Кокой кошмар. А зачем всё это?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вашего "наплевав на всех" там нет и быть не может.


Зачем вы тогда на сообщение про "наплевав на всех" написали что-то где этого быть не может?




> Я привёл здесь сутту о том, что Благословенный считал кражей Дхаммы.


Т.е. вы просто влезли просвятить последователей тибетского буддизма о корысти? с их ритуалами и прочим, где их, не то что Учителей, а еще простых практиков предостерегают с самого начала о злоупотреблении для наживы?  :Smilie:  Удивительная способность

----------


## Алсу

Хочется "книгу" иметь как библию или коран, но в буддизме это не возможно.

----------

Alex (03.11.2019), Anthony (04.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (03.11.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (04.11.2019)

----------


## Яреб

Одной книги нет - это точно. Тут только АН, ДН, СН, МН и Снп в английском переводе с сокращениями повторений половину полки занимают.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Зачем вы тогда на сообщение про "наплевав на всех" написали что-то где этого быть не может?


Отвечал не на грубую речь, на которой Вы сейчас настаиваете, а поделился суттой, в коей описано, как оно было... Не поняли?




> Т.е. вы просто влезли просвятить последователей тибетского буддизма о корысти? с их ритуалами и прочим, где их, не то что Учителей, а еще простых практиков предостерегают с самого начала о злоупотреблении для наживы?  Удивительная способность


Опять: просто поделился ещё одной замечательной суттой, не собираясь никого "святить". : )
Что Вы так болезненно воспринимаете тексты Палийского канона, которых, полагаю, нет в тиб. собраниях текстов?
Хуже-то вам (тибетоориентированным) от сутт уж точно не станет.
И давайте заканчивать, не усугубляя...

----------


## Антарадхана

> И Вы ведь так и не отвечаете, а как же оно в Тхераваде, с правилами на Упосатху и в повседневной жизни буддистов-мирян.


Я ответил.




> Другой вопрос, кто как соблюдает, но тут не нужно за другими следить, это их камма, нужно следить лишь за собственным исполнением правил.






> И кстати, а что там в правилах для бхиккху - с тараканами, молью ?


Запрещено убийство животных разумеется. Это проступок, требующий признания. Но Патимоккха создавалась не для наказания, а только для исправления. Монах должен понимать, что убивая животных, он накапливает камму, которая может привести в нижние миры, вплоть до адов. Собственно, в случае правил поведения мирских последователей - тоже самое: никто их не будет наказывать за несоблюдение правил, последствия будут каммические.

АН 5.145 Нирая сутта: Ад

[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, обладая пятью качествами, человек рождается в аду, как если бы его туда затянули силой. Какими пятью? Он

* (1) уничтожает жизнь,
* (2) берёт то, что не дано,
* (3) пускается в неблагое сексуальное поведение,
* (4) говорит ложь,
* (5) употребляет вино, спиртное, одурманивающие вещества, что являются основой для беспечности.

Обладая этими пятью качествами, человек рождается в аду, как если бы его туда затянули силой.

Монахи, обладая пятью качествами, человек рождается в небесном мире, как если бы его туда затянули силой. Какими пятью? Он

* воздерживается от уничтожения жизни,
* воздерживается от взятия того, что не дано,
* воздерживается от неблагого сексуального поведения,
* воздерживается от лжи,
* воздерживается от вина, спиртного, одурманивающих веществ, что являются основой для беспечности.

Обладая этими пятью качествами, человек рождается в небесном мире, как если бы его туда затянули силой».

В тхераваде, эти пять правил принимает и обязуется соблюдать любой человек, становящийся буддистом (принявший Прибежище).

----------

Алик (05.11.2019), Кеин (04.11.2019), Юй Кан (03.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Отвечал не на грубую речь, на которой Вы сейчас настаиваете, а поделился суттой, в коей описано, как оно было... Не поняли?
> 
> 
> Опять: просто поделился ещё одной замечательной суттой, не собираясь никого "святить". : )
> Что Вы так болезненно воспринимаете тексты Палийского канона, которых, полагаю, нет в тиб. собраниях текстов?
> Хуже-то вам (тибетоориентированным) от сутт уж точно не станет.
> И давайте заканчивать, не усугубляя...


В Будда Дхарме сохранённой в Тибете - есть и об этом.
Есть и о том, что Будда делал в течении времени между обретением Бодхи и началом обучения людей.
Есть и наставления, которые он давал нечеловеческим существам до того как начал учить людей.

Много чего было сохранено в Тибете.

В том числе и понимание Сутр Агам (параллельной редакцией которых являются Сутты Никай на пали)
Тоже понимание, что и в палийских Атхакаттха и Тика на Сутты,  то которого нет у людей иной небуддийской культуры читающих лишь Сутты и которые якобы находят расхождения между Суттами и Атхакатхха с Тика, читая в Суттах чтото своё такое чего до этого более 2000 лет никто не читал. 

Вам нечему учить последователей тибетских линий Дхармы. А надо ещё самим ездить в страны ЮВА - учится, да образованных Ачарйев оттуда приглашать и учиться.
И учиться жить в реальном буддийском мире, раз уж Вы начали с ним соприкасаться и проявляете интерес, контактировать в реале с живыми буддистами и наставниками хотябы своей традиции, ..., выходить со своего во многом надуманного мирка.

А Будда же не начинал учить людей - потому что его никто не просил об этом. А это очень очень неприлично - учить без просьбы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В Будда Дхарме сохранённой в Тибете - есть и об этом.
> Есть и о том, что Будда делал в течении времени между обретением Бодхи и началом обучения людей.
> Есть и наставления, которые он давал нечеловеческим существам до того как начал учить людей.


Тогда почему мой оппонент/собеседник, напирающий на "наплевав на всех", написал то, что не соответствует Аячана сутте, а потом ещё и истолковал эту сутту, умело приписав Будде нерешительность, да заодно обвинив меня во лжи? : )




> Вам нечему учить последователей тибетских линий Дхармы. А надо ещё самим ездить в страны ЮВА - учится, да образованных Ачарйев оттуда приглашать и учиться.


Повторюсь: всё, что я сделал, это запостил 2 (две, в штуках : ) сутты в переводе на русский, разъяснив далее ошибки в их толковании. Фсё.
Кто что понял, то -- его, кто ничо не понял -- я не виноватый. : )
Откуда паника про "нечему учить", если тут, кроме Вовы, никто никого учить и не собирался?




> И учиться жить в реальном буддийском мире, раз уж Вы начали с ним соприкасаться и проявляете интерес, контактировать в реале с живыми буддистами и наставниками хотябы своей традиции, ..., выходить со своего во многом надуманного мирка.


Вова начал мну учить, как мну учиццо? : ) Так я ему, безграмотному и безафторитетному не токмо для мну, сообщаю: не его ума это дело.




> А Будда же не начинал учить людей - потому что его никто не просил об этом. А это очень очень неприлично - учить без просьбы.


Во-ва, учить мну без просьбы -- очень-очень-очень неприлично. Правда? : ))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я ответил.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Запрещено убийство животных разумеется. Это проступок, требующий признания. Но Патимоккха создавалась не для наказания, а только для исправления. Монах должен понимать, что убивая животных, он накапливает камму, которая может привести в нижние миры, вплоть до адов. Собственно, в случае правил поведения мирских последователей - тоже самое: никто их не будет наказывать за несоблюдение правил, последствия будут каммические.
> 
> [.


В быту также говорят, что за убийство - срок.
А перейти на красный свет дорогу даже когда нет вокруг машин, это также нарушение правил дорожного движения.

Более же однозначно и чётко, всё формулируется в уголовном, административном и других кодексах и сводах правилах.
Где уже используется не-бытовой язык.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Отвечал не на грубую речь, на которой Вы сейчас настаиваете, а поделился суттой, в коей описано, как оно было... Не поняли?


Все что вы сделали, так это увидели набор знакомых слов, выдернули их из контекста и привели на них сутру, не имеющую к процитированному в целом никакого отношения. А когда вам сказали, что сутра не про это, начали указывать что с вами негодяи смеют спорить. Удивительные способности





> Тогда почему мой оппонент/собеседник, напирающий на "наплевав на всех", написал то, что не соответствует Аячана сутте, а потом ещё и истолковал эту сутту, умело приписав Будде нерешительность, да заодно обвинив меня во лжи? : )


У вас точно все в порядке? это вы влезли и ответили на мое сообщение, что Будда не считал, что надо уйти в пещеру и плевать кто и как приползет к нему за Дхармой, пусть сами соображают.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (04.11.2019)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Все что вы сделали, так это увидели набор знакомых слов, выдернули их из контекста и привели на них сутру, не имеющую к процитированному в целом никакого отношения. А когда вам сказали, что сутра не про это, начали указывать что с вами негодяи смеют спорить. Удивительные способности


Сам удивляюсь...
Но Вы ведь почему-то недоговариваете, что аз ещё и фсё вообще нагло переврал под себя... Нет? : )
Исправитесь? А то могу ведь и обидеться! Вот.




> У вас точно все в порядке? это вы влезли и ответили на мое сообщение, что Будда не считал, что надо уйти в пещеру и плевать кто и как приползет к нему за Дхармой, пусть сами соображают.


Не знам, о каком Будде шло у "посмевших негодяев" : ), приписавших, в запале, Будде нерешительность, но есть ведь ещё и паччекабудды (пратьекабудды), имена некоторых из коих даже известны. И поступают они именно так: уйдя и наплевав, говоря йогиновским языком, и проповедуют они лишь нравственность, что тоже немало. Рассказать о них?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Но Вы ведь почему-то недоговариваете, что аз ещё и фсё вообще нагло переврал под себя... Нет? : )


 Просто фантазии не хватило, что кто-то влезет и будет оспаривать знакомый набор слов, а не предложение целиком.



> Рассказать о них?


Зачем? какое мне в данный момент до них дело, когда речь про Шакьямуни? вам скучно?

----------


## Юй Кан

> вам скучно?


Да с Вами уж точно не соскучишься. : )

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Никто не задавался целью удивлять Вас логикой.
> Вам были заданы простые и вполне конкретные вопросы, но Вы вертитесь, как уж и стремительно съезжаете с темы.
> Просто признайте, что сморозили глупость, повторив непроверенное и безграмотное мнение нидала. 
> Это несложно


Я ж сказал, что проверять цитатами может только теоретик. Теории с потом быстро выходят.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Я ж сказал, что проверять цитатами может только теоретик. Теории с потом быстро выходят.


А зачем тогда Вы привели цитату нидала???
Противоречите сами себе, вместо того, чтобы признать глупость цитаты...

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А зачем тогда Вы привели цитату нидала???
> Противоречите сами себе, вместо того, чтобы признать глупость цитаты...


Не ищите умысла там, где его нет. Могу только пожелать удачи.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Не ищите умысла там, где его нет. Могу только пожелать удачи.


И Вам того же.

Лучшая удача будет в том, что Вы начнёте изучать буддизм на практике, а не по байкам и книжкам нидала.

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> И Вам того же.
> 
> Лучшая удача будет в том, что Вы начнёте изучать буддизм на практике, а не по байкам и книжкам нидала.


Поражал, спасибо!
Покажите как нибудь свое мастерство

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Поражал, спасибо!
> Покажите как нибудь свое мастерство


Пользуйтесь, не жалко.

----------


## Маша_ла

Можно я сформулирую свой ответ на первое сообщение ТС?))

Все школы одинаковые, все ведут к одному и тому же, вопрос только в том, кто из Учителей лично ТС нравится больше и за кем хочется следовать, за тем, стало быть, и в путь))

----------

Anthony (06.11.2019), Айрат (06.11.2019)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Я ж сказал, что проверять цитатами может только теоретик. Теории с потом быстро выходят.


А вы-то сами проверили на практике вот это?



> Разные школы работают с разными мешающими эмоциями и в разной последовательности. 
> Кагью работет с привязанность. Гелуг с запутанностью. Сакья, с какой-то комбинацией, не помню точно. Нигма с гневом и гордостью.


Есть ваши практические наработки, которые вы можете описать теоретически, как же и почему в разных школах якобы работают с разными эмоциями?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А вы-то сами проверили на практике вот это?
> 
> 
> Есть ваши практические наработки, которые вы можете описать теоретически, как же и почему в разных школах якобы работают с разными эмоциями?


Хоть цитата и немного перекручена.

Но чисто с наблюдений, так сказать имхо:

 кагью привлекаются более страстные и пристрастные люди
 гелуг больше с запутанностью
 ньингма довольно горделивые и часто гневливые
 (с сакьясцами практически не общался)

в стилях групп и центров придерживающихся этих традиций, вполне проступают акценты:
 кагью на блаженстве и радости
 гелук на аналитизме и дискуссизме 
 ньингма на совершенстве и лучшести

можно чего ещё привести как примеры из непостредственно практически наблюдаемого не только в жизни, но и даже на форуме - в подтверждение данных утверждений Кьябдже Калу Ринпоче и ламы Оле Нидала.

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Хоть цитата и немного перекручена.
> 
> Но чисто с наблюдений, так сказать имхо:
>  кагью привлекаются более страстные и пристрастные люди
>  гелуг больше с запутанностью
>  нингма довольно горделивые и часто гневливые
>  (с сакьясцами практически не общался)


Какая цитата перекручена, о чём вы?

----------


## Alex

> гелук на аналитизме и дискуссизме


Съездите в Бурятию  :Smilie:

----------

Таб Шераб (06.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Съездите в Бурятию


В Бурятии есть и центры Кагью и Ньингма\Дзокчэн.
И вполне подтверждается  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

В разных традициях также конечно всё есть.
Конечно также есть всё в традициях разных.
Всё конечно есть также в разных традициях.

Но так сказать: акцентирование разное.
Что и было подмечено.
Что и можно заметить.

----------


## Alex

Коль скоро на работе внезапно выдался неожиданный прогал в заказах, позволю себе еще немного высказаться. Кажется, я знаю, откуда растут ноги у этой фантазии Нидала про типологию школ (только распределяющей шляпы не хватает, честное слово).

Тезис "ньингмапа - преимущественно злые и гордые", возможно, основывается на том, что в ньингма якобы практикуются в основном гневные божества (Ваджракилая и Яндак Херука - последний, правда, на Западе мало известен, несмотря на то, что на самом деле это как бы не важнейший деват). Ну да, например, на древе прибежища Дуджом Терсар Ваджракила явно выделяется. Но это на самом деле натягивание совы на глобус, т.к., во-первых, в ньингма полно не менее "популярных" мирных божеств (Ваджрасаттва, например); кроме того, не следует забывать, что согласно традиции старых переводов практика включает садханы Трех корней, т.е. не только божества, но также гуру и дакини - а тут тоже далеко не только гневные формы. Так что это очень упрощенное видение и понимание.

"Кагьюпа - страстные и горячие" - ну, ясное дело, Нидалу такое по душе. Опять же, основные божества - Чакрасамвара и Ваджраварахи, да и Авалокитешвара Гьялва Гьямцо. Но до практики этих божеств мало кто из ККАПОН доживает (хотя нендро, как правило, делают усердно, тут они молодцы, не могу не признать). Но, опять же, это далеко не единственные божества в этой традиции (и не будем забывать, что кагью - это не только карма-кагью, а целый конгломерат школ и подшкол, где есть свои особенности).

Ну, про то, что якобы гелук - это школа интеллектуалов, погрязших в логике и книгах, это старая нидаловская байка, не имеющая ничего общего с действительностью. Мне приходилось даже слышать, как нидаловцы на полном серьезе утверждали, что гелук - это и не ваджраяна вовсе, а так, парамитаяна с легким флером ваджраяны. Серьезно? По крайней мере, такой ереси, как вегетарианские безалкогольные цоги, в гелук я не видел, ха-ха.

Ну и вот еще что, уже серьезно. Во-первых, странно выглядит сама идея "вычленения" какой-то отдельной клеши: получается, что необходимо практиковать и гневное божество, и мирное, и радостное - а иначе что же выходит: гнев побороли, а остальные два яда пускай остаются (или сами отвалятся?). Однако ни в одном тексте, ни в одном цикле мы такого требования не находим (мне, возможно, укажут на шитро - садхану ста мирных и гневных божеств, но она вообще не об этом).

Во-вторых, "радостные" или "страстные" божества как отдельный "класс" выделяются не всегда и не везде. А тогда красивый паззл с соответствем "три на три" никак не складывается.

В-третьих (а на самом деле это главное), "борьба" с клешами вообще, как ни странно, не является целью и смыслом садханы. Задача не в том, чтобы стать высоконравственной личностью и пионером-всем-ребятам-примером, а в том, чтобы перестать уже становиться. Хотя очищение ума, безусловно - неотъемлемая часть практики и, с другой стороны, её приятный и полезный бонус (нет, я не призываю к нравственному релятивизму, хотя очень хочется).

Тем не менее, разделение "гневные/мирные" действительно основано на преобладании тех или иных ядов в уме. Но дело не в том, от чего мы хотим в первую очередь избавиться, а в том, что то или иное состояние используется как метод для распознавания его природы: от дхарм мы идем к дхармате, чтобы "выстроить" мандалу божества, опираясь не на омраченный ум, а на его неизменную светоносную природу. У кого-то это получается через гневное полыхающее пламя мудрости, у кого-то - через мирное тихое созерцание.

Вот и весь фокус. Я пошел работать, на цог не опаздывайте.

----------

Anthony (06.11.2019), Лидия (06.11.2019), Таб Шераб (06.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2019), Яреб (06.11.2019)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А вы-то сами проверили на практике вот это?


Я могу говорить только за людей, с которыми пробыл определенное время. Надо смотреть реакцию человека в некоторых ситуациях. 




> Есть ваши практические наработки, которые вы можете описать теоретически, как же и почему в разных школах якобы работают с разными эмоциями?



Не очень хочется вбрасывать на вентилятор, отделаюсь общими словами.
Я смотрю на первую реакцию человека, когда он встречается с чем-то новым и незнакомым. Есть люди, которые пытаются что-то понять логически. Есть люди, которые пытаются с этим бороться. Есть люди, которые пытаются с этим войти в близкий контакт, подружиться. Хоть реакции могут меняться от ситуации, но обычно у каждого человека есть какая-то одна дежурная. Если вы сами в себе эту реакцию проследите, то будет очень познавательно.

Еще один параметр, на который интересно взглянуть - унитарное или многополярное представление об окружающем мире. Тоже можно кое какие выводы сделать.

----------

Anthony (06.11.2019)

----------


## Anthony

Мне все-таки кажется, что нингма ассоциируется с гневными потому что это качество там не гнобится. ... там все более менее свободно. И поэтому люди с данной клешой (клешей?) имеют связи с этой школой... а где еще им расскажут про совершенство данной клеши?. Нингма более-менее свободна, поэтому люди с гневным типом ума идут туда, а не в гелуг, им нет там реализации, ибо мейнстримовский гелуг заточен на совершенно противоположных людей. Но ведь эта заточка сделана не от большого ума.  Я например не готов быть идеальной личностью, которая как рубль золотой должна всем нравиться как Ричард Гир. Мне это не близко, я не хочу быть заложником сладенького образа, который приобрел буддизм (с подачи Гелуга, надо признать), мне ближе практика. Но и в гелуге есть учителя знающие подход к любым типам личностей учеников, хоть это и не массовое явление.

Какгью... я если честно и не видел никаких кагьюпинцев живьем, кроме Ламы Оле (респект ему бескрайний) и его сексуально раскрытых учеников. Но подозреваю, что и там есть ученики всех типов. Я и сам принимал Прибежище благодаря Оле, делал Гуру йогу Кармапы 16 (охренитиельная кстати практика).. и кто ж я теперь.. кагьюпинец?

Эти передачи перемешаны как веревка переплетенная из разных ниток. Та же "гелугпинская" Ваджрабхайрава, или "нингмапинская" Килая присутствует во всех школах, равно как и гневные адепты, практикующие эти тантры. И на меня "нингмапинца" накатывают разные настроения\омрачения - вчера я сосредотачивался на Килае, сегодня на Авалокитешваре. Ведь все меняется в этом мире, в какую же школу мне податься с таким подходом?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2019)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Не очень хочется вбрасывать на вентилятор, отделаюсь общими словами.
> Я смотрю на первую реакцию человека, когда он встречается с чем-то новым и незнакомым. Есть люди, которые пытаются что-то понять логически. Есть люди, которые пытаются с этим бороться. Есть люди, которые пытаются с этим войти в близкий контакт, подружиться. Хоть реакции могут меняться от ситуации, но обычно у каждого человека есть какая-то одна дежурная.


Это очередная попытка натянуть сову на глобус, то бишь выдать нидаловскую фантазию за действительность.

Вопрос: каким образом разнообразные реакции людей на разнообразные жизненные ситуации связаны с буддийскими школами и их учениками?
 Есть ли , какая-то, лично Вами наблюдаемая зависимость меж тем, как реагируют на *одинаковые* ситуации ученики *разных* буддийских школ?

----------


## Лидия

А вот что говорит Йонге Мингьюр Ринпоче про "отличия" школ буддизма в книге "Будда, мозг и нейрофизиология счастья", которую я сейчас читаю:

"Поскольку многие области Тибета сами по себе отделены друг от друга горами, реками и долинами, учителям и ученикам зачастую было трудно перемещаться, чтобы делиться друг с другом опытом. В результате этого в различных регионах линии учения развивались слегка по - разному. В настоящее время существуют четыре основные школы, или линии, тибетского буддизма: Ньингма, Сакья, Кагью и Гелуг. Несмотря на то что все эти крупные школы развивались в разное время и в различных местах Тибета, у них одни и те же основные принципы, практики и верования. Мне доводилось слышать, что различия между ними, подобно различиям между разными ветвями протестантизма, заключаются главным образом в терминологии и в тонкостях подходов к обучению и практике.
..............
Как я уже упоминал ранее, различия между отдельными линиями несущественны и обычно сводятся к незначительным вариациям в терминологии и подходах к обучению. Например, в линии Ньингма (в которой мой отец и несколько последующих учителей считаются особенно опытными мастерами), учения о фундаментальной природе ума называются дзогчен, что по-тибетски означает «Великое совершенство». В традиции Кагью (в которой обучались Тай Ситу Ринпоче, Селдже Ринпоче и многие другие учителя, собравшиеся в Шераб Линге) учения о сущности ума в целом называются махамудра, что можно примерно перевести как «Великая печать». Между этими двумя учениями почти нет разницы, за исключением, пожалуй, того, что учения дзогчен акцентируются на развитии глубокого постижения воззрения основополагающей природы ума, тогда как в учениях махамудры делается акцент на практиках, облегчающих непосредственное переживание этой природы.
В современном мире реактивных самолётов, автомобилей и телефонов учителям и ученикам гораздо легче путешествовать и обмениваться информацией, и потому любые различия, которые могли возникнуть между разными школами в прошлом, стали менее значимыми. "
 :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Wink:

----------

Alex (07.11.2019), Anthony (07.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2019), Таб Шераб (07.11.2019)

----------


## Маша_ла

Любые различия - это просто разные практики, ведущие к одной цели))

Насколько я понимаю, Важдраяна основывается на дисциплине и нравственных обетах Хинаяны, плюс мотивация Махаяны и, наконец, в Ваджраяне - на основе всего этого, а не пия алкоголь, т.к. махасиддха пил пиво и остановил солнце)) Он до этого был всю жизнь примерным монахом и достиг сиддхи,тайно практикуя Ваджраяну, но придерживаясь всех нравственных основ. А многие читают эти истории и начинают с конца))
Так вот, в Ваджраяне можно встретить Гуру, который поведет ученика к просветлению за одну жизнь. Или за несколько. Если ученик будет воспринимать поведение и все слова учителя как поведение и слова Будды и следовать им с точностью и благоговением)) Что редко встречается. Поэтому имеем путь вверх или путь вниз. Поэтому лучше выбирать, куда сердце позовет. Может тогда ученик слушаться будет))

Вообще странно видеть обсуждение АП на буд. форуме. Оле,конечно, хороший человек, но не достигший никаких уровней. Чего могут достичь его ученики, кроме как его уровня)) Зачем тратить время? Имхо.

----------


## Anthony

> Насколько я понимаю, Важдраяна основывается на дисциплине и нравственных обетах Хинаяны, плюс мотивация Махаяны и, наконец, в Ваджраяне - на основе всего этого, а не пия алкоголь, т.к. махасиддха пил пиво и остановил солнце)) Он до этого был всю жизнь примерным монахом и достиг сиддхи,тайно практикуя Ваджраяну, но придерживаясь всех нравственных основ. А многие читают эти истории и начинают с конца))


А когда он был этим самым "примерным монахом и достиг сиддхи,тайно практикуя Ваджраяну" он, простите, прибухивал? Ну хотя бы на ганачакре. Причем тут вообще алкоголь - это разве показатель чего-то?  Вы в Сакья как цоги проводите, печеньками и соком?  И еще - этот подъем к успеху из монашества в махасиддха - он применим ко всем случаям без исключения?
Махаяна, Хинаяна, Ваджраяна... дивная соляночка.




> Так вот, в Ваджраяне можно встретить Гуру, который поведет ученика к просветлению за одну жизнь. Или за несколько. Если ученик будет воспринимать поведение и все слова учителя как поведение и слова Будды и следовать им с точностью и благоговением)) Что редко встречается.


Вот скольких ваджраянцев знаю лично, все именно так и воспринимают, ну за исключением одного, в нем не до конца уверен. В чем тут редкость? Вы каких-то сказочных ваджраянцев себе напридумывали, тайно сидящих в священных пещерах Тибета.




> Вообще странно видеть обсуждение АП на буд. форуме. Оле,конечно, хороший человек, но не достигший никаких уровней. Чего могут достичь его ученики, кроме как его уровня)) Зачем тратить время? Имхо.


А чем Вы у него реализацию замеряли?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2019)

----------


## Alex

> Ньингма более-менее свободна, поэтому люди с гневным типом ума идут туда, а не в гелуг, им нет там реализации, ибо мейнстримовский гелуг заточен на совершенно противоположных людей.


Вот позволю себе не согласиться насчет гелуг. Спору нет, на Западе в этой школе есть определенные течения, силящиеся представить ваджраяну как нечто умильно-благочестивое (я, кстати, не знаю, насколько они определяющие - у меня нет статистики, с гелугпой я мало общался, так уж вышло). Но, на минуточку, одно из основных божеств в этой школе - Ваджрабхайрава, и это о чем-то говорит. Я ведь не просто так Владимиру Николаевичу предложил в Бурятию проехаться  :Smilie:

----------

Anthony (07.11.2019), Таб Шераб (07.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2019)

----------


## Alex

> Оле, конечно, хороший человек, но не достигший никаких уровней.





> А чем Вы у него реализацию замеряли?


Я могу ошибаться, но справедливости ради замечу, что Нидал вроде как и не позиционирует себя как учителя ваджраяны. Он же не дает вангов?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Крайности, кмк., проблема именно в крайностях и жёсткостях восприятия.
Поэзия воспринимается как проза, бытовой язык как строго однозначно жёстко формально научный иль законодательный, и т.д. ... формируя  иную жёсткую идеальную картину. 

Джецюн Миларепа например и был геньеном(упасакой) и пил с фермерами ячменную бражку, танцевал и пел.
Можно конечно сьехать: "стань "джецюном" и тебе не только бражку, но и со свободными девами можно будет в интимные отношения вступать и даже без женитьбы"
Но например те фермеры, его ученики, они ведь также были упасаками(геньенами), пили с Джецюном бражку, пели и танцевали,... занимались и земледелием и животноводством. 

А так то оно - да: Хинаяна основа Махаяны, а Махаяна основа Ваджраяны.
Но вот воспринимать это можно по разному, с одного высказывания - сформировать разные картины понимания.

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Все школы одинаковые [...]





> Любые различия - это просто разные практики, ведущие к одной цели))


Взаимоисключающие параграфы.

----------


## Alex

А вот что пишет о соблюдении обетов иже во святых отец наш Лонченпий (думаю, эту тему не стоит здесь развивать, т.к. придется затрагивать разные аспекты самай, а тут открытый ресурс):




> Если приходится выбирать между объектами дисциплины, предпочтение отдается высшим, поскольку низшие аспекты включаются в них. Хотя кажется, что налицо полное противоречие с низшими разделами, суть дисциплины не теряется, так что никакого противоречия нет.
> 
> Например, в контексте тантрической практики вкушение алкоголя не является нарушением, несмотря на то, что у шраваков питье алкоголя считается падением, а у бодхисаттв - т.н. "сопутствующим" проступком. Тем не менее никакого проступка здесь нет. Субъектом, совершающим проступок, в контексте вышеприведенных обетов должен быть монах или же бодхисаттва - но в данном случае, когда мы созерцаем божеств, дело обстоит по-другому. Средство нарушения обета - это опьяняющее вещество. Однако мантра, мудра и самадхи преображают его в нектар, которым мы должны наслаждаться. Также должно присутствовать определенное умонастроение для того, чтобы можно было говорить о проступке. Но когда наше восприятие преображается и становится восприятием божеств, мандал, нектара и т.д., будучи безошибочным, алкоголь становится божественным подношением, благодаря чему происходит завершение накоплений добродетелей и мудрости. Они становятся спутниками верного воззрения и созерцательного самадхи, а мы - обладателями возвышенных благих качеств. Подобным образом следует понимать и все прочие аспекты обетов.

----------

Anthony (07.11.2019), sergey (07.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2019)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> А вот что пишет о соблюдении обетов иже во святых отец наш Лонченпий (думаю, эту тему не стоит здесь развивать, т.к. придется затрагивать разные аспекты самай, а тут открытый ресурс):


Так это должно быть общеизвестно всем последователям тибетских буддийских школ. Обеты бодхисаттвы и тантрические обеты стоят выше хинаянских обетов, выше обетов винаи.

----------

Alex (07.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я ведь не просто так Владимиру Николаевичу предложил в Бурятию проехаться


Мы уже все заехали в этот человечий мирок  :Smilie: 

Как известно основная базовая клеша этого нашего мирка - половая страсть.
Но это ведь не значить что вокруг лишь цветёт рай калифорнийских кроликов (ну или "бушует ад калифорнийских кроликов" смотря с какой стороны посмотреть на "поел-трахнулся-поспал-поел-..."  :Smilie:  )
Есть и гнев и гордость, и .... . Но основная клеша - половая страсть.

Это довольно распространённый в буддизме метод классификации, где основным классификационным фактором выступают клеши. Чего только так не классифицируют. Но воспринимать это можно по разному, с разной степенью жёсткости  :Smilie:

----------

Anthony (07.11.2019)

----------


## Alex

> Так это должно быть общеизвестно всем последователям тибетских буддийских школ.


Вообще, конечно, да, но я порой диву даюсь с этих последователей  :Smilie:

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (07.11.2019)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Я могу ошибаться, но справедливости ради замечу, что Нидал вроде как и не позиционирует себя как учителя ваджраяны. Он же не дает вангов?


"Алмазный путь" на алмазнопутейском - перевод термина Ваджраяна.
А вангов, они говорят, им нэ трэба - нидал коробочкой по лбу хлопнул и достаточно.

----------


## Anthony

> Вот позволю себе не согласиться насчет гелуг. Спору нет, на Западе в этой школе есть определенные течения, силящиеся представить ваджраяну как нечто умильно-благочестивое (я, кстати, не знаю, насколько они определяющие - у меня нет статистики, с гелугпой я мало общался, так уж вышло). Но, на минуточку, одно из основных божеств в этой школе - Ваджрабхайрава, и это о чем-то говорит. Я ведь не просто так Владимиру Николаевичу предложил в Бурятию проехаться


Я уже писал про Ваджрабхайраву и отношение к ней некоторых гелугпинцев, на примере темы "Черная магия в Ваджраяне". Никому и в голову не приходит ху из мистер Ваджрабхайрава и с чем его едят. Отсюда и истекают неказистые попытки совместить бодхичитту и наведение кровавого поноса. Да и в нингме, в принципе, то же самое, просто чуть поболее открытости, че уж только на гелуг бочку катить))

----------


## Anthony

> Я могу ошибаться, но справедливости ради замечу, что Нидал вроде как и не позиционирует себя как учителя ваджраяны. Он же не дает вангов?


Вангов вроде не дает, но вот мантры передает же вроде.

----------


## Alex

Ну, лунг ведь может дать любой, кто его получил сам и умеет читать (или помнит текст наизусть). Другое дело - что делать с мантрой без ванга?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Ну, лунг ведь может дать любой, кто его получил сам и умеет читать (или помнит текст наизусть). Другое дело - что делать с мантрой без ванга?


Ожидать ванга) Что еще тут сделаешь. Сейчас это обычное дело.

----------


## Alex

> Есть и гнев и гордость, и .... . Но основная клеша - половая страсть.


Эх, где мои шестнадцать лет... Хнык  :Frown:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2019)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Ожидать ванга) Что еще тут сделаешь. Сейчас это обычное дело.


А как быть с практикой йидама и гуру йогой?

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Вангов вроде не дает, но вот мантры передает же вроде.


А ванг на гуру-йогу Кармапы?

----------


## Anthony

> А ванг на гуру-йогу Кармапы?


ВАНГ????

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> А как быть с практикой йидама и гуру йогой?


Гуру йога и в нендре есть, наверное во всех линиях. А оно (нендро) без ванга обычно практикуется, а где-то можно делать и "в ожидании", даже без лунга. 
И практика йидама может практиковаться без ванга, и даже без донванга, на основании лишь устной передачи. И у Вас такие передачи должны быть, например Килая Адзома Другпа или Одзер Ченма. 
Я не говорю, что это правильно, я говорю, что это возможно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2019)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> ВАНГ????


Т.е., лунг.

----------


## Anthony

> Т.е., лунг.


Лунг дает. И на гуру йогу 8го Кармапы дает передачу, и на 16го. Но вот про ванги не слышал.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Гуру йога и в нендре есть, наверное во всех линиях. А оно (нендро) без ванга обычно практикуется, а где-то можно делать и "в ожидании", даже без лунга. 
> И практика йидама может практиковаться и без ванга, и даже без донванга, на основании лишь устной передачи. И у Вас такие передачи должны быть, например Килая Адзома Другпа или Одзер Ченма. 
> Я не говорю, что это правильно, я говорю, что это возможно.


Насколько я знаю, ванг необходим даже для практики Ваджрасаттвы, не говоря уж о гуру йоге.
Так же, насколько я знаю, в АП используют гуру йогу 8, 15 и 16 Кармап. Гуру йога 8 и 15 Кармап так же связана и с практикой йидама, Ваджраварахи и Чакрасамвары соответственно.
Как возможно практиковать всё это без ванга?
И, самое главное, какой в этом смысл?


Любые практики ДО выполняются, так или иначе, с опорой на Ригпей Цел Ванг. 
Вы должны это знать.

----------

Alex (07.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Насколько я знаю, ванг необходим даже для практики Ваджрасаттвы, не говоря уж о гуру йоге.
> Так же, насколько я знаю, в АП используют гуру йогу 8, 15 и 16 Кармап. Гуру йога 8 и 15 Кармап так же связана и с практикой йидама, Ваджраварахи и Чакрасамвары соответственно.
> Как возможно практиковать всё это без ванга?
> И, самое главное, какой в этом смысл?


Как я слышал, практика лишь с лунгом может дать некоторые сиддхи. Не окончательное освобождение, но промежуточные ништяки. Плюс ко всему, это усиливает связь с божеством, как ни крути, а потом, авось и выведет дорожка на получение ванга. Но я повторюссь, я не говорю, что это мегаправильно, но сам так практиковал долгое время. Сейчас практикую только то, на что есть посвящение.





> Любые практики ДО выполняются, так или иначе, с опорой на Ригпей Цел Ванг. 
> Вы должны это знать.


Да, я это знаю. Но в теории, можно и пошлепав коробочкой по голове дать этот ригпей цел ванг, а можно целый парад устроить с колокольчиками и плясками и ничего не дать. Тут ведь тоже не все однозначно. Это ведь не как в универе - отсидел все пары по предмету и только лишь за 100% посещаемость получил зачет.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> можно и пошлепав коробочкой по голове дать этот ригпей цел ванг


Круг полномочий нидалов описан в сертификате от 16-го Кармапы:"...я назначаю их в качестве учителей, которые могут давать основополагающие поучения об этике и практике драгоценного Пути Будды Шакьямуни. 
Более того, я уполномочиваю их давать Прибежище и обет Бодхисаттвы любому человеку в отсутствие квалифицированных лам..."
Раздача вангов в него не входит.

----------

Alex (07.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2019)

----------


## Алсу

Ванг совершенно необходим, это же Авеша. Практика в «ожидании» возможна, если вы понимаете текст и атрибуты божества, т.е. вы тантрист. А если вы имеете Аннутару можете практиковать все низшие тантры.
Да еще на заметку, Нендро в гелугпе не являются предварительной практикой т.к. основных Йидамов там дают сразу.

----------

Anthony (07.11.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (07.11.2019), Таб Шераб (07.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Круг полномочий нидалов описан в сертификате от 16-го Кармапы:"...я назначаю их в качестве учителей, которые могут давать основополагающие поучения об этике и практике драгоценного Пути Будды Шакьямуни. 
> Более того, я уполномочиваю их давать Прибежище и обет Бодхисаттвы любому человеку в отсутствие квалифицированных лам..."
> Раздача вангов в него не входит.


Это все здорово, но после ухода 16го Кармапы жизнь не остановилась. И Шамар, и Кармапа 17 были в курсе того что он дает передачи тантрических методов. Были ли от них возражения?

----------


## Алсу

А чего обсуждать Нидала, он не давал то, что ни получал сам. Пхову получил с ней и ездит. Изучать Ваджаяну по Оле странно. Он типичный миссионер.

----------


## Anthony

> А чего обсуждать Нидала, он не давал то, что ни получал сам. Пхову получил с ней и ездит. Изучать Ваджаяну по Оле странно. Он типичный миссионер.


Это дело вкуса)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Это все здорово, но после ухода 16го Кармапы жизнь не остановилась. И Шамар, и Кармапа 17 были в курсе того что он дает передачи тантрических методов. Были ли от них возражения?


А с чего Вы взяли, что это вообще их касается?

В отношениях учителя и ученика нет места третьему, здесь действует феодальный принцип - "вассал моего вассала - не мой вассал". Чему и как учит нидал своих последователей - дело, исключительно его совести.

----------


## Anthony

> А с чего Вы взяли, что это вообще их касается?
> 
> В отношениях учителя и ученика нет места третьему, здесь действует феодальный принцип - "вассал моего вассала - не мой вассал". Чему и как учит нидал своих последователей - дело, исключительно его совести.


Это - да. Но он использует лейбл Карма Кагью и ручкается с его первым лицом и со вторым.

----------


## Шенпен

Уважаемый @Цхултрим Тращи ,а не закрыть ли эту тему которая уже давно выродилась в офтоп?
Какой смысл продолжать крутить заезженную пластинку если на вопрос топикстартера уже был дан ответ (и не один)...

----------

Alex (07.11.2019), Anthony (07.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2019)

----------


## Алсу

С важной темы ушли на Нидала, поэтому старые участники сюда и перестали ходить.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Это - да. Но он использует лейбл Карма Кагью и ручкается с его первым лицом и со вторым.


И это его к чему-то обязывает?

У Вас типично-европейское представление о буддийской школе, как о жёсткой вертикали власти с главой наверху. Это не так.
Какие-либо обязательства могут связывать лишь учителя и ученика, и то в рамках передачи.

----------


## Anthony

> И это его к чему-то обязывает?


Я не говорил, что его это к чему-то обязывает. Про обязаловку начали Вы с сертификатом от 16 Кармапы




> У Вас типично-европейское представление о буддийской школе, как о жёсткой вертикали власти с главой наверху. Это не так.


Это Вы себе что-то придумали. Я лишь сказал, что Оле представляет Карма Кагью на Западе, школу, у которой есть свои иерархи, которым известно о его деятельности. Но претензий от них нет, значит ничего сверхзапретного Оле не делает, иначе бы ему уже давно посоветовали сменить вывеску. 





> Какие-либо обязательства могут связывать лишь учителя и ученика, и то в рамках передачи.


Я какбэ и не спорил с этим.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2019)

----------


## Алсу

А жесткая вертикаль в линии передачи есть. Называется Парампарой.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Я какбэ и не спорил с этим.


Вы, какбэ, именно с этим и спорите.

Вы предполагаете, что некие иерархи могут взять и запретить что-то нидалу. Нет.

Его связывает самайя с 16-м Кармапой, от которого он получил передачу вышеупомянутых практик и что-либо запрещать или разрешать в этой линии мог лишь 16-й Кармапа, а он вполне определённо описал чему именно может учить нидал. Всё остальное - чистая нидаловская самодеятельность.

----------


## Anthony

> Вы, какбэ, именно с этим и спорите.
> 
> Вы предполагаете, что некие иерархи могут взять и запретить что-то нидалу. Нет.


И рекомендательно возмутиться не могут? Ну типа "Оле, что ж ты творишь нехристь!"




> Его связывает самайя с 16-м Кармапой, от которого он получил передачу вышеупомянутых практик и что-либо запрещать или разрешать в этой линии мог лишь 16-й Кармапа, а он вполне определённо описал чему именно может учить нидал. Всё остальное - чистая нидаловская самодеятельность.


Вы никак бредите. Я до сих пор не могу понять - Кармапа в силах что-то разрешать или нет? Пхову он получал не от Кармапы, а от Аянга Ринпоче и Тэнгу Ринпоче. Или Вы думаете, что все передачи у него непременно от Кармапы?

----------


## Алсу

В этом то и суть. Вне Парампары ни кто ни кому ни чего запретить не может. Это ересь. Для Ваджаяны это аксиома.
Это передается от учителя к ученику и не может быть иначе.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Уважаемый @Цхултрим Тращи ,а не закрыть ли эту тему которая уже давно выродилась в офтоп?


Это не офтоп, это обсуждение непосредственно вокруг вопроса, вынесенного в заголовок — кто есть кто в тибетском буддизме. Обсуждение идёт цивилизованно. Если будут сообщения с оскорблениями учителей, буду из удалять. А само обсуждение, на мой взгляд, важно и ценно.

----------

Нгаванг Шераб (07.11.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> В этом то и суть. Вне Парампары ни кто ни кому ни чего запретить не может. Это ересь. Для Ваджаяны это аксиома.
> Это передается от учителя к ученику и не может быть иначе.


Конечно не может, но тибетские религиозно-политические институты существуют и их влияние на последователей преуменьшать не стоит.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Вы никак бредите. Я до сих пор не могу понять - Кармапа в силах что-то разрешать или нет? Пхову он получал не от Кармапы, а от Аянга Ринпоче и Тэнгу Ринпоче. Или Вы думаете, что все передачи у него непременно от Кармапы?


Повежливей, пожалуйста.

Речь идёт о практиках гуру йоги 8, 15 и 16 Кармап, полученных, по словам нидала, от 16-го Кармапы. И в этой линии "учитель-ученик" именно он и никто другой мог удостоверить способности нидала на передачу данных методов. Чего, как известно, не сделал.

----------


## Алсу

Но "религиозно-политические институты " не могут отменить то что сущтносто существует как буддизм Ваджраяны.
Любые посвящения предаются в линии приемственности и не существуют отдельно от нее. Только там существуют Дэваты и  ни какая церковь не может на это влиять.

----------


## Anthony

> Повежливей, пожалуйста.
> 
> Речь идёт о практиках гуру йоги 8, 15 и 16 Кармап, полученных, по словам нидала, от 16-го Кармапы. И в этой линии "учитель-ученик" именно он и никто другой мог удостоверить способности нидала на передачу данных методов. Чего, как известно, не сделал.


Т.е. если они что-то когда-то от кого-то получили, то они ни при каких условиях не могли это получить от других учителей, в другое время и в другом месте?

Transmissions from his teachers
Hannah and Lama Ole received initiations and teachings directly from the 16th Karmapa and other masters of the Karma Kagyu School. They also received initiations from other Tibetan Buddhist Schools including:

- Mahamudra (“The Great Seal” – tib. Chag Chen, the highest Buddhist view of the nature of mind) from His Holiness the 16th Gyalwa Karmapa.
- Kagyu Ngagdzö – the collection of “Treasures of the most important transmissions of the Karma Kagyu Lineage” from His Holiness the 16th Karmapa (1976) and Kontrul Rinpoche (1989).
- The Bodhisattva Promise (the promise to become enlightened for the benefit of all sentient beings) from Shamar Rinpoche, the second highest Lama of the Karma Kagyu lineage (1970).
- The 4 Foundational Practices (Ngöndro) from Kalu Rinpoche (1970-1971)
- Kalachakra (The Wheel of Time Initiation) from Kalu Rinpoche, Tenga Rinpoche (1985), His Holiness the Dalai Lama (1985 and 2002), Löpon Tsechu Rinpoche (1994), Beru Khyentse Rinpoche (2009) and His Holiness Sakya Trinzin (2010).
- The 6 Yogas from Naropa (Advanced Tantric Meditations of the Kagyu transmissions); Lama Ole and Hannah Nydahl received this transmission 1976 in Ladakh together with Situ Rinpoche from his yogic teacher.
- Phowa (the Practice of Concious Dying) from Ayang Rinpoche (1972).
- Chik Tsche Kun Drol (a collection of Kagyu initiations) from Tenga Rinpoche
- Rinchen Terzo (Treasures of the Nyingma – transmissions) from Kalu Rinpoche (1983)

Как видите, не только Кармапа ему указчик.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Но "религиозно-политические институты " не могут отменить то что сущтносто существует как буддизм Ваджраяны.
> Любые посвящения предаются в линии приемственности и не существуют отдельно от нее. Только там существуют Дэваты и  ни какая церковь не может на это влиять.


Да не спорю я с этим, блин!))
Я про другое говорю, про совершенно другое: есть церковь, есть патриарх, есть представительства этой церкви. Мы можем в них не верить, можем их отрицать, но эта церковь как существовала до нас, так будет существовать и после. В ней будет иерархия, будут деньги, будет сертификация. И лэйблом этой церкви будет рулить патриарх. Он же будет решать, кому можно проповедовать под этим лэйблом, а кому нет.

----------


## Алсу

А есть Ваджраяна. В нее придется верить либо не  верить.

----------

Таб Шераб (07.11.2019)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Он же будет решать, кому можно проповедовать под этим лэйблом, а кому нет.


А есть процедуры "отлучения от церкви"?

----------


## Anthony

> А есть процедуры "отлучения от церкви"?


ОМГ, щас каждый острослов сделает вид, что не понял моего месседжа и будет считать своим долгом до него докопаться?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ОМГ, щас каждый острослов сделает вид, что не понял моего месседжа и будет считать своим долгом до него докопаться?


 Эм... это был просто вопрос. Вдруг есть.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Т.е. если они что-то когда-то от кого-то получили, то они ни при каких условиях не могли это получить от других учителей, в другое время и в другом месте?


Это не я, это нидал утверждает, что он получил эти практики именно от 16-го Кармапы.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> А есть Ваджраяна. В нее придется верить либо не  верить.


Здесь даже не столько вопрос веры, сколько знания.
 Ваджраяна работает на основе определённых принципов и если эти принципы игнорируются, то это уже что угодно, но только не Ваджраяна...

----------

Мария Герасимова (20.12.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Это не я, это нидал утверждает, что он получил эти практики именно от 16-го Кармапы.


Не знаю, что именно и в каком контексте он утверждал, но инфа с офф сайта. https://lama-ole-nydahl.org/biography.html

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Как я слышал, практика лишь с лунгом может дать некоторые сиддхи. Не окончательное освобождение, но промежуточные ништяки.


 "...во втором [разделе] "Капли махамудры" сказано:
"Вначале, сколько-то поучившись, однажды получаешь посвящение;
тогда становишься "сосудом" подходящим для самых тайных наставлений.
Без посвященья сиддхи не достигнешь. Не выжать масло из песка!
Когда, познаниями тантр кичась, их объясняют, но без посвящения,
то и Учитель, и ученики, пусть далее сиддхи малые обретши,
– по смерти в страшный ад падут.
Поэтому старайтесь из всех сил у Учителя посвящение испросить".

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Не знаю, что именно и в каком контексте он утверждал, но инфа с офф сайта. https://lama-ole-nydahl.org/biography.html


И где на оффсайте Вы разглядели инфу о том, что он получал практики гуру йоги 8, 15 и 16 Кармап от кого-то ещё, кроме 16-го Кармапы?

----------


## Anthony

> И где на оффсайте Вы разглядели инфу о том, что он получал практики гуру йоги 8, 15 и 16 Кармап от кого-то ещё, кроме 16-го Кармапы?


На сайте не разглядел, но подозреваю, что она непременно содержится в этих циклах:

- Kagyu Ngagdzö – the collection of “Treasures of the most important transmissions of the Karma Kagyu Lineage” from His Holiness the 16th Karmapa (1976) and Kontrul Rinpoche (1989).
- Chik Tsche Kun Drol (a collection of Kagyu initiations) from Tenga Rinpoche

*- Rinchen Terzo (Treasures of the Nyingma – transmissions) from Kalu Rinpoche (1983) (в этом точно есть)* 

Гуру йогу 16го Кармапы сам Кармапа и сочинил, насколько помню, как раз для распространения. Она называется "Медитация Три света".
На дхармавиле пишут, что ГЙ 15го Кармапы Оле получил от Гендюна Ринпоче, который получил ее от Паво Ринпоче, а он получил это от 15-го Кармапы

----------


## Anthony

> "...во втором [разделе] "Капли махамудры" сказано:
> "Вначале, сколько-то поучившись, однажды получаешь посвящение;
> тогда становишься "сосудом" подходящим для самых тайных наставлений.
> Без посвященья сиддхи не достигнешь. Не выжать масло из песка!
> Когда, познаниями тантр кичась, их объясняют, но без посвящения,
> то и Учитель, и ученики, пусть далее сиддхи малые обретши,
> – по смерти в страшный ад падут.
> Поэтому старайтесь из всех сил у Учителя посвящение испросить".



Прикольно. А как же мантра мани, которая сама по себе может дать сиддхи? Ну или та же Випулагарбхе Манипрабхе Дхарани, коя юзается в высшей тантре? Это как примеры, коих, подозреваю намного больше.

----------


## Шенпен

> Это не офтоп, это обсуждение непосредственно вокруг вопроса, вынесенного в заголовок — кто есть кто в тибетском буддизме. Обсуждение идёт цивилизованно. Если будут сообщения с оскорблениями учителей, буду из удалять. А само обсуждение, на мой взгляд, важно и ценно.


Ну, как знаете...
"Кто есть кто " это несколько шире чем  "кто есть один конкретный учитель" ,обсуждемый в недоброжелательной манере.
По мне так намеренное пренебрежительное написание имени учителя с маленькой буквы являетя оскорблением или ,по крайней мере ,неуважением(хотя больше характеризует самого пишущего).
Потакать такой манере ведения дискусии- не есть хорошо (ИМХО)
Но ,поскольку, обсуждать модерацию на форуме не принято, умолкаю.

----------

Anthony (07.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2019), Лидия (07.11.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> *- Rinchen Terzo (Treasures of the Nyingma – transmissions) from Kalu Rinpoche (1983) (в этом точно есть)*


Здесь немножко тупанул, перепутал с ГЙ Карма Пакши. Но если остальные Гуру Йоги остальных Кармап являются терма, то скорее всего и они там тоже есть.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Здесь немножко тупанул, перепутал с ГЙ Карма Пакши. Но если остальные Гуру Йоги остальных Кармап являются терма, то скорее всего и они там тоже есть.


А как быть с гуру йогой 8-го Кармапы?
Она заявляется, как основной метод полученный от 16-го Кармапы и приведший нидала к освобождению...

----------


## Anthony

> А как быть с гуру йогой 8-го Кармапы?
> Она заявляется, как основной метод полученный от 16-го Кармапы и приведший нидала к освобождению...


1. Я не слышал подобной цитаты.
2. Вы опять возвращаетесь на предыдущий круг споров. Если он и получил ее от Кармапы 16 лично, то может оказаться, что не только от него.

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Если он и получил ее от Кармапы 16 лично, то может оказаться, что не только от него.


Может оказаться, а может и нет...

Предлагаете сделать допущение?

А есть ли какие-либо свидетельства от других учителей нидала, о том, что они удостоверяют его способность передавать Ваджраяну, вопреки отсутствию образования и необходимых для данного процесса трёхлетних ретритов? 
Насколько я знаю, нидал лишь завершил предварительные практики и получил ряд передач. Таких людей и на этом форуме пруд пруди. Они все могут учить Ваджраяне или это только нидаловская прерогатива?

----------


## Anthony

> Может оказаться, а может и нет...
> 
> Предлагаете сделать допущение?


А почему бы и нет? Во всяком случае у меня нет намерения лить говном на Оле, если у Вас есть - лейте, Вы уже славно это сделали без аргументов.  Но сначала напишите ему самому и осведомитесь как оно обстоит с передачей ГЙ 8 Кармапы.  





> А есть ли какие-либо свидетельства от других учителей нидала, о том, что они удостоверяют его способность передавать Ваджраяну, вопреки отсутствию образования и необходимых для данного процесса трёхлетних ретритов?


Вам уже ясно сказали, что для того чтобы передавать лунги - не нужны никакие ритриты. Оле передает методы ваджраяны открыто, пред глазами Кармапы и Шамара, никто из них не сказал ему ни слова, хотя могли бы и никто бы их за это не осудил.




> Насколько я знаю, нидал лишь завершил предварительные практики и получил ряд передач. Таких людей и на этом форуме пруд пруди. Они все могут учить Ваджраяне или это только нидаловская прерогатива?


Не парьтесь, Вы тоже можете лунги раздавать, если шибко хочется.

upd. Ну, а дабы пресечь свое участие в Вашем ехидстве и показушном написание фамилии Нидала с маленькой буквы, я заканчиваю Вам что-либо объяснять.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.11.2019), Лидия (07.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (07.11.2019)

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Во всяком случае у меня нет намерения лить говном на Оле, если у Вас есть - лейте, Вы уже славно это сделали без аргументов.


Я лишь пытаюсь понять, каким всё является...





> Вам уже ясно сказали, что для того чтобы передавать лунги - не нужны никакие ритриты. Оле передает методы ваджраяны открыто, пред глазами Кармапы и Шамара, никто из них не сказал ему ни слова, хотя могли бы и никто бы их за это не осудил.


Для передачи Ваджраяны необходимы ванги...





> Не парьтесь, Вы тоже можете лунги раздавать, если шибко хочется.


Безмерно благодарен за милостивое разрешение.




> Ну, а дабы пресечь свое участие в Вашем ехидстве и показушном написание фамилии Нидала с маленькой буквы, я заканчиваю Вам что-либо объяснять.


Благодарю за диалог, но Вы так ничего и не объяснили.

----------


## Alex

Так ваджраяна — вообще не путь к нирване (по крайней мере как она понимается в тхераваде) — это путь к состоянию Будды, запредельному и сансаре, и нирване. А оно недостижимо не только средствами тхеравады, но и средствами парамитаяны в целом.

----------

Anthony (08.11.2019), Shus (08.11.2019), Вольдемар (09.11.2019), Джампи Долма (18.11.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (08.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Откуда же все таки взялось это общераспространенное мнение, что Ваджраяна - самый быстрый путь к осуществлению Нирваны?


Из Ваджраяны) Но там не нирвана. 




> В Тхераваде можно осуществить это за семь жизней, и можно даже за одну. А некоторым достаточно было одного дня. Тхеравада в этом плане равноценна Ваджраяне. Для разных людей разные лекарства. Многие русские бегут в Ваджраяну (как стильные богемные тусовки, где Жанна Агузарова была в оранжевых колготках "буддизм форева") за быстрыми легкими путями к Нирване, *а в итоге падают в ады на многие кальпы.*


Вы их там лично видели??





> Тхеравада же позволяет идти маленькими шагами, надежно закрепляясь на каждом предыдущем шаге, что уже не упадешь. И всего 7 жизней (при правильном намерении).


А как в Тхераваде определяется, ушел индивидуум в нирвану или нет? Ведь у них давненько не было ушедших, насколько я знаю (могу ошибаться и с радостью прочту опровергающие ссылки). Что ж получается, что все их монахи еще семь раз не перереродились?  2500 лет прошло, можно было уж переродиться, и не по разу. А вот в Ваджраяне и радужные тела реализовывают. Это хотя бы глазами видимо (если свидетели и фотоаппараты не врут). 





> К тому же в Махаяне вроде как человек принимает клятву  не реализовывать в себе Нирвану, пока туда не переведет всех, что в принципе невозможно из-за бесконечного числа живых существ. А если каждое существо даст эту клятву, то никто не реализует Нирвану.


Вот эту уловку я тоже не понимаю. Можно было прямо сказать, что состояние освобождения - это и есть то самое состояние, которое автоматически помогает живым существам, без каких-то обетов на пути. (это мое ИМХО, я это так понимаю, Алекс и Владимир Николаевич Вам более грамотно ответют, но я не верю, что это состояние реализуемо только с какими-то клятвами)




> То есть, Тхеравада в этом плане более реалистична. И там есть и сострадание, и мудрость. Но все это как-то более реалистично, на более реальных основаниях, без всякой запредельной мистики.


На каких это реальных основаниях? Их какими-то приборами замерить можно?


Если хотите скорости, и прислушиваетесь к чужим точкам зрения, то почему не прислушаться к амидаистам? У них вообще все просто: любой дебил, типа меня, может обзавестись себе личным лотосом в раю Амитабхи, повторяя лишь три слова "Намо Амида Буцу", говорят, что этого достаточно. Читая многие дхарани, можно после смерти быть встреченным Буддами лично, и они проводят куда нужно. 
Этих легенд хренова туча в каждом буддизме. То же самое с пховой, ... да с любым ваджраянским методом, который Вы лично сможете воспроизвести в состоянии бардо. 
Но нужно понимать, что ничто из этого недоказуемо.  Поэтому сравнивать тхераваду и ваджраяну, выбирать из них самый выгодный метод... ну это дичь, согласитесь) И тхеравадинцы, и ваджраянцы вам навешают лапши о том, что "это сказано Буддой\Буддами".

----------

Alex (08.11.2019), Вольдемар (09.11.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (08.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> К тому же в Махаяне вроде как человек принимает клятву  не реализовывать в себе Нирвану, пока туда не переведет всех, что в принципе невозможно из-за бесконечного числа живых существ. А если каждое существо даст эту клятву, то никто не реализует Нирвану.
> 
> .


Возможно пригодиться:
http://tnu.podelise.ru/docs/index-200416.html
Это конспект лекций прочитанных кхенпо Карма Чё Чонг в Элисте в 1995-96 годах по "Драгоценному украшению освобождения" Дже Гампопы.
Махаянский Ламрим Кагью, основывающийся на полных наставлениях Майтреи Асанге идущих через Майтрипу, в том числе и на Уттаратантра Шастре (в отличии например  от Ламрима Гелук который основывается лишь на Абхисамаяаламкара и не включает учения двух последних "книг" Майтреи-Асанги)
А так то можно много сообщений в ответ на Ваше написать, но имхо: лучше это прочесть для традиционного понимания разных нюансов.
(п.с. к тому же это ещё так сказать "те учения", непосредственно от тибетского кхенпо - без никак попыток адаптаций, редакций и т.п.)

----------

Alex (08.11.2019), Anthony (08.11.2019), Денис Ч (08.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (09.11.2019), Яреб (09.11.2019)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Откуда же все таки взялось это общераспространенное мнение, что Ваджраяна - самый быстрый путь к осуществлению Нирваны?


 Оттуда, что конкретный метод такой. Готовишься к умиранию, а там или получилось или нет, и так пока не получится.

----------


## Кеин

> Откуда же все таки взялось это общераспространенное мнение, что Ваджраяна - самый быстрый путь к осуществлению Нирваны?
> 
> В Тхераваде можно осуществить это за семь жизней, и можно даже за одну. А некоторым достаточно было одного дня. Тхеравада в этом плане равноценна Ваджраяне. Для разных людей разные лекарства. Многие русские бегут в Ваджраяну (как стильные богемные тусовки, где Жанна Агузарова была в оранжевых колготках "буддизм форева") за быстрыми легкими путями к Нирване, а в итоге падают в ады на многие кальпы.
> Тхеравада же позволяет идти маленькими шагами, надежно закрепляясь на каждом предыдущем шаге, что уже не упадешь. И всего 7 жизней (при правильном намерении).
> 
> К тому же в Махаяне вроде как человек принимает клятву  не реализовывать в себе Нирвану, пока туда не переведет всех, что в принципе невозможно из-за бесконечного числа живых существ. А если каждое существо даст эту клятву, то никто не реализует Нирвану.
> 
> То есть, Тхеравада в этом плане более реалистична. И там есть и сострадание, и мудрость. Но все это как-то более реалистично, на более реальных основаниях, без всякой запредельной мистики.


Попробуйте это вкурить --> http://savetibet.ru/2015/01/29/jadho-tulku.html
ИМХО, кратко и по сути, про всё-всё-всё, а подробности уже у учителей.
Насчёт махаянского спасти всех-всех-всех, это мотивация, которая подразумевает что никто не уйдёт обиженным и нет различия или предпочтений ни перед наракой, претой, котэ, собакеном, бомжом или царём, воинственным асурой и гордым дэвой, бесстрастным брахмой и тралала. Спасти, равно как и научить всех-всех-всех не получится, потому что всем-всем-всем это и не нужно, ну не гнать же ссаными тряпками на небеса/нирвань, любовь причиняя? А по мне так, по ИМХО, если даже супер-мегапупер будда(ы)/бодхисаттва(ы) бы этим занимался(лись) многие циклы, то будучи существом таки рациональным и прагматичным, просто бы посеивал периодически Дхарму в учениках, ну и соратники его тоже, а сам бы на диванах в тушите лежал, кальяны куря, ну иногда бы спускался чтобы просеить, подкорректировать вектор, так сказать и т.д. А под конец(делу венец, последнее рождение, когда #поравалить из са(н)мсары) оставил бы учеников, предсказал бы им, а сам втуды, только его и видели(вот же сцука!)
Всё ИМХО и сумбурно, акромя ссылки, ссылка чоткая -- и это тоже ИМХО

----------

Денис Ч (09.11.2019)

----------


## Alex

> А можете дать ссылку на какой текст, который бы помог мне прояснить эту Вашу мысль - про это запредельное состояние?


Я сейчас убегаю на весь день, вечером приду, непременно дам. Напомните, пожалуйста — вы читаете по-английски? (А по ссылкам, которые привели уважаемые Владимир Николаевич и Кеин, ничего про это нет? Я пока толком не смотрел за недостатком времени).

Из остального вашего сообщения, честно говоря, ничего не понял, но читал невнимательно, потому что уже пора выходить из дома.

----------

Денис Ч (09.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А у меня если честно, второй раз за время общения на форуме - разрыв шаблона, тайм аут, вынос мозга : )

 общаешься, общаешься, общаешься ... а потом  БАЦ - вторая смена, тобишь извиняюсь, в данном случае - мозг ...  (ну а первый раз чёт типа про авидйа в генах было (не у Вас))
...
ре-резет , пере-ре-загрузка : )
...

Уважаемый              @*Денис Ч*
Лекции кхенпо Карма Чё Чонга довольно легко читаются (спасибо Переводчику хорошо владеющему как литературным так и данным разговорным тибетским (и кстати такие Переводчики даже здесь на форуме есть (и даже не только касаемо тибетского))), хоть и сжатый там массив информации потребует ещё время для переваривания осмысления.
Вообщем предполагаю, что прочтение не займёт много времени, как закончите (а раз начали, то надо дочитать), сердешно и на полном серьёзе рекомендую:
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?
t=26958&p=831247&viewfull=1#post831247
Потратьте некоторое время и на это, может даже неделю, может даже больше. И хоть учебник и небуддийский, но это не будет впустую потраченным временем, это действительно пригодится, в том числе и для *лучшего осмысления и понимания буддийских текстов.

(*лучшего, но конечно же не окончательного, ведь даже Е.С.Д.Л. говорит что мы все ещё ученики, и важно сохранять "ум ученика" быть открытым к новому знанию и новым постижениям)

----------

Денис Ч (09.11.2019)

----------


## Alex

> А можете дать ссылку на какой текст, который бы помог мне прояснить эту Вашу мысль - про это запредельное состояние?


Ну вот, я ненадолго прибежал домой и выполняю обещание. Номер один в списке — Jamgon Kongtrul -- 9, 10. The Treasury of Knowledge - Journey And Goal.pdf (девятый и десятый тома "Сокровищницы познаваемого" великого Джамгона Контрула). Прекрасное издание, с хорошими вразумительными комментариями. Приятно, что Джамгон Контрул отдельно подробно излагает воззрение школы ньингма (у нас Падмасамбхава и дзогчен!!!)

Если объем текста пугает, могу порекомендовать для начала вот этот текст Мипама Ринпоче: mipham_gateway-to-knowledge-vol-3.pdf (там см. 21 пункт). При этом Мипам здесь говорит как бы с позиции сутры.

Подумал было еще о "Учении и истории школы ньингма" Дуджома Ринпоче, но потом решил, что, хотя это великолепный труд, он все же малопонятен для неподготовленного читателя (к тому же в английском переводе довольно своеобразная терминология). Но если вам интересно, я выложу. Только это очень толстая книга.

----------

Anthony (10.11.2019), Викк (11.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (09.11.2019), Вольдемар (10.11.2019), Денис Ч (11.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2019), Яреб (10.11.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Многие русские бегут в Ваджраяну (как стильные богемные тусовки, где Жанна Агузарова была в оранжевых колготках "буддизм форева") за быстрыми легкими путями к Нирване, а в итоге падают в ады на многие кальпы.
> 
> .


А почему в итого именно "падают в ады", вот сегодня например прочитал немного о другом итоге светской львицы русского происхождения:

Зинаида Рашевская 

(п.с. надеюсь не сильно Вас достал? если что извините!,  и это - Вам там сообщение выше над этим моим)

----------

Игорь Ю (10.11.2019)

----------


## Игорь Ю

> А почему в итого именно "падают в ады",



Согласен с Владимиром. Прекращайте наезжать на другие школы и на людей, которые интересуются лишь опосредованно. это вроде как должно лишь радовать.

----------


## Alex

> Попробую поискать их в переводе.


Нету в переводе, увы  :Frown: 




> Кстати, где Вы нашли ньингму в России? Может там, где Вы проживаете, она есть.


Конечно, есть, и в России, и в Украине. Но да, вы правы, надо в любом случае исходить из того, что доступно.




> У меня сложилось давно мнение, что среди тибетских школ ньингма - самая классическая...


Ааааа!!! Сейчас начнется  :Facepalm:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.11.2019), Вольдемар (11.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Кстати, где Вы нашли ньингму в России? Может там, где Вы проживаете, она есть. У нас здесь из тибетских школ - гелуг традиционный (буряты), гелуг геше Дж. Тинлея, алмазный путь Оле Нидала (карма кагью). Ньингмой даже не пахнет.


Дугаров вроде писал, что "мы-нингмапа", так что нужно поискать. Ну а если не найдете, ну так тусуйтесь в бурятском гелуге, все лучше чем ничего.




> Я читал книги по Дзогчен ННР. И про Падмасамбхаву, про ньингму (школу старых переводов) и их методы тантры. Все это очень интересно и привлекательно (мне так кажется). Но при проживании в регионе, где ничего этого нет,  лучше об этом забыть.


Индивидуально изучайте, без сектантства. В моем регионе нет вообще ничего кроме татарской мечети и русских церквей. И ничо, выкручиваемся.




> У меня сложилось давно мнение, что среди тибетских школ ньингма - самая классическая, основанная самим Падмасамбхавой, который, придя в Тибет, усмирил духов религии бон и сделал их защитниками буддизма; запрятал разные терма для будущих поколений, которые открываются и по сей день, когда приходит время. Это интересно. Остальные школы как бы маленький такой новодел.


Новодел лишь хронологически, но передачи идут с кошерной индии, а вот в нингме эти передачи открываются и в 21 веке. И в Европе тоже.

----------

Alex (11.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (11.11.2019), Вольдемар (11.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2019)

----------


## Алсу

Про бурятскую гелугпу не хорошо так говорить. Не считайте себя умнее бурятов.

----------

Alex (12.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Алсу, я написал "гелуг традиционный (буряты), гелуг геше Дж. Тинлея", чтобы дать понять, что в регионе есть традиционные гелугпинские дацаны с людьми, для которых эта вера историческая; и есть центры геше Тинлея, которые отличаются от традиционных.


Так у Тинлея же вроде традиционный гелуг.




> Если мне понадобится серьезно углубиться в буддизм, в исторический традиционный буддизм России, то я пойду в дацан к бурятам, но никак не в европейский центр. Для европейцев есть другие традиционные религии. Впрочем, в дацане среди бурят буду выглядеть как африканец в РПЦ - не гармонично. А в европеоидном центре все как-то фальшиво, экзальтированно (потому что не наше оно, "код культурный" (как Президент говорит) другой).


Быстро Вы европейцам дороги к буддизму перекрыли, однако. 




> Не зря же наша власть именно с ним работает по буддизму, а не с Тинлеем, Нидалом и пр. (имя им легион). И программы развития буддизма как традиционной религии России направлены именно на БТСР, а не на всякие центры.


О даа.. наша власть - самый верный индикатор правильности буддизма) А Главный так ваще спец во всем на свете.

----------

Alex (12.11.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (12.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (12.11.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Мне по секрету сказали, чтобы в Иволгинском дацане про Тинлея не говорил, т.к. "они этого не любят". Хотя с чего бы так?


Мб личные терки?






> Вы знаете, все не могу себя заставить верить в то, что европейцы по-настоящему верят в буддизм. У них с рождения другие направленности. Есть даже термин про нас: "буддисты-конвертиты". Статьи научные пишут про это явление. Все пытаются религиоведы понять корни этого явления: что это - дань моде или как?


Но Вы же смогли себя заставить верить в то, что буряты по-настоящему верят в буддизм? У русских, естественно, будет\есть другой буддизм. Но он такой же "настоящий", как у бурят или тибетцев. Мб он не будет таким "набожным", как у бурят, мб он будет с плоскими шутками в адрес Будд, как это есть в Православии. Но Вы ведь не упрекнете православного человека, отпускающего шутки в сторону попов, что он не по-настоящему верует?

----------


## Вольдемар

> Про бурятскую гелугпу не хорошо так говорить. Не считайте себя умнее бурятов.


Серьёзно? А про отношение многих бурятских гелугпинцев к русским буддистам не знаете получается.

"— А что вы думаете про русских, которые буддизмом интересуются?

— Не-не-не, я против этого, — машет руками Аюшеев. — Я своих хорумчинцев теряю, мне не до этого. Пусть русские ходят в свою церковь. Первое правило буддизма — это убрать всех интересующихся. Человека, который интересуется, надо гнать. В три шеи. Вы не обижайтесь! Но это очень тяжелая вещь — понять буддийскую философию. Это не каждому дано, и лучше туда не лезть. Нам количество буддистов не нужно, миссионерством мы не занимаемся. Вся моя деятельность направлена куда? Вглубь своего народа. А что там у русских — это не мое дело…" https://expert.ru/russian_reporter/2...varisch-budda/

Здесь хамбо-лама не просто свою личную позицию озвучивает, это общее настроение в той среде. Про проявление такого отношения я слышал от минимум одного русского, оказавшегося в Бурятии на буддийском празднике. Много может научиться начинающий буддист, где его учить и не хотят по сути?

Так что НИЧЕГО плохого Anthony  не сказал, про бурятскую гелугпу. Даже наоборот сделал комплимент. Что если иначе нигде не сможете изучать Дхарму, то идите уж изучать к тем, кто вас будет учить неохотно.

----------

Anthony (13.11.2019), Джампи Долма (18.11.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (13.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2019)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> "... Вся моя деятельность направлена куда? Вглубь своего народа. А что там у русских — это не мое дело…"


 Настоящий бодхисаттва.

----------


## Кеин

> Вроде так. Он дает комментарии по Ламриму Цонкапы. И бурят много у него в учениках.  Только вот для русской группы его последователей, думаю, буддизм мыслится иначе, чем для восточных людей. Первые ищут в нем науку и ощущения с эзотерикой, а вторые воспринимают как самую настоящую религию.
> 
> Мне по секрету сказали, чтобы в Иволгинском дацане про Тинлея не говорил, т.к. "они этого не любят". Хотя с чего бы так?
> 
> 
> 
> Вы знаете, все не могу себя заставить верить в то, что европейцы по-настоящему верят в буддизм. У них с рождения другие направленности. Есть даже термин про нас: "буддисты-конвертиты". Статьи научные пишут про это явление. Все пытаются религиоведы понять корни этого явления: что это - дань моде или как?


Европейский менталитет больше похож на каламский
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
Это хорошо, потому что позволяет отделить зёрна от плевел, учителя от шарлатана, учение от побасенок. Хоть и тернисто всё, и можно переборщить

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Много может научиться начинающий буддист, где его учить и не хотят по сути?


От самого буддиста зависит. Это хорошая и здравая позиция. Она во-первых отфильтровывает всех «не определившихся», а во-вторых, демонстрирует безопасность тибетского буддизма для представителей других религий. Эту же позицию озвучивал и Далай-лама, когда говорил, что по его мнению, европейцам лучше практиковать христианство. И вообще, традиционно тибетские учителя, если они чёсом не занимаются, никого с энтузиазмом никогда не учат. Всегда нужно их упрашивать и всячески демонстрировать заинтересованность. В обетах бодхисаттвы даже обет специальный есть — не учить тех, кто не готов.

----------

Anthony (13.11.2019), Денис Ч (13.11.2019), Мария Герасимова (20.12.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (13.11.2019)

----------


## Alex

> И вообще, традиционно тибетские учителя, если они чёсом не занимаются, никого с энтузиазмом никогда не учат.


Когда чёсом занимаются, тоже особо не учат.

----------

Anthony (13.11.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (13.11.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (13.11.2019)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Эту же позицию озвучивал и Далай-лама, когда говорил, что по его мнению, европейцам лучше практиковать христианство.


 Только в итоге одинаковых слов мы имеем Далай-ламу и множество Учителей, которые дают Дхарму массе людей по всему миру, и человека, который мнит себя особенным и разбирающимся, а не его деревне это не дано. Что определенно показывает, что одинаковые слова не об одном и том же.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Подходы кмк., разные, у современного западного человека и "традиционно восточного".
"традиционно" вполне хватит изучения нескольких коренных текстов линии , охватывающих всю сиддханта, но изучению ооочень углублённому, и реализации этого на практике. Будь то Висуддхамагга в Тхераваде, Ламрим Нагрим в Гелук, или в Кагью например методологии Девятого Гьялва Кармапы или даже лишь Махамудру ламы Шанга\Чана\Жана ....

Тогда как западный подход, типа "прочесть\узнать всю-всю "Библию"". Применительно к буддизму - пытаться объять необъятное, работать сразу всеми имеющимися инструментами, натянуть на себя сразу все имеющиеся одежды, ...
В самом таком подходе нет ничего плохого, но специфика и цель такого подхода несколько иные, и кмк., проблема есть в непонимании этих различий и непонимании специфических ограничений свойственным каждому их этих подходов. Кмк., в связи с этим уважаемый Аюшев и говорит:  "Но это очень тяжелая вещь — понять буддийскую философию".
Сильно расписывать и углублять далее это не буду и так много расписался) , но вот напр. об этом же пишет и уважаемый Johannes Bronkhorst
https://www.researchgate.net/publica..._TO_EACH_OTHER
это же пытаются донести и уважаемые Рузана Псху с Андреем Парибком:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9RPBIZo4UE
это же затрагивает в своём докладе и уважаемая Виктория Лысенко:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o72k...&index=22&t=0s

Западному и\или современному человеку важно понять, что в действительности ему нужно от буддизма (или вообщем от индизмов), ответить честно и искренне себе на этот вопрос. И уже исходя из этого конкретно использовать именно те подходы и "методы", что именно к этому ведут.

(п.с. ну и понять, что если наставлений современного учителя выбранной линии практики по той или иной причине недостаточно и\или есть стремление изучать более древние тексты, то это изучение может быть начато лишь с изучения соответсвующего языка: тибетского ли, китайского ли, санскрита или пали. 
и это если есть действительно стремление изучать более древние тексты, шастры, сутры\сутты, и есть ответ на вопрос: а  зачем мне это нужно )

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Вы знаете, все не могу себя заставить верить в то, что европейцы по-настоящему верят в буддизм. У них с рождения другие направленности. Есть даже термин про нас: "буддисты-конвертиты". Статьи научные пишут про это явление. Все пытаются религиоведы понять корни этого явления: что это - дань моде или как?


Вообще в буддизме есть убеждение, что все существа имеют потенциал Будды. То есть не только люди разных культур, но и другие существа, например, животные, которые вообще к бурятской нации отношения не имеют. А раз есть потенциал, то могут сойтись условия для реализации этого потенциала и встречи с Дхармой. К тому же если копнуть, то буддизму 2500 лет и тогда еще не было не бурятов, ни европейцев. То есть буряты тоже когда-то стали буддистами в первый раз.

----------


## Anthony

> Вообще в буддизме есть убеждение, что все существа имеют потенциал Будды. То есть не только люди разных культур, но и другие существа, например, животные, которые вообще к бурятской нации отношения не имеют. А раз есть потенциал, то могут сойтись условия для реализации этого потенциала и встречи с Дхармой.


У кого сошлись, тот стал бурятом.

----------

Legba (17.02.2020)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> У кого сошлись, тот стал бурятом.


Шакямуни не был ни бурятом ни буддистом  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Anthony

> Шакямуни не был ни бурятом ни буддистом ))


Он был кришнаитом.

----------

Лидия (13.11.2019)

----------


## sergey

> А спросить у бханте не можете ?
> 
> Здесь вообще мало кто из тех, кто долго время был (или есть на данный момент) в ЮВА, пишет (о причинах наверное догадываетесь)
> Вот ещё уважаемый Йен есть.


Не вижу необходимости спрашивать конкретно об этом бханте Раудекса, вопрос по-моему ясный и понятный. Я перечитал ваше сообщение, на которое отвечал в своём первом сообщении в этой теме. Там в ваших словах есть разъяснение, что вы примерно имели в виду. Но формулировка, фраза, которую вы написали, неправильная, она, её смысл, не соответствуют действительности и я считаю, что может вводить в заблуждение людей. Не буду повторять аргументы, они есть вот тут. То, что бханте Раудекс писал о Винае на форумах, я многое читал, он как раз один из немногих людей, кто пишет в руссскоязычном интернете про эти темы.




> (о причинах наверное догадываетесь)


Не знаю, на что вы намекаете. Тут вообще тхеравадинов и интересующихся тхеравадой немного. В своё время какое-то количество людей ушло на форум theravada.ru, была тут история, кто-то просто не пишет. Я думаю, не так уж много людей живут в Тае, практикуют и/или изучают тхераваду и пишут на форумах при этом. Если не про Таиланд, а вообще про тхеравадинов, то кто-то просто мало на форумах пишет, или вообще или перестал. Например Кхантибало из московской общины, мои давние знакомые Константин К., который тут, бывало, раньше писал и Павел Цветков, который никогда особо на форумах много не писал.
Евгения Евмененко тоже нечасто пишет. Ничего удивительного. Павел и Евгения например переводят и периодически на Фейсбуке эти тексты выкладываются. Лена Пинчевская тоже по-моему никогда много не писала на форумах, и давно ничего ее не видел. Она в ФБ у себя на странице и в группе периодически что-то пишет. И т.д.

----------


## Джампи Долма

> демонстрирует безопасность тибетского буддизма для представителей других религий.


Мне кажется, дело не только в (миссионерской) безопасности, Дхарма Будды - учение об Освобождении, если человек не готов следовать Пути, какой смысл? Достигнув Просветления, Будда Шакьямуни некоторое время молчал, так как не видел возможности объяснить свое постижение другим. (по одной из версий)




> Далай-лама, когда говорил, что по его мнению, европейцам лучше практиковать христианство.


При всем уважении к ЕС Далай Ламе, христианство не ведет к Освобождению, т.к. не содержит учения о Пустоте. Хотя, безусловно, способствует тому, чтобы люди становились лучше, развивали человеческую добродетель - любовь, сострадание, воздерживались от неблагих поступков. 

Возможно, европейцам лучше не морочить голову буддийским учителям своей неготовностью следовать Учителю (как это может быть принято в традиции) и Учению Будды.




> традиционно тибетские учителя, если они чёсом не занимаются, никого с энтузиазмом никогда не учат.


Возможно не только белые ученики не знают, как следовать тибетскому учителю, но и не все тибетские учителя знают, как обучать европейских учеников. У тибетцев есть вера и преданность, а у европейцев - права человека.
Успешный пример ХХ века - Чогьям Трунгпа.

А те ламы, которые приезжают с учениями и даже с учебными программами (пятилетними, например) часто недоступны для личного общения. Если у ученика нет средств летать к ламе в США, Непал, Бутан или Тибет пару раз в году, то живого общения, контакта как бы и нет. Дали учения, дали практики - практикуй. И куда практиковать? А что делать с напрактикованным? А если не получается? А если получается, но не то, что нужно? А как же индивидуальный подход? Гуру в традиционном смысле, который будет заботиться об ученике, "как орлица над орленком", вести его или ее к постижению - невозможная для многих роскошь.

----------

Говинда (22.11.2019)

----------


## Yagmort

да не роскошь это, а нормальное положение вещей. во всяком случае, должно так быть. когда был в Индии, лично встречал множество западных людей, ставших учениками тех или иных лам. не учителя приезжают к ученикам, а ученики к учителям. общаясь на англоязычном dharmawheel также складывается впечатление, что у многих есть наставники, с которыми у них прямой и непосредственный контакт. да, для того, чтобы найти и потом иметь возможность посещать учителя, скорее всего, придётся изменить свой образ жизни. но желание - 1000 возможностей, а нежелание - ...
-имхо, основанное на личном опыте.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> ;А те ламы, которые приезжают с учениями и даже с учебными программами (пятилетними, например) часто недоступны для личного общения. Если у ученика нет средств летать к ламе в США, Непал, Бутан или Тибет пару раз в году, то живого общения, контакта как бы и нет. Дали учения, дали практики - практикуй. И куда практиковать? А что делать с напрактикованным? А если не получается? А если получается, но не то, что нужно? А как же индивидуальный подход? Гуру в традиционном смысле, который будет заботиться об ученике, "как орлица над орленком", вести его или ее к постижению - невозможная для многих роскошь.


Я даже более скажу, для большинства тибетцев это такая же роскошь. Тибетские ламы точно так же приезжают, раздают посвящения в виде благословения и уезжают. И даже у серьёзных практиков-нгагпа в тибетских деревнях не всегда ваджрачарья живёт в той же деревне, и они вынуждены точно так же в основном практиковать самостоятельно и видеться от случая к случаю.

Как орлица над орлёнком заботятся только над теми, кто учится в монастыре. И то, ламы в монастыре — это не няньки, они сами надолго уезжают передавать учение или сидят в долгих затворах, когда личный контакт ограничен перепиской.

И никто европейцев не останавливает — переезжай в Непал и учись, пока не научишься. А то, что не у всех есть возможность — так ваджраяна и не для всех, а для тех, у кого есть возможность  :Smilie: 




> христианство не ведет к Освобождению, т.к. не содержит учения о Пустоте.


Да конечно не ведёт. Но шансов достичь освобождения в этой жизни у большей части аудитории, к которой обращался ЕСДЛ, нет, и я думаю, это предназначалось для них.

----------

Alex (20.11.2019), Владимир Николаевич (20.11.2019), Джампи Долма (20.11.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (20.11.2019)

----------


## Джампи Долма

> Как орлица над орлёнком заботятся только над теми, кто учится в монастыре. И то, ламы в монастыре — это не няньки


У меня хищная птица не вызывает ассоциаций с нянькой. Но в природе орлы (без крайних обстоятельств) не бросают гнездо с птенцами. 
Кроме восточной романтики, загадочной философии, нужна польза для народного хозяйства. 
Намкай Норбу Ринпоче советовал ученикам быть прагматиками. "Вам нужна реализация," - он часто повторял. Я придерживаюсь такого же мнения.
Если человек не живет в монастыре, но хочет практиковать и обрести достижение (иначе, зачем практиковать?), ему или ей нужно искать возможности, а не невозможности.
А тем, кто знает о возможностях, подсказывать (или актуализировать) такие возможности, а не приводить к невозможности.

Я очень хочу, чтобы все, кто желает Освобождения, встретили Учение, встретили Учителя, имели возможность практиковать.
И чтобы у тех, кто считает, что у них нет возможности, нет условий, появилось сильное желание получить эти возможности.

----------

Лидия (21.11.2019)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если человек не живет в монастыре, но хочет практиковать и обрести достижение (иначе, зачем практиковать?), ему или ей нужно искать возможности, а не невозможности.
> А тем, кто знает о возможностях, подсказывать (или актуализировать) такие возможности, а не приводить к невозможности.


Так а кто же спорит… Впрочем, тот кто хочет _практиковать_, тот найдёт/создаст возможности даже если целый БФ будет петь многоголосицей, что этого делать не нужно.

С другой стороны таких очень мало, а большинство практиковать не хочет, а хочет покосплеить, или самовыразиться, и вот их как раз полезно отговаривать, пока они по незнанию не влезли в то, чего не хотят.

----------

Alex (21.11.2019), Legba (16.12.2019), Джампи Долма (21.11.2019)

----------


## Джампи Долма

> пока они по незнанию не влезли в то, чего не хотят.


 :Big Grin:   :Cry:  Это точно.

И все же, многие не знают, во что ввязываются, и влезают в то, чего не хотели, даже если очень хотят.  :Facepalm:   :Big Grin:

----------


## sergey

> ...
> 
>  Пока есть лишь люди которым протестанскими манипуляциями со словами, внушили что они вместе с Прибежищем принимают правила, как обязательства, как по сути обет.
> Кто может соблюдать, ну у кого есть например кому его кормить, содержать и обеспечивать всем необходимым _канонических праведников_, тому хорошо.
> А кто не может и обстоятельства не позволяют - тот себя гнетёт, мучается, страдает, превращая уже эту свою жизнь в ад.
> А кто может но обстоятельства не позволяют - тот и близких гнетёт, мучает, на страдания обрекает, превращая уже и их эту жизнь в ад.
> 
> А и их, и новых, всё зомбируют: лишите жизни таракана - в ад,  "скрепку" попросившему другу с работы украдёте - в ад, солжёте о транспортной пробке опоздав на работу - в ад,  пива выпьете - в ад, ....
> Сознательно или несознательно манипулируя словами воздействующими на западно-духовную религиозную подкорку - Канон, Благословенный, верующий,.... ад,
> ...


Вы понаписали тут страшилок. 
Впервые с другими местными буддистами я познакомился примерно в 1990 году, еще в Латвии. Вообще общаюсь немного, но и в реале и, конечно же много в интернете, с тех пор общался с разными людьми. Не припоминаю таких буддистов, которые бы мучались и страдали, как в аду, от того, что воздерживались от лжи, воровства и т.д. Крайности бывали скорее такого рода, когда кто-то помногу занимался медитацией, забрасывал работу, не становясь ни монахом, ни занимаясь обычными мирскими делами, как содержание себя и близких и т.п. Я думаю, вы придумали таких буддистов, вот которые гнетут кого-то и себя нравственным поведением и превращают себе и другим жизнь в ад.
Вообще я не припоминаю, чтобы среди людей вокруг, не конкретно буддистов, а вообще, кто-то воздерживался от воровства или лжи или пьянства и т.д. и жизнь от этого превратилась в ад. А вот как люди разрушают жизнь пьянством, видел, как ложь портит отношения с людьми, видел, как мелкое воровство ухудшает обстановку в коллективе, видел.

Кстати Будда говорит, что убийства, воровство, ложь, распутство, питье опьяняющих напитков ведут в ад, а у вас наоборот, кто этого не делает, оказывается в аду и его родственники. По поводу ваших слов  украл, выпил - в тюрьму украдете  - в ад. Не знаю, что писал Антарадхана, все сообщения не отслеживал, сомневаюсь, что он так уж писал, что один поступок - и в ад.
Да, если нравственный достойный человек сделает небольшой дурной поступок, то как Будда говорит в сутте о комке соли, скорее всего последствия этого поступка исчерпаются уже в этой жизни. 



> Бывает так, что некий человек развит в теле, развит в нравственности, развит в уме, развит в мудрости: безграничный, великодушный, пребывающий в безмерности3. Мелкое злодеяние, совершённое таким человеком, даёт плод здесь и сейчас, который по большей части длится лишь мгновение.


Дурные поступки - это путь в ад, но путь состоит из ряда шагов. Хотя бывает, что один поступок приводит сразу к адским последствиям (например пять самых тяжелых поступков). Или, вот из той же сутты.



> Бывает так, что некий человек неразвит в теле, неразвит в нравственности, неразвит в уме, неразвит в мудрости: ограниченный, малодушный, пребывающий в страдании. Мелкое злодеяние, совершённое таким человеком, приведёт его в ад.


Но что существенно, что эти поступки - акусала, дурные, с болезненными последствиями. И когда люди думают, что вот, есть внешние запреты, но вот я совру и будет хорошо мне (а может и другим), то они заблуждаются в силу своего неведения. В целом, в общем, плоды будут дурные. Поэтому Будда не учил, что вот где-то врать не следует, а где-то врать нормально и допустимо. В махаяне, да, такое есть, насколько я знаю, но тоже не для личного комфорта - опоздал и, чтобы не наказали, соврал, а в определенных ситуациях ради блага всех живых существ. Но я пишу, как в тхераваде, насколько я знаком с учением тхеравады и понимаю его (эту ветку обсуждения так и не отделили). Там такого нет.

Насчет примеров, которые привели вы - ну опоздал человек, так можно честно признаться. Вот он соврал, а потом коллега ехал там же и говорит - да не было пробки, и всплыла ложь. И доверие теряется - а, так может он и вот в тот раз соврал. И некрасиво, мелко. А можно просто честно признаться, да, опоздал. То же самое скрепка - взял скрепку у бухгалтера, мелочь, а завтра она говорит: а где моя любимая зеленая скрепочка? Володя, ты не брал? (Ну, или если на моём примере, то "Серёжа, ты не брал?") В СССР была традиция - тащить с предприятий, были две предпосылки, которые к этому как бы стимулировали: общий дефицит всего и то, что всё было государственным, как бы общенародным ("всё вокруг колхозное, всё вокруг моё"). И тогда тоже, были те, кто больше тащил, а были те, кто не тащил. А сейчас много частного бизнеса (хотя в последние годы доля государственного всё росла). И собственность уже - не какого-то абстрактного невнятного владельца, а конкретного человека. И вот у нас в компании, маленькой, можно подойти к одному из 2 владельцев (они также работают в компании) и попросить, можно я возьму вот это. И это будет уже не воровство - "адинаданна", взятие того, что не дали, а попросил - тебе дали.

Будда в одной сутте называет соблюдение пяти правил тренировки (обучения) пятью дарами - древними, истинными, восхваляемыми мудрыми. И говорит про каждое из них:



> Вот ученик Благородных, отбросив [то-то и тото - один из пяти поступков], воздерживается от []. Воздерживаясь от [], ученик Благородных дарует неизмеримому числу существ свободу от страха, вражды, страданий. И в свою очередь он и сам наслаждается безмерной свободой от страха, вражды, страданий. Таков первый дар, великий дар, изначальный, продолжительный, традиционный, древний, неподдельный и никогда не являвшийся поддельным прежде, который не подделать сейчас и не подделать в будущем, который не отвергается мудрыми жрецами и отшельниками.
> Таков четвёртый поток заслуг, поток благого, пища для счастья – божественный, созревающий в счастье, направляющий в небесные миры – ведущий человека к желаемому, желанному и приятному, к его благополучию и счастью.


 Кстати про это же читал в какой-то из книг Далай-Ламы, еще в начале 1990-ых, что если человек не причиняет окружающим ущерба, то рядом с ним тогда есть как бы зона безопасности, комфорта для других и это с его стороны получается действие на благо других. Примерно такое, по памяти воспроизвожу.

Насчет работающих мирян и нравственности. Тут можно привести "литературную" ссылку. Как известно, у Будды было много учеников-мирян, достигших "вступления в поток". А одно из четырех качеств в стандартном описании сотапанна - это " Он наделён нравственными качествами, которые дороги Благородным: прочными, цельными, незапятнанными...". А во времена Будды были так же, как и сейчас, жулики, воры, убийцы и т.д.

Я тут выступил наверное в какой-то степени в роли капитана-очевидности, защищая нравственное поведение, но это был ответ на ваши, Владимир, слова не только процитированные, но и какие-то другие, в дискуссии, в которой я в какой-то степени принимал участие.
Да, мы, обычные люди, можем совершать безнравственные, дурные поступки, но не стоит это защищать. Дурные поступки приносят беды, боль и несчастья, хорошие поступки (тела, речи и ума) (P.S. и воздержание от, не совершение дурных) приносят счастье и благополучие.

----------

Антарадхана (14.12.2019)

----------


## Дичен Лакед

> Доброденствую Достопочтенные друзья !
> 
> Извените что возможно очень широкий и глубокий вопрос, но есть ли какаянибуть схема показывающяя разные школы Тибетского Буддизма и их особенности ? Или если возможно, например каждый из другов расскажет о своей школе пару слов?
> 
> Просто мало что знаю в этом направлении и было бы интересно для собственной культуры понять что да как..
> 
> Примногоблагодарствую !


Ну вот например Друкпа (школа Дракона) больше расположена к деятельности. Патриарх школы Гьялванг Друкпа основал организацию Live To Love https://www.facebook.com/LiveToLoveInternational/которое занимается разными благотворительными проектами не связанными с буддизмом. Второе лицо его эминенц Тхуксей Друкпа очень любит животных, занимается проектами связанными с бездомными собаками. 
В монастыри приглашают учителей кунгфу, монахи занимаются боевыми искусствами. Одно из любимых практикующих божеств в Друкпа это Тара, так как считается божеством деятельным.

Их можно сравнить с христианским "Вера без дел мертва"

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Но шансов достичь освобождения в этой жизни у большей части аудитории, к которой обращался ЕСДЛ


Зачем тогда он тратил время ? Помоему это вброс на вентилятор. Не верю, чтобы буддийский лама давал такие советы.

----------


## Воробьян

Читаю и умиляюсь. Тибет - это преданность и вера ) Где Гелуг сжигает монастыри Сакья, потом обе школы молятся Шугдену, несмотря на предупреждение что он "злой дух", только для того, чтобы вытеснить другие школы из Тибета ради привязанности к социальной власти над людьми и типичного для тибетского буддизма вампиризма. Как и глава "общества буддистов России" из Бурятии, объявивший Гелуг - главенствующей школой буддизма в мире. 
Приводят какие то примеры из поведения и учения Шакьямуни. Оооо. Который помнится не отвергал никого из учеников, давая каждому советы по практике и его измерению, даже если мне не изменяет память - обратившего в свою сангху плюнувшего ему в лицо кшатрия. И на его фоне - учителя бегающие от учеников, как от прокаженных.
Разговоры, что болезни - это страшно. Карма. Напоминающие Германию Гитлера... Больные люди ведут в ад )))) Ахахха. А те, кто создает пищевой бизнес из искусственных нефтяных продуктов и отходов - ведут в рай, потому что они как обычно - тайные практики и башлают много денег, полученных у6ийством здоровья людей либо в храмы христиан либо в сангхи.
И ни слова об этом в красочных рекламных буклетах "великих мастеров", расписывающих как буддизм быстро избавляет от болезней и очищает карму, вы главное придите и заплатите".
Мне надо многое переосмыслить. Наверное все переосмыслить.

----------


## Александр Казань

> Причём на сделанную аудиоверсию такой книги право обладание уже не распространяется.


А это вы на основании чего сделали такие выводы?  :Smilie:  
Мне как юристу это очень интересно? У нас новый гражданский кодекс появился? 
*Статью ГК РФ Статья 1260. Переводы, иные производные произведения. Составные произведения* никто не отменял. Было бы классно, если бы пронырливые люди любой бестселлер тут же озвучивали и продавали, совершенно не думая об авторе печатного издания.  У нас защита авторских прав страшней чем в штатах (

----------

Alex (23.03.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (23.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (24.03.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А это вы на основании чего сделали такие выводы?  
> Мне как юристу это очень интересно? У нас новый гражданский кодекс появился? 
> *Статью ГК РФ Статья 1260. Переводы, иные производные произведения. Составные произведения* никто не отменял. Было бы классно, если бы пронырливые люди любой бестселлер тут же озвучивали и продавали, совершенно не думая об авторе печатного издания.  У нас защита авторских прав страшней чем в штатах (


Сделал вывод, наблюдая свободное распространение аудиокниг в чьей то начитке, причём и на тех ресурсах где сами электронные копии книги удаляются по требованию правообладателя.

----------


## Александр Казань

Ув. Владимир, у нас в стране не все законы для людей, они не всегда понятны и явны. Но в случае с аудиокнигами должен быть заключен лицензионный договор с правообладателем книги (автором или издательством, разные ситуации). Без этого договора нельзя делать аудиоверсию и распространять. Но это в идеале. Иногда концов не найти.  Поэтому не рискуйте, если хотите сами что-то озвучить, ну или озвучивайте не под своим именем. Ну а скачивать никто запретить не может.  Я чем больше изучаю наши законы, тем больше понимаю, что выбрал не ту профессию, особенно когда в суде сталкиваешься с судьей-бывшей секретаршей, которая выносит решения по справочнику, с устаревшей практикой. Так что аккуратней.

----------

Alex (23.03.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (24.03.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (24.03.2020)

----------


## Алсу

> Я чем больше изучаю наши законы, тем больше понимаю, что выбрал не ту профессию, особенно когда в суде сталкиваешься с судьей-бывшей секретаршей, которая выносит решения по справочнику, с устаревшей практикой. Так что аккуратней.


Не стоит драматично смотреть на нашу судебную систему. На глупых судей первой инстанции, есть всегда следующая инстанция. У меня был пример, когда водителя лишили прав, а следующая инстанция заменила на штраф три тысячи и свободен. В этом и состоит "не та профессия", что бы добиваться такого результата. В приведенном мной случае для человека критически был важен исход дела, т.к. у него вся трудовая книжка: водитель, водитель и т.п.

----------

